# IG's "Those Left Behind" Chapter 3



## industrygothica (Mar 14, 2009)

*Cast:*
Scotley as Rogash Ungart, dwarven fighter/rogue
jkason as Shaimon Hu'u, human barbarian/druid
Shayuri as Talashia Thingol, human sorcerer
Leif as Uulark Simental, human cleric
Scott DeWar as Caerwyn Thingol, human barbarian/paladin of freedom
Friadoc as Buurt Wolfhart, half-orc scout
Dyspeer, Shaimon Hu'u's trusted wolf companion who has proven himself to be an invaluable part of the team
Shazi, Talashia's perpetually annoyed mephit familiar

*Table of Contents:*
The Hive (It All Starts Here)

Chapter 1

Chapter 2

*Links*
Character Sheets

[sblock=OOC]Characters start fully restored (hp, spells/day, etc.).  Please note the new Character Records thread and post accordingly.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 14, 2009)

With a clearly set purpose, the group exits the room and plods down the stairs, though Talashia is sure that her graceful steps can be considered anything but _plodding_.

The scene downstairs has grown almost uncontrollable, as the patrons have more of the drink in them to keep them going.  The tables are full, as is most of the floor, with the drunken townsfolk, rowdy and spirited as ever.   

The bartender seems to have overcome his initial joy of a full bar, and a fuller purse; he’s obviously unequipped to handle a crowd of this size, and his nerves are starting to show it.  As you push your way through the thick crowd you overhear many comments like “if the Harpy were still open,” and “Maybe ol’ Ezra oughtta get a daughter of his own t’bring me a mug, might get it faster that way!”

You finally manage to push your way out onto the street.  The sun, full and bright, hangs low in the sky just over the horizon.  The magistrate’s stage is still intact in the square, though the square itself is empty, save for a few children reenacting the day’s events.  Dyspeer sniffs at a large pool of dried blood on the dirt and whines.

Talashia catches a movement from the corner of her eye, and like a moth to a flame her gaze is drawn to Shazi’s form, landing soundlessly on a rooftop of a small building around the corner.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 14, 2009)

*Rogash*

The dwarf is in a foul mood as he makes his way through the crowded bar and it takes an effort of will not to vent his ire on the drunken patrons that block his path. He is glad to be outside, but seeing the blood and the stage only fires his anger. "Let's be on with it," he says with grim determination in his voice.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 14, 2009)

Yes, master dwarf, I am in full agreement. which way sis?


----------



## Leif (Mar 14, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP35/35*

Happy and relieved to be out of the press of the crowded barroom, Uulark smiles, claps Buurt on the shoulder and follows Rogash and Caerwyn.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 14, 2009)

After having been momentarily distracted by the sight of that stage of grotesqueries, Talashia glances at Caerwyn...and abruptly smiles as she spies Shazi above and behind him.

"This way," she replies confidently, sweeping past Caerwyn as if she'd known exactly where to go all along.

A great deal of being a mage was just acting the part.

She rounds the corner and pauses to let the others catch up. When they do she says quietly, "In that small building there. It's probably best if they don't know we're following them just yet, so I suggest our stealthier members sneak in close to get a peek in through the windows..."

Talashia nods at Buurt and Rogash.

"...while the rest of us find places of interest nearby, and keep an eye out for anyone besides us showing unusual interest in that building."


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 14, 2009)

[sblock=Rogash]No need for you to look in the windows, good dwarf; you know the building well enough.  In fact, your chin might still carry the bruise it acquired from the crowded arena in the basement, when a certain half-elf planted his pointed boot just so.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Mar 14, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP35/35*

Uulark feigns interest in the "Personals" section of a broadside posted on a bulletin board nearby.  It just happens that he has a clear, unobstructed view of the building that is our goal.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 15, 2009)

*Rogash*

Unconsciously rubbing his chin, Rogash tells the others, "White Plume has a sort of cage fight club in the basement of the building. The participants are not always willing. When the place is open for business it can be quite crowded." He goes on to describe the layout of the place.


----------



## Leif (Mar 15, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP35/35*

Seeing Rogash begin to rub his chin, Uulark knows that some good information is coming, and so eases back to the party for the duration of Rogash's speech.  Then, he resumes his previous careless-seeming activity.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 15, 2009)

Caerwyn watches his sister head purposefully, being the usualy cluless brother. sckepticak though he is he is still amazed at the success of the scorceress.

he walks with uulark to the board. Caerwyn looks at what uulark is reading and asks " what does this say? and what does that say/ and What about this one?... this goes on until Uulark head sback to the rest of the party.

" wait, I am not done reading yet!" whispers caerwyn. he hustle to get caught back up to the priest.


----------



## Leif (Mar 15, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP35/35*

Uulark sighs and contemplates the advisbility of teaching his Barbaric friend the rudiments of reading and writing.  He imagines Caerwyn's 'ham hands' trying in vain to gently hold a pen, and decides that it would be a fool's errand.  He shakes his head and reads the notices for his friend with great patience, only occasionally making significant alterations to the posted wording.


----------



## jkason (Mar 16, 2009)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



Scotley said:


> Unconsciously rubbing his chin, Rogash tells the others, "White Plume has a sort of cage fight club in the basement of the building. The participants are not always willing. When the place is open for business it can be quite crowded." He goes on to describe the layout of the place.




Shai finds himself moping as Dyspeer finds the blood of their downed friend, but follows as best he can. When Rogash reminds them of the fight club, though, his interest is singularly piqued.

"Is that the place White Plume was makin' Loddie's daughter, Vardi, work off his debt, then?"


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 16, 2009)

Quietly the half-orc, Buurt, hangs toward the back of the group, on lookout, while Rogash describes the place he is familiar with. Buurt is sticking to the shadows, hoping to gain advantage in spotting any dangers.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 16, 2009)

"I wonder if they could use some new tallent? I might be able to get into this fight cloub as a fresh blood fighter. then uulark can win back what he lost to me in betting, by betting on me. May be we can even rig the betting by some of the  fights i can intentially lose."


----------



## Leif (Mar 16, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP35/35*

Uulark is also keeping his eyes peeled for anything unusual, and, especially, any approaching danger.


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 16, 2009)

You see only the children and a few drunken townsfolk.  An occasional wondering guard passes by, but pays you no mind.  As the sun continues its descent, there doesn't appear any danger.

Yet.


----------



## Leif (Mar 16, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP35/35*

Knowing the way that his friends attract danger and unwelcome attention, Uulark resists lapsing into complacency and maintains his vigil, as pointless as it may seem to be right now.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 16, 2009)

*OOC:*


 did you say children were playing? was that the children re-enacting the grisly murder in the town square earlier in the day, or is this a different group?


----------



## Leif (Mar 16, 2009)

OOC:  Contemplating the virtues of good, old-fashioned child abuse, DeWar??


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 16, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> did you say children were playing? was that the children re-enacting the grisly murder in the town square earlier in the day, or is this a different group?




Both, I'm sure.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 17, 2009)

*OOC:*



A) wanting a clrification

B) they might have seen something


----------



## Scotley (Mar 17, 2009)

*Rogash*

"Don't let you muscles overrule your brain lad. You don't want to join this club. You can bet the game won't be fair. If any of us were to win a substantial bet I suspect the best you could hope for would be a good beating out back if not a dagger clogging your windpipe." Considering further he adds, "You know if the lot in charge of this place has been working on something in the sewers, there might be a better way for us to get in. Perhaps we could come in from below?"


----------



## jkason (Mar 17, 2009)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



Scotley said:


> "You know if the lot in charge of this place has been working on something in the sewers, there might be a better way for us to get in. Perhaps we could come in from below?"




Shai fidgets a bit. 

"Only that means we gotta try to make our way through the tunnels, which might be a whole 'nother set of fights. 

"If the fights are in the basement, what's up top? Is there a reason we might go there? I mean, you might have to lay low, Rogash, unless Talashia has some magic what can disguise you, but none of the rest of us have been in there. Maybe we could talk our way downstairs, or maybe White Plume's up top for now.

"I mean, it can't be worse than slogging through goo critters ... 

"It can't, can it?"


----------



## Leif (Mar 17, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP35/35*



			
				jkason said:
			
		

> "I mean, it can't be worse than slogging through goo critters ...
> 
> "It can't, can it?"




"Great Golden Grief, let's sure as the Black Mists of Hades _hope_ not, Shai!


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 17, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




By "both" I meant that:

Yes, the same group of children are there reenacting the day's events, and

Yes, there is another group of children, or three, hanging about the area as well, as children are wont.

Hope that provides the clarification you need.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 17, 2009)

*OOC:*


 i understand now!! clear as mud! 







caerwyn considers rogash's words, especially the bit about the dagger and throat.

"white plume is probably to 'safisticed to get his hands dirty and is probablyin some office counting his coin  in the upstairs area. comming from below somehow might be the best stealty way to do this. prehaps we need some sewer access, but i still need my bow."


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 22, 2009)

Talashia tries to keep her thoughts together as everyone makes different suggestions in rapid succession. The fact is that she simply has no idea what the best idea is. Piecing it together takes her longer than her pride likes...but the fact was that she wasn't some superintelligent wizard molding the cosmos by means of words of power and painstaking knowledge of the secret laws of reality.

The power she had came from in her heart, in her blood. She wasn't stupid, but after a few years at the academy she knew she could only understand the barest rudiments of wizarding theories. She'd learned a lot at the academy, and she knew a lot about subjects few people did, but at times like this she had to really work to try to decide what to do next.

"All right," she said quietly, waving a hand at the others. "All right. Just a second. We can either stay out here and wait for him to leave, then track him home...or we can go inside and watch him in there...or we can go to the sewers and see if there's anything -under- this place. Those are the options we're looking at."

After a moment she says, "I think we have to go in, at least some of us. Our goal is to find out what he's doing...and for all we know, he's doing it in there. Waiting out here may make us miss vital clues."

She nods.

"So that we're not easily overpowered, it might be best we all go...but that will also make us more obvious. What do you think?"


----------



## Scotley (Mar 22, 2009)

*Rogash*

"Perhaps I'm flattering myself, but I suspect he'll remember me. Rokelsh was in the cage with me when I first met he of the foppish topper. You can see the delight that worthless cur took in killing him. He's not likely to forget. If I go in there we'll likely be in a confrontation. Now I don't have a problem with that, I just want to make sure you're all clear on that so that nobody is surprised."


----------



## Leif (Mar 22, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP35/35*

"I was just trying to decide who should go and who should wait, and, believe it or not, I arrived at the same conclusion as you, Talashia.  I also think that we should all go.  But, you are correct, if we all do this, we shall have to be very circumspect, and I don't think it would be good for us all to enter in one group.  I volunteer to go in the last group to enter, seeing as how I have no personal stake in this matter."

OOC:  Quick!  Have Talashia say something nasty!  We can't have these two getting along, can we?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 22, 2009)

"as much as i can guess what we may encounter , I actually suggest that we enter from the sewers. despite the fact that ZI know we wilo encounter more chaos beasts, at least we can use the presence in the sewers as a ruse, as we have permission to be there. which reminds me, do you think we can get written permission from the magister to be ther as agents of the city? he might be in a good mood now that he has murdered an innocent person."


----------



## Leif (Mar 22, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP35/35*

"I don't think we should even try to get written permission.  We know, or at least suspect that the Magister is in league with our foes, so telling him what we plan will probably alert the enemy to our plans and we would thus lose any sense of surprise that we would otherwise have."  

"But, then again, thinking about it more now, it occurs to me that if we seek permission to enter the sewers, and then enter the place from the street, we might just be able to catch them at unawares!  Just a thought."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 22, 2009)

"Well Actually I wasn't suggesting we tell the magister any thing at all, except that we are going back into the sewwers to aquire proof that these chaos beasts exist, aas per what the magister request of us.


----------



## Leif (Mar 22, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP35/35*

"Very well, but I still think my plan has some merit."

OOC:  See 2nd paragraph of post #32


----------



## jkason (Mar 23, 2009)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

"I'm with Talashia. The longer we wait, the more we might miss, and the front door's the quickest way in. But if Rogash is right, he might need to stay our here. Maybe Dys should stick with him, and Tal's ... little buddy. I don't know that a place like that would be keen on a wolf, or a batty man. And if there's trouble outside, Dys has a pretty loud howl; ought to get our attention, I'd hope.

"Since we might still have to come back here from underground, maybe Rogash can take a look around for the closest sewer entrances while we're inside?"


----------



## Leif (Mar 23, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP35/35*

"Fine, then.  Since so many of you feel that way, I'll add my voice to yours as well.  But, please, can we just hurry up and DO this?  Too much waiting undermines my righteous resolve."

"And we can't be having an unrighteous priest now, can we?"


----------



## Scotley (Mar 25, 2009)

*Rogash*

"Alright, if you're going in without me then I shall look about for the sewer entrances and stick close in case you run into trouble."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 25, 2009)

perhaps one of us needs to stay with rogash for extra back up?


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 25, 2009)

What's this, the party is splitting up?  Wonderful!  That's always a great idea!


-


----------



## Leif (Mar 25, 2009)

industrygothica said:


> What's this, the party is splitting up?  Wonderful!  That's always a great idea!
> -



OOC:  I agree totally, IG.  *sigh* However, the group has shown disdain for my ideas of late, so Uulark will go with Rogash, and lend his spear and spells to the Dwarf's efforts.


----------



## jkason (Mar 25, 2009)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



Scotley said:


> "Alright, if you're going in without me then I shall look about for the sewer entrances and stick close in case you run into trouble."




Shai kneels next to Dyspeer and takes the wolf's head in his hands.

"I'm gonna be right inside, back out soon, but Rogash needs someone to keep him out of trouble. That's you, huh?"

The large wolf licks Shai's face by way of reply, then moves to stand beside the dwarf.

"Pay attention to Dys," Shai says as he stands. "He's got good ears and instincts. He makes to run or hide or gets his hackles up, you'd do well to follow."

[sblock=OOC]Well, I'm hoping Talashia's empathic link with her familiar might be a decent method of keeping the two groups connected, though heck if I know.

Then again, I've been in this campaign long enough to know that there'd be just as much devilment if we stuck together: "Oh, good! You're making a nice single target of yourselves!"   [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Mar 25, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP35/35*

"Thank you, Shai, I will.  I expect that Rogash may be reluctant to 'take advice' from a canine, but I think we'll be ok."


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 25, 2009)

Quietly, Buurt sticks with the main group going into the infamous building, however he is doing his best to not stand out amongst his peers. Hopefully, if something does go wrong, Buurt springing to action may be more surprising.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 26, 2009)

Talashia hesitates as the group seems to split into two.

"Rogash, are you sure about this? You could just wait outside while we investigate? There's no need to take this big a risk."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 26, 2009)

*sigh( "I am not trained to be sneaky." he says to no one in particular.


----------



## Leif (Mar 26, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP35/35*

"Have no fear, Talashia, I am confident that we can handle, or avoid, whatever difficulty we encounter on the way to rendezvous with the party," says Uulark, and, then, turning to Rogash he says, with a slightly nervous look in his eye, "Can't we??"


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 26, 2009)

"It's a pretty big assumption that there's a way to get from the sewers into that building," Talashia reminds Uulark. "Other than up through a midden."


----------



## Leif (Mar 26, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP35/35*

"Yes, my dear Sorceress, but you are forgetting our Rogash's Dwarvish heritage and skill!  If we cannot quickly locate the passage that we require, he will simply dig us a new one in two shakes of a kobold's tail!"


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 26, 2009)

I want to make sure I'm understanding this correctly:

Group 1 is going into the Crimson Dagger to see what white plume is up to, while group 2 will search for a nearby sewer entrance in hopes of finding an underground access into the Crimson Dagger.

Does that about sum it up?  Who, exactly, is in which group?


----------



## Leif (Mar 26, 2009)

industrygothica said:


> I want to make sure I'm understanding this correctly:
> 
> Group 1 is going into the Crimson Dagger to see what white plume is up to, while group 2 will search for a nearby sewer entrance in hopes of finding an underground access into the Crimson Dagger.
> 
> Does that about sum it up?  Who, exactly, is in which group?



Yes, that's an accurate summary as far as I know.
To my knowledge, Group 2 is Uulark, Rogash, and Dyspeer.  Hmmm, looks like a pretty thin roster, so I hope I forgot somebody!   OOC: We might need to give this some more thought, eh, Scotley??


----------



## Scotley (Mar 27, 2009)

*Rogash*

"If a proper way in doesn't present itself in short order we shall return to support you from just outside the Crimson dagger."


----------



## Leif (Mar 27, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP35/35*

"Very good, then, Sir Dwarf!  Shall we?  Dyspeer and I shall follow your lead.  At least I presume Dyspeer will follow us..."


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 30, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]Thought others would want to respond before I updated, but it looks like I might be wrong.  Should I continue?[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 30, 2009)

(OOC - Oops! Got distracted...for some reason I thought I was waiting on something in this thread. Doh!)

Talashia looks ill at ease, and calls Shazi over.

"Shazi, go with them and help them. Do as they say. If you run into any trouble, use our link to communicate that with me. And, of course, vice versa."

The mephit emits a long-suffering, melodramatic sigh. "You people live very active lives, you know that? Second day of this and I'm already exhausted. 'Shazi fly here. Shazi watch this guy. Shazi, stay out of sight. Shazi go help these imb...er...fine and upstanding people.' " He eyes the weapons of the party warily and grins a placating grin.

"You can be sure that one way or another, sometimes indirectly, these instructions are for your benefit too," Talashia replies. "You'll see."

She nods at Uulark and Rogash, "Good fortune."

When the others start moving towards their respective destinations, Talashia joins those going to the white-plumed man's fight club, meaning to get another look at him.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 30, 2009)

Caerwin looks to Buurt and says,"shall we take point?"


----------



## jkason (Mar 30, 2009)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

((OOC: Hm. Somehow I thought group two was just looking for the closest entryway into the sewer, not actually entering it? Either way is fine with me, though getting Dyspeer down any kind of ladder is probably going to be a bit difficult with just two humanoids.))

Shai bites his lip as he warily eyes Talashia's familiar joining his animal companion in the smaller group, but says nothing, clumping with those going inside.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 1, 2009)

*Rogash*

"No use standing about out here, let's find that sewer. Smell us a sewer dog?" Shaking his head he says to Uulark, "I'm already talking to the dog. I fear this day has me more shook up than I thought. Let's figure out a way in eh?" He sets off spiraling out from the Crimson Dagger his eyes and nose seeking a sewer entrance.


----------



## Leif (Apr 1, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP35/35*

"Yes, let's do that, shall we?" Uulark says as he makes to follow right behind Rogash and Dyspeer.

[sblock=OOC Warning]Be advised, when Scotely begins talking to dogs, it generally bodes very ill!  My experience of this does not necessarily apply when Scotley is sober, however...[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 1, 2009)

a qui8ck look to Talashia and Caerwyn says,"shall we?"


----------



## Friadoc (Apr 1, 2009)

"Works for me," says Buurt with a nod to Caerwyn. "Have I ever mentioned that I dislike seedy places?"

The later is said with a slight chuckle.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 1, 2009)

Talashia nods at Caerwyn and gives Buurt a wry smile.

"Then you might want to explore the sewers. You'll never find a more wretched hive of...villains and...bad things than this."

She shrugs, acknowledging her less than erudite estimate of the place, but forges resolutely ahead as if daring anyone to say something about it.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 1, 2009)

"well, if we hit the bars, then i'll just have to keep tha tin mind." He starts waking toward the door, if no one stops him, he opens it.


----------



## Leif (Apr 1, 2009)

OOC:  IG, how do you want to work this with us splitting up the party?   I've been waiting WEEKS for the chance to make your life a living hell!!


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 1, 2009)

Caerwyn, Shai, Talashia, and Buurt (OOC: I think that's everyone) approach the building together.  A wooden placard hangs from rusted iron rings attached to a rotting post.  The lettering, faded and weathered, identifies the place as the Crimson Dagger, and a misshapen dagger is carved into the wood between the words.  Before Talashia can suggest that the sign could use a it of sprucing up, Caerwyn opens the door.

The scene inside is familiar: a swelling crowd full of spirit (and spirits!).  Fortunately, the staff here seem more than capable of handling such a crowd, and the place seems to be in order despite excitement.

Buurt doesn't take long to notice the over-muscled half-orc standing ominously in the corner, apparently overseeing the place.  His many scars and broken tusk suggest that he's seen more than his share of battles in this place.
#​
Shazi flies overhead as Rogash and Uulark lead Dyspeer through the darkening alleyways in search of a nearby sewer entrance.  One is found, finally, though probably farther away than desired.  As Rogash prepares the proclamation that the search has ended, Dyspeer perks his ears at the sound of a whistling.  As the others turn to see, a guardsman turns into the alley, flipping a shiny new silver coin.

"Oh, you again," he says, obviously startled to see you.  Then, almost as an afterthought, he puts his hand on the hilt of his sword.  "What're you doin' back here, anyway?"

[sblock=Leif]


Leif said:


> OOC:  IG, how do you want to work this with us splitting up the party?   I've been waiting WEEKS for the chance to make your life a living hell!!




Really, you too?  
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 1, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP35/35*

Uulark says, "We are minding our own business, looking for a locket that my friend dropped through the sewer grate.  I've not seen you before, have I?  So I am curious why you are behaving like you know us?  We have commited no offence, are you offering to help us look for the locket?"

[sblock=IG]







industrygothica said:


> [sblock=Leif]Really, you too?
> [/sblock]



HEY, NO FAIR! pout pout pout[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 1, 2009)

Leif said:


> Uulark says, "We are minding our own business, looking for a locket that my friend dropped through the sewer grate.  I've not seen you before, have I?  So I am curious why you are behaving like you know us?  We have commited no offence, are you offering to help us look for the locket?"
> 
> [sblock=IG]
> HEY, NO FAIR! pout pout pout[/sblock]




The guard looks at the silver coin still in his hand, and quickly stuffs it into a purse before Uulark figures it out.  "No," he says, confused.  "No, I'll not help you look for it.  Best be quick about it though, you'll find nothing when the light leaves us.  Nothing good anyway."

The guardsman turns and leaves quickly, still clutching his purse in one hand, and his sword hilt in the other.


----------



## Leif (Apr 1, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP35/35*

Without turning his back to this person, and putting a hand on his own weapon as well, Uulark will make a convincing show of peering down the grate and searching for a missing coin.  He will also whisper to Rogash, "Best get down on your hands and knees like you're looking. When he's far enough away, we'll pretend to have found it and remove the grate.  Then one of us can go down to retrieve it, the other will follow, and, Oh Criminy!  What are we going to do with this bis-a$$ bloody dog??!!!" 

[sblock=OOC]Yeah, I know Dyspeer's a wolf, but Uulark's a little bit peeved at the moment.[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC, IG]'Uulark' (Leif) still hasn't figured "it" out, whatever "it" is.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 1, 2009)

Leif said:


> [sblock=OOC, IG]'Uulark' (Leif) still hasn't figured "it" out, whatever "it" is.[/sblock]




[sblock=OOC for Leif]url=http://www.enworld.org/forum/4656454-post1015.html]A reminder[/url].[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 1, 2009)

[sblock=leif]he is the guard that was paid to announce us to the magister[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Apr 2, 2009)

*Rogash*

"He obviously knows something. Should we go see for ourselves or go after him?"


----------



## Leif (Apr 2, 2009)

industrygothica said:


> [sblock=OOC for Leif]url=http://www.enworld.org/forum/4656454-post1015.html]A reminder[/url].[/sblock]




OOC:  I couldn't get the link to work, but DeWar told me.


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 3, 2009)

*bump*


----------



## Leif (Apr 3, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP35/35*



Scotley said:


> "He obviously knows something. Should we go see for ourselves or go after him?"



"Do you think we can follow him now without attracting too much unwelcome attention?  After what I just told him, if he sees us following him, we'll either need to come up with someting else to justify it, or drag him into an alley and silence him.  Do you think that follwing him will advance our present aims?  Please explain that to me, if so?"

[sblock=IG]Sorry for not picking up on the fact that it was Uularks' turn earlier!  I made you waste a Bump.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 3, 2009)

[sblock=leif] are we limited as to how often we do the bump? [/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 4, 2009)

It becomes immediately clear from the disgusted curl of Talashia's lip that she doesn't frequent places like this. Even clearer perhaps by how she simply starts walking across the common room as if she owned it, or was riding a dragon or something, and assumes people will just get out of her way. Even in a relatively decent establishment, her exotic good looks and rather clingy gown and robe would make that a risky proposition. Here it was practically asking for an Incident.

She paid such thoughts no mind though, instead focusing entirely on searching the crowd for that distinctive white plume...


----------



## Leif (Apr 4, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> [sblock=leif] are we limited as to how often we do the bump? [/sblock]



[sblock=OOC: SD]Not that I know of.  I was just being silly.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Apr 4, 2009)

*Rogash*

"Blast it all! We can't go after him or the rest of the group won't know what we are about. I guess we must stick with our original plan. Come on give me a hand with this grate." 
He moves to lift the grate and gain access to the sewer.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 4, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> [sblock=leif] are we limited as to how often we do the bump? [/sblock]




[sblock]You can do it as often as you want, but disco dancing is soooo 1978. It just isn't cool any more dude.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 4, 2009)

Talashia garners a few stares and whistles, but thankfully nothing that might resemble an "incident."  There is no white plume to be found.

[sblock=Talashia]Search result is 11.  That includes a +5 bonus because he's _really_ hard to miss, what with the dancing plume and all.  But alas, Talashia seems to have done a fantastic job of it. [/sblock]#​
Rogash lifts the grate easily enough, as the sound of the metal grinding against the stone walls echo throughout the chambers below.  The familiar smell of dust and mildew wafts from the opening and penetrates deep into the dwarf's lungs, an ominous reminder of where he's been, and where he's going again.


----------



## Leif (Apr 4, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP35/35*

"Well, my dour friend, here we go again!" So saying, Uulark helps Rogash descend into the sewer and then he follows.  As he does so he looks at Dyspeer.  "Don't look at me, Dys!  I only do what I'm told."  If the wolf looks as if he would try to come with us, then Uulark will attempt to lift him down.  If he looks content to remain on the street, then Uulark will tell him, "Go find Shaimon and bring him here."

[sblock=Lassie]What's that girl? Old man Simpson fell down the well?  What?  And Timmy is trying to help him out?  Good girl![/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 4, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> [sblock=leif] are we limited as to how often we do the bump? [/sblock]






Leif said:


> [sblock=OOC: SD]Not that I know of.  I was just being silly.[/sblock]




[sblock=leif]you? being silly? inconcieveable![/sblock]



Scotley said:


> [sblock]You can do it as often as you want, but disco dancing is soooo 1978. It just isn't cool any more dude.[/sblock]




[sblock=scotley]damn, guess its time to get rid of that powder blue liesuer suit.[/sblock]

caerwyn will stand near the door, just keeping an eye out for any aggressive behavior, beyond that of the whistles and lewd comments. afterall, that just might teach her to not be so high and mighty. doubtful, but maybe anyway.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 5, 2009)

*Rogash*

Easing down into the sewer, Rogash takes a moment to let his dwarven eyes adjust to the darkness and takes a look around.


----------



## Leif (Apr 5, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP35/35*

Uulark follows Rogash, hoping against hope that his Dwarven buddy knows what in hell he's doing!  He gives Dyspeer one last smile and descends into the muck and filth.  "Criminy!  I've got to get me a better job!"


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 5, 2009)

Do you want Dyspeer to come with you, or fetch Shai?  Or he can stand guard at the sewer entrance for that matter, but you need to give him some clear direction lest he just sit there and lick his balls.

Because he can, of course.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 5, 2009)

OOC: If we can get him down here without too much trouble then we'd prefer he come with us...


----------



## Leif (Apr 5, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP35/35*



industrygothica said:


> Do you want Dyspeer to come with you, or fetch Shai?  Or he can stand guard at the sewer entrance for that matter, but you need to give him some clear direction lest he just sit there and lick his balls.
> 
> Because he can, of course.



OOC:  LMMFAO!!! 
Seeing Rogash attempt to lift Dyspeer down into the sewer, Uualrk says,  "Wait a minute, Rogash, none of our friends will know where we have gone.  Wouldn't it be better to have Dyspeer return to Shaimon so that he can show them where we've gone?"


----------



## Scotley (Apr 5, 2009)

*Rogash*

"That's a sound plan if you expect we'll get into trouble and need help. My guess is that the rest of the group are gonna need our help. If all goes according to plan and we find a back way into the place then we'll have the beast along for help. If we send it back now, the wolf will be lurking about doing nothing useful."


----------



## Leif (Apr 6, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP35/35*

"Very well, wise planning on your part, Rogash!  Now that we're down here, I assume you know where you're (we're) going?"


----------



## Friadoc (Apr 6, 2009)

Buurt stands nearby Talashia, observers might take the Half-Orc for hired muscle or a body guard, as the scout does cut the right figure in his cleaned up armor and neatly trimmed goatee and combed hair. However, he is also keeping in position to watch around for any unwanted eyes, or threats, upon the group, including those of the White-Plummed Man.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 6, 2009)

Caerwyn looks up and about for any sign of threats from any windows or roofs.


----------



## jkason (Apr 7, 2009)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

Shai looks rather distressed as Talashia walks the room like she owns it. He does his best to keep near her, trying to block her from the view of those whose eyes linger too long, clearly feeling a sympathetic embarrassment at the ogling. 

Meanwhile, when he isn't distracted trying to keep Talashia's charms from working against her in this rough establishment, he scans the room for the white plume they've all come looking for. 

##

Dyspeer sits on his haunches at the entrance to the sewer, sneezing at the smells wafting up. As the humans appear to be intent on entering the Smelly Place, he glances up for the batty thing that seems to have attached itself to the pack's new female and whines slightly, though he'll enter the sewers with minimal prompting. After all, these two were clearly important to The Alpha.

[sblock=OOC]I think I'm back. Things are still hectic, but at least the internet doesn't appear to hate me any more. 

I wasn't sure if you wanted me to RP Dyspeer, or if--divorced of Shai--he should be directed by the other characters. Given that Animal Companions aren't really more than nominally Intelligent, the latter probably makes the most sense.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 7, 2009)

OOC:  I volunteer Scotley to handle Dyspeer in Shai's absence.  He's more of an S.O.B. than I am.  Sometimes, at least....


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 8, 2009)

> he glances up for the batty thing that seems to have attached itself to the pack's new female and whines slightly, though he'll enter the sewers with minimal prompting. After all, these two were clearly important to The Alpha.












*OOC:*


personally i think the 'new female of the pack' is more of the alpha, it would seem to me.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 8, 2009)

Oblivious to the concern of the others, Talashia scowled and looked around again to no avail. 

"I don't see him anywhere," she said. "Did he take that hat off? Buur, Shai...do either of you see him?"


----------



## Scotley (Apr 9, 2009)

*Rogash*

"Come on Dyspeer, that's a good pup." Rogash encourages the wolf to join them and then looks about.


----------



## Leif (Apr 9, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP35/35*

"I'm not really a 'dog person,' Rogash, so you probably know more about this than I.  Should we help him down?"


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 9, 2009)

Uulark and Rogash manage to get Dyspeer down into the sewer with only nominal difficulty.  Of course, with Uulark's fragile frame and Rogash's short stature, it's getting the hound back up again that may prove the problem.

Beyond, a stairs lead down to a closed metal door.  Beyond that, there is only speculation...
#​There is no sign of white plume, with or without his identifying trademark, though you're not sure you'd even recognize his face without it.

[sblock=Caerwyn]You do recall your excitement at hearing about an arena in this place, but there is no evidence or it now (the arena, not your excitement, though I supposed that's waned a bit as well).[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 9, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP35/35*

"Hark!  I hear yon closed, burnished portal beckoning to us loudly.  Let us investigate what said valve conceals by it's opacity.  (How thoughtless of the city fathers to not equip the sewers with transparent doors!)"

OOC:  IG, it's not so much that U.'s 'frame' is 'fragile,' it's that he is a weenie-armed, lily-livered weakling!


----------



## jkason (Apr 10, 2009)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



industrygothica said:


> There is no sign of white plume, with or without his identifying trademark, though you're not sure you'd even recognize his face without it.




"I don't see him," the large man says. "Don't suppose it's a good idea to just go asking after him, is it? You don't know any magic what makes people tell the truth or finds lost things, do you, Talashia?"


----------



## Scotley (Apr 11, 2009)

*Rogash*

"Indeed let's check it out." Rogash moves forward cautiously and examines the door for traps and locks.


----------



## Leif (Apr 11, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP35/35*

Uulark will move to assist Rogash in his search.


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 11, 2009)

The door doesn't seem locked or trapped, though a fair amount of rust and grime on the hinges suggests that the door hasn't been opened in some time, and might require a bit of force to move.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 11, 2009)

jkason said:


> "I don't see him," the large man says. "Don't suppose it's a good idea to just go asking after him, is it? You don't know any magic what makes people tell the truth or finds lost things, do you, Talashia?"




"No," Talashia replies shortly, a little nettled to be reminded of her own shortcomings. "Is this all there is? I thought there was supposed to be some kind of arena inside. I don't see one."

She turns to look back at the others.

"There must be more to it. A lower level perhaps. Come on."

With that, the sorceress starts off through the raucous place, seeking stairs that lead down...


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 11, 2009)

[sblock=Buurt]The scout notices his fellow half-orc (though this ruffian has _got_ to be more than half) follow Talashia with his eyes.  You can't tell if it's because of the way she's frantically bouncing to and fro looking for what she's looking for, or if he has more lascivious thoughts on his mind.  Whatever it is, she's definitely got his attention.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 11, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP35/35*

Uuark says to Rogash, "This door looks like it will be a challenge to open.  I am not much good with applying brute force, but I will assist you, mighty Sir Dwarf."


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 11, 2009)

Leif said:


> Uuark says to Rogash, "This door looks like it will be a challenge to open.  I am not much good with applying brute force, but I will assist you, mighty Sir Dwarf."




OOC: Might as well go ahead and roll your aid another check.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 11, 2009)

*Rogash*

First taking a moment to scrape off the worst of the rust and grime, Rogash then gets a firm grip on the door and gives a mighty heave...Unfortunately, the grime proves quite slippery and the dwarf slips from the door and falls on his posterior. "Bloody city can't even maintain the sewers, its a wonder the walls aren't falling on us," he laments as he struggles to his feet. 

OOC: Str. Check (1d20+2=3)


----------



## Leif (Apr 11, 2009)

*Uulark*

Uulark helps the Dwarf regain his feet and assists him with the door.  "Get a better grip this time, Rogash, there you go, NOW HEAVE!"

Aid Another check = 11 aid another to help Rogash (1d20=11)

OOC:  I've assumed that Rogash can try again if I help him, but I may be wrong about that I guess.


----------



## Friadoc (Apr 12, 2009)

While keeping himself abreast of both Talashia's movements, as well as the half(or more)-orc's attention on her, Buurt will make his way to Shaimon or Caerwyn, which ever is closer, and bring that point to the attention. However, if anyone attempts to make an aggressive and/or unwanted move on Talashia, Buurt will be there quite quickly.

"She's drawing attention like that," Buurt says to the first one of those two he finds. "Either he's hot in the britches for her or else she's as suspicious as she looks."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 12, 2009)

Caerwyn leans to Buurt and says,"Yup, see it. I will keep an eye on her, and him." He says this softly, while trying to act nonchalant, he is right now looking for an empty seat to order a mug of ale.


----------



## jkason (Apr 14, 2009)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

"Um ... Talashia," the brutish druid says awkwardly as Buurt points out the attention. He lowers his voice to a whisper if she stops long enough to let him lean in. "I think it was maybe not the kind of arena everyone gets to know about? The kind that you aren't really supposed to have? And that maybe they don't want advertised? We might have to know someone to get in, or meet someone."


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 14, 2009)

Talashia stands still as Shai whispers to her, then her face pinches into a thunderous combination of a scowl and a pout. A...pouwl.

"This is turning out to be a lot more trouble than I thought," she mutters angrily. "Maybe we should just blast our way through the floor."

She takes a deep breath and smooths her face and her cloak in quick succession. "All right then. Where did Caer...there he is." The sorceress walks briskly to her brother's side and sits down beside him.

"Any suggestions? You've dealt with people like...this before. How do we approach them?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 14, 2009)

"with a drink.", whispers Caerwyn," for example, that chaming fellow there," He indicates the halforc that can't keep his eyes off her, " has been following you with his eyes since we walked in here practcally. A lonely person like he might be inclined to give  some information to you if you offer him a mug or two of ale or beer or rum, and a little fluttering of those eyelashes or a wink of an eye."


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 17, 2009)

Talashia grimaces. "A half-_orc_?" she whispers. "Why couldn't it be..." 

She lets that trail off, then squares her shoulders resolutely.

"Lets hope he likes some forwardness. With the others coming from below, we don't have a lot of time to mess around."

With that the sorceress stands up, turns pointedly away from Caerwyn as if refusing some advance, and turns around to look directly at the half-orc, quickly picking him from the crowd because of his attention on her. She pushes through the crowd without looking away from him, a determined, crooked half-smile on her face.

On reaching the orc she looks up at him with that challenging smile, despite his towering height and weight advantage, and says, "Aren't you going to buy me a drink?"


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 17, 2009)

[sblock=Shayuri]Reference this post for a reminder about the half-orc (ie. he's not _sitting_ anywhere.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 17, 2009)

(OOC - Oops! Thanks. Fixed.)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 17, 2009)

Caerwyn take sthe cue from his sister and scoffs at her and mumbles something about a witch or whench or winch ...not sure which.


----------



## jkason (Apr 18, 2009)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

Shai finds himself baffled by the antics of the siblings, but rather than risk Talashia's ire by questioning her, he keeps his mouth shut, his eyes open, and tries his level best not to look as dumbfounded as he feels.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 18, 2009)

*Rogash*

Getting up, still grumbling, Rogash uses a hem of his cloak to remove anything slippery and takes a new grip before having another go at opening the door. 

OOC: Str. Check (1d20+2=18)


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 23, 2009)

(Bump to keep it off the dreaded 4rth page!)


----------



## Leif (Apr 23, 2009)

*Bumpity Bump*

OOC:  Oh, no!  Not the _Fourth_ page!  Horrors!


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 23, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> Talashia grimaces. "A half-_orc_?" she whispers. "Why couldn't it be..."
> 
> She lets that trail off, then squares her shoulders resolutely.
> 
> ...




The half-orc smiles, giving Talashia full view of his broken, mangled tusk.  He turns his head to the barkeep without saying a word, and gives him a quick nod, his thick muscled arms still folded over his chest.

Almost immediately a plump halfling barmaid flies around the corner with a steaming concoction of a brew, waving it the sorceress's face.  

"Here now, compliments of Grunk.  Go'n leave 'em alone now, he's busy!" The halfling looks dead into Talashia's eyes as she pauses.  "'Less there be somethin' _else_ yer wantin'"

Talashia can't tell if her smile is genuine, or there is something more mischievous about it.



Scotley said:


> Getting up, still grumbling, Rogash uses a hem of his cloak to remove anything slippery and takes a new grip before having another go at opening the door.
> 
> OOC: Str. Check (1d20+2=18)




After a minute, the door breaks free of the dirt and grime holding it shut, and opens with a thick groan that will surely alert anything down here that there are new victims visitors.

Beyond it is dark.


----------



## Leif (Apr 23, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP35/35*

"Excellent work, Rogash!  You have conquered the door, but, alas, I fear we will not be making a stealthy entry now.  Still, let us press onward --  you do know how to get where we're going don't you?"


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 23, 2009)

There's a snicker from up above, where Shazi flutters like a large, man-shaped bat.

"Know how to get where you're going? You don't even know if it exists or not," the mephit points out. "You could go right under that tavern and never know it."


----------



## Leif (Apr 23, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP35/35*

"Shazi has a point, but if he lets his hair grow, no one will notice.  Seriously, the creature speaks the truth, but what choices do we really have now?  We can either press onward looking for this 'back door' that we are relatively, moderately sure really exists, or we can tuck our tails between our legs and hastily return to the group in shame.  What do you think we should do?"


----------



## jkason (Apr 23, 2009)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

Shai bites his lips at Talashia's bid to woo her way downstairs. He sidles up to Buurt and whispers. "That thing downstairs, it's supposed to be for fighting, right? Maybe we could get down by playing like we're fighters?"

He frowns. "You know, we prolly should have asked Rogash how he got down there before we left him. It's so hard to think ahead sometimes..."


----------



## Scotley (Apr 24, 2009)

*Rogash*

"I can see well enough down here, but you might want to light a torch or something." Rogash takes up his axe again and prepares to explore. "You may be right Shaz, but it is the best option open to us just now, so let's see where it leads us." He wait for any preparation his companions might make to stave off the darkness.


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 24, 2009)

Scotley said:


> "I can see well enough down here, but you might want to light a torch or something." Rogash takes up his axe again and prepares to explore. "You may be right Shaz, but it is the best option open to us just now, so let's see where it leads us." He wait for any preparation his companions might make to stave off the darkness.




A long, steep corridor descends deep into the bowels of the city.  Rogash senses that they are even deeper than before, as if on an entirely new level of the subterranean maze.

At the end, yet another iron door.  A quick listen tells you that there is something on the other side trying to be quiet.  Maybe more than one something, at that.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 24, 2009)

Talashia lifts an eyebrow, then looks around furtively before leaning down and saying in a lower voice, "I'll be frank. I came here in hopes of a fight breaking out. Not with me, of course, but this place is one of the rougher in town, and I've heard through the grapevine that it's the place to go to if you want to see a good brawl."

"Are the rumors true? It seems pretty quiet so far."


----------



## Leif (Apr 24, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP35/35*

Uulark will just stumble along behind Rogash as best he can in the darkness until they reach the door and hear the sounds behind it.  Then he will cast a _light_ orison on the chain around rogash's neck (so that it can easily be concealed/obscured by tucking it inside his shirt, if need be.  He will then wave Rogash on, indicating that he should open the door.

OOC:  Love the new avatar, IG!  Very cool!  Goes with your handle somehow, too.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 24, 2009)

*Rogash*

The dwarf carefully and quietly examines the door for locks or traps and then if he finds none nods to the others before jerking the door open.


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 24, 2009)

Confident the door is free of locks and traps, Rogash gives it a good tug, and almost falls over when the door opens more easily than expected.  It opens to a small chamber, maybe fifteen feet wide, with two large columns equally spaced along its length, which Rogash guess is about twenty-five feet.  There is another opening in the far corner, opposite the wall you're on now.

#​
"So it's a fight ye want, eh?" the halfling winks.  "Well ye don't seem the type, but if ye've got the coin I s'pose we can overlook that.  I'm guess yer friends'll be wantin' t'join ye?"


----------



## Leif (Apr 24, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP35/35*

"Careful there, Rogash.  I guess that's why you brought me with you, though, isn't it," says Uulark with a smile.

Uulark studies the upper part of this 'room'/'hallway' whatever, looking to see if anything unusual is up toward the upper portion of the columns.  OOC:  How many columns did you say that there are?  Just two?


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 24, 2009)

Leif said:


> "Careful there, Rogash.  I guess that's why you brought me with you, though, isn't it," says Uulark with a smile.
> 
> Uulark studies the upper part of this 'room'/'hallway' whatever, looking to see if anything unusual is up toward the upper portion of the columns.  OOC:  How many columns did you say that there are?  Just two?




Yep.  5 feet of floor, 5 ft column, 5 more feet of floor, another 5 ft column... then another 5 feet of floor.

Need a map?


-IG


----------



## Scotley (Apr 25, 2009)

*Rogash*

Holding shield and axe ready Rogash steps into the room. He motions for Uulark to swing left and he steps right so that they will pass columns from opposite sides when they reach them.


----------



## Leif (Apr 25, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP35/35*

Uulark does as Rogash directs him to do.

OOC for IG:  Up to you, but I think we can get it without a map.


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 25, 2009)

Rogash and Uulark make their way up through the room with dyspeer and Shazi in tow, and quickly begin to wish they hadn't.  Behind the first column is an all too familiar beast, slithering and swarming inside of itself.

"I'll tell the other where they can find your bodies," Shazi snorts from above.

The beast launches an amorphous pseudopod at Rogash, pounding against his armor.  The blow hits solidly enough, but doesn't appear to have done anything more than to soil the dwarf's breeches.

The sound of Dyspeer's low growl begins to fill the room, echoing off the stoneworked walls and rattling you down to the core.

9 chaos beast
5 Rogash
? Uulark*
Dyspeer will act on command from one of you (you pick)

[sblock=*]I would have rolled Uulark's initiative as well, if it weren't for the fact that his character sheet is not in the Character Records Thread.  We'll assume he goes last this time, since I don't want to take the time to search for an older version.

If anyone else isn't in there, now might be a good time to remedy that.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 25, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6, AC18,FF15,T13, HP30/30*

ooc:  Sorry, IG, no one told me that we had a new rg.  Uulark is still in the previous rg: http://www.enworld.org/forum/plots-places/221109-igs-those-left-behind-purged.html I'll get him transferred over straightaway, and Uulark is +3 to init., btw.  
*Uulark is in the new rg now.*

Uulark says, "Bloody hell!  Let's get out of here, Rogash!  Shazi, Dyspeer let's am-scray!"

And, with that, Uulark begins a hasty retreat.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 26, 2009)

*Rogash*

The dwarf backpedals away from the swirling mass of flesh. "Slam the door as soon as I'm through."


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 26, 2009)

Scotley said:


> The dwarf backpedals away from the swirling mass of flesh. "Slam the door as soon as I'm through."




The cowards adventurers make a hasty retreat back the way they came, an outstretched pseudopod narrowly missing Uulark as he slams the heavy door closed on it, severing it cleanly.

Hovering in a corner, Shazi can barely contain himself as he howls with laughter, rolling over and over again in midair.

Dyspeer growls angrily at the bit of severed chaos-flesh writhing on the floor.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 26, 2009)

Talashia gives the halfling a coy look. "They're not JUST here to look after me, if that's what you mean. How much coin are we talking about here?"

------

Shazi stays up out of reach until his tinny laughter fades to chuckles.

"You know, I'm starting to see why Talashia is so full of herself if -that's- how effective you guys are without her. Look around for some rocks to throw or something!"


----------



## Leif (Apr 26, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6, AC18,FF15,T13, HP30/30*

"Laugh it up, pigeon droppings!" says Uulark to Shazi.  "No one forced you to retreat, if you were so determined to continue to fight.  But, wait a minute, that's right, you weren't actually fighting at all, were you?  No, you were lurking safely in the rear."  And then, realizing what he has done, Uulark says, "Saints and Devils, Devils and Saints!  I must have totally lost my grip on the situation, because here I stand, debating courses of action with a ............. well, I'm not quite sure with _what_ exactly, but someone-thing that I shouldn't be debating with, anyway!"

When the door slams and severs the tentacle, Uulark says, "Uh, not to be overly cautiious, Rogash, but shouldn't we burn this lump of chaos beast or something, lest it regrow a _new_ chaos beast?  I'm afraid that the best I might be able to do would be to 'baptize' the thing in holy water, if I even have some of that substance remaining."


----------



## Scotley (Apr 26, 2009)

*Rogash*

The dwarf begins to laugh himself. A slightly crazed manic sort of laughter, but he reins himself in before slipping over the edge into madness. He looks a Shaz hovering in the corner. "You laugh at our antics, but I laugh just because it is good to be alive. We could have easily been turned into chaos goo in there. Now the question is, can we manage to kill that thing ourselves? Did you get yourself a descent ranged weapon Uulark?"


----------



## Leif (Apr 26, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6, AC18,FF15,T13, HP30/30*

"No, I haven't had a chance to do that quite yet!  I think we should leave this chaos beast well-behind us and go visit a weaonsmith right now.  I will not willingly fight this creature.  Surely not now, possibly not ever!"


----------



## Scotley (Apr 26, 2009)

*Rogash*

"We can't leave it on the loose indefinitely, at some point we'll have to destroy it. Maybe with the aid of some alchemist's fire and a bow for you. Either way, we can't go forward as planned without facing it." He sighs, "do we abandon the plan for the sewers and just lurk about and wait for trouble?"


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 26, 2009)

"Mephit," Shazi says to Uulark. _"Mephit._ Sort of like the djinnfolk. Only...a little smaller. And anyway, I'm not here to fight. I'm here to keep an eye on you and call Talashia if you need help."

He smirks. 

"Which should be any second now."


----------



## Leif (Apr 26, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6, AC18,FF15,T13, HP30/30*

"I'd say that it's high time that I had a missile weapon of some sort.  Hmmm, a light crossbow would probably be the most logical choice.  Think we can dash out and get one quick-like Rogash, and then get back here before ol' 'weird-and-slimy' leaves the scene?  The chaos beast, I mean, Shazi, not you.   Mephit/demon/devil is there really that much difference?"


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 27, 2009)

Shazi stares at Uulark in stark disbelief.

"I thought you priests were supposed to at least understand the basics of how the planes work. You're supposed to fight fiends, right? You have to know what they are to do that."

He emits a long-suffering sigh.

"There's nothing fiendish about mephits." Then Shazi frowned as a thought occurred to him. "Why? Does that Talashia mess around with devils much?"

(messing with color a bit, so he and Rogash aren't the same. )


----------



## Scotley (Apr 28, 2009)

"Let's see what we can find for you."


----------



## Shayuri (May 4, 2009)

(bump off the 4rth page)


----------



## industrygothica (May 4, 2009)

Sorry about the lack of update... been busy doing less important things.

So, the group down under are wanting to go topside, while those up above are looking to get a little lower... is that correct?  I can't believe you're going to let an itty-bitty little thing like a chaos beast scare you back to the surface in search for a bow.  What kind of self respecting, spindly-limbed cleric are you, anyway?! 


-IG


----------



## Leif (May 4, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6, AC18,FF15,T13, HP30/30*



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> I can't believe you're going to let an itty-bitty little thing like a chaos beast scare you back to the surface in search for a bow. What kind of self respecting, spindly-limbed cleric are you, anyway?!





OOC:  That's the whole point!  Uulark IS a self-respecting, spindly-limbed cleric!  And he wants to keep it that way.  (Have you ever tried to peer into the mirror and have any self-respect the day after you were hideously transformed into a chaos beast?  I didn't think so! )

(btw, congrats to you, IG, on 3k!)


----------



## industrygothica (May 7, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> Talashia gives the halfling a coy look. "They're not JUST here to look after me, if that's what you mean. How much coin are we talking about here?"
> 
> ------
> 
> ...




The halfling smiles.  "Ah, just a silver or two.  Each." 
-------

OOC: If those down below want to come back up, there'll be nothing stopping you, save maybe getting Dyspeer back up through the manhole seeing that one of you is terribly short, and the other is terribly wimpy.


----------



## jkason (May 8, 2009)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



industrygothica said:


> The halfling smiles.  "Ah, just a silver or two.  Each."
> -------
> 
> OOC: If those down below want to come back up, there'll be nothing stopping you, save maybe getting Dyspeer back up through the manhole seeing that one of you is terribly short, and the other is terribly wimpy.




Shai leans over to the others as Talashia talks at a distance. 

"Um, I think they're talking about us," he says nervously as the half-orc indicates them. "Does that mean we should go to them, or hide?"


----------



## Shayuri (May 8, 2009)

"A silver or two, eh?" Talashia asks. "then please consider this..."

She produces a single gold coin from her robe and offers it tucked into the bowl of her palm, not showing it off, "...as our fee, and your tip. And of course, if all goes well and we return, we'd definitely be looking for you in the future as well."


----------



## industrygothica (May 8, 2009)

The halfling nods to Grunk and takes her leave.  Grunk moves around the corner and pauses, then motions for you to follow him.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 8, 2009)

jkason said:


> Shai leans over to the others as Talashia talks at a distance.
> 
> "Um, I think they're talking about us," he says nervously as the half-orc indicates them. "Does that mean we should go to them, or hide?"



"Relax, Tali has every thing under cont5rol. I am sure of it"
Caerwyn give Shai a playful punch on the arm.


----------



## jkason (May 8, 2009)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



Scott DeWar said:


> "Relax, Tali has every thing under cont5rol. I am sure of it"
> Caerwyn give Shai a playful punch on the arm.




Shai laughs nervously, then notices Talashia's new companion gesturing to follow. "Guess that answers the question?" he says, and moves cautiously through the crowd to follow.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 9, 2009)

"yes, see? I told ya"


----------



## Shayuri (May 9, 2009)

Talashia waves Shai and Caerwyn over. As Caerwyn comes over, Talashia says, "You can come, but you have to be nicer to me or I won't invite you next time."

Maybe to explain her earlier acting with him. Or maybe she really means it. Either way, she then follows Grunk with a smug, nose-in-the-air sort of self-satisfaction.


----------



## Scotley (May 10, 2009)

"So do you remember seeing any place to get a decent missile weapon on the way over here?" Rogash asks his companions.


----------



## Leif (May 10, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6, AC18,FF15,T13, HP30/30*

"Yes, the missile weapon in question will be for me to use.  Hmmm," Uulark looks in his quite slack-looking money pouch, "I would like to get myself a crossbow, but I seem to be lacking sufficient gold to afford a crossbow and still have enough for a supply of quarrels.  Looks like I"ll be hurling javelins, at least for now."


----------



## Shayuri (May 10, 2009)

"You know," Shazi comments blandly. "If you gave ME a crossbow, I could just hover at the ceiling and shoot it until it died, without ever getting close enough for it to hit me."

He shrugs.

"You never did answer that question about Talashia and fiends though. Should I take that as a yes?"


----------



## Leif (May 10, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6, AC18,FF15,T13, HP30/30*

"I didn't answer you, Shazi, because I didn't think that you were seriously asking me that question.  I have never known her to consort with devils, so the answer is 'no.'  And that's an interesting point you make about the crossbow.   You wouldn't be able to operate  a crossbow that was sized for me, would you?  And, incidentally, in order for you to hover at the ceiling and shoot the beast with a crossbow until it died, you'd first have to grow your wings until they doubled in size so that you could still fly while carrying all of the arrows you would need."


----------



## Shayuri (May 10, 2009)

Shazi rolls his tiny, glowing little eyes.

"Why wouldn't I be asking you?" he asks, irritated. "You've known her longer than I have. As for the arrows, forget it then. If I had my full powers as a proxy of the Storm, I'd just fry it from on high, but it looks like you guys are on your own now."


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 10, 2009)

"grumblemumblewitchgrumblemumble"


----------



## Scotley (May 10, 2009)

"We'll hook you up with a crossbow just in case. And no I don't think Talashia consorts with fiends. I think she'd like us to believe that she does, but I don't think she really does."


----------



## Friadoc (May 11, 2009)

jkason said:


> Shai leans over to the others as Talashia talks at a distance.
> 
> "Um, I think they're talking about us," he says nervously as the half-orc indicates them. "Does that mean we should go to them, or hide?"




"I never liked being talked about in the third person in the military, either," says Buurt to Shai, however it's with a toothy grin, for the oddly personable half-orc. "But, at least I'm lucky enough to escape her usual notice."


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 11, 2009)

"Once more unto the breach dear friends."

Caerwyn starts walking toward his sister.


----------



## jkason (May 11, 2009)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

"Onward and downward, then?" Shai says, following Talashia and her escort below.


----------



## Leif (May 11, 2009)

OOC:  I'm lost, are Rogash and Uulark back with the party yet?


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 12, 2009)

onward and downward.


----------



## industrygothica (May 12, 2009)

Grunk leads the quartet around a corner and stands with his arms crossed by a newly opened door.  A narrow stairs leads down to a small landing, where another closed door blocks the way.  Grunk gives an almost imperceptible nod to Talashia as she passes him to descend the stairs, but his eyes lock hard on Buurt, as if the more refined half-orc had committed some grievous sin by having taken the time to actually bathe and comb his hair.

As Talashia reaches the landing Grunk reaches up to a string hanging from the ceiling and gives it four distinct tugs.  The sorceress hears the faint sound of bell on the other side of the door, one for each tug of the string.  As Grunk slams his door closed, the other opens.

Two over-sized humans guard the other side of that door, and both gawk Talashia hungrily as she passes through into a large barroom filled with small tables and excited drunkards.  In the far corner is a fighting cage with a thin bed of straw lining the floor.  The cage door rattles as the face of a wire-thin human smashes up against it.  A burly, barrel-chested behemoth stands close by with fists the size of cooking pots guarding a face that only his mother could love (assuming she wasn't the one that knocked out the tooth).

A young and pretty barmaid wades through the sea overzealous patrons, somehow managing not to spill a drop one from the many mugs atop the drink trays she's carrying.  In the opposite corner, sinister eyes watch the goings-on from beneath an expensive looking white-plumed hat.




Leif said:


> OOC:  I'm lost, are Rogash and Uulark back with the party yet?




Nope.  I'm guessing you're somewhere up top looking to get your hands on javelin or something.


----------



## Leif (May 12, 2009)

OOC:  Cool.  Let me know, please, if we have any luck in our 'javelin-search'?


----------



## Friadoc (May 12, 2009)

A smirk plays across Buurt's face, as his eyes gain a glint to them under Grunk's disdainful glare, but the half-orc scout doesn't avert his gaze, not an inch.

"If you think soap softens my steel, gutter-blow," says Buurt in orc. "You'd be as wrong as all the others I've put in the ground." As the smirk turns flat, Buurt adds, "So look elsewhere."

With that, Buurt turns his attention back to the going ons and continues on with his allies.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 12, 2009)

"Ah, see? she knew where to find the action"


----------



## jkason (May 12, 2009)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

Shai looks around, disturbed by the cage match, but managing not to flinch too much. When he sees the man in the white-plumed hat, he whispers to the others. 

"So we should sit down and order something, yes? Look like we're here for the ... um ... that thing over there what's making me queasy? Or maybe we should look for something that looks like it might give way to the sewer?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 13, 2009)

Caerwyn leans over to Shai and says, "I like your last suggestion. Then we order drinks."


----------



## Shayuri (May 15, 2009)

"We're here," Talashia reminds Shai and Caerwyn, "to keep an eye on the white-plumed man, remember? He's over there in the corner. As for the others...I'm not even sure they'll be coming from the sewers."


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 16, 2009)

"hmmm. We should look inconspicuous, right sis? then how about i enter the fights? I might just learn a thing or two while i am fighting about this operation."


----------



## Shayuri (May 20, 2009)

"How is you joining the fight and therefore being up there with _everyone looking at you_ inconspicuous?" Talashia wants to know, giving her brother a withering look. "Maybe I should dance on the tables while you're at it?"

She gives the white plume a quick glance from the corner of her eyes.

"No, I think if we sit here and keep an eye on him as we pretend to watch the fights, we'll be fine."

Then an idea comes to her that makes her frown.

"Of course...I wonder where that leaves the others. If they do come up from below, that may well cause problems..."


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 20, 2009)

"Well, I hope gambling won't leave you put off" he starts assessing the fighters in the ring and prepares to guess as to what a good gamble would be.


----------



## jkason (May 20, 2009)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



Shayuri said:


> "Of course...I wonder where that leaves the others. If they do come up from below, that may well cause problems..."




Shai bites his lip a moment, then brightens up.

"Well, they got Dys with 'em, right? So, we just let on that they went chasing my runaway hound and the silly animal took 'em all over the place!"

A blush comes to his face, though, as he adds, "Only, if we do that, maybe no one needs to tell Dys it was my idea to call him silly?"


----------



## industrygothica (May 23, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> "Of course...I wonder where that leaves the others. If they do come up from below, that may well cause problems..."




OOC: Yes, yes it may... 
-------------------------------------------

Rogash and Uulark wander about the darkening streets and do finally manage to find a shoppe that looks like it might carry what they need, though in this area of town one wonders if the weapons will be for sale or simply used against them. Still, the door creaks loudly on the hinges, and taps a small bell hanging from a line attached to the ceiling.  A small, withered old man steps out from a back room.  "Can I help you?" he asks with a raspy voice.
#​The slaughter in the cage continues as the others plan their next move.  The raucous gets even louder with each of the ham-sized fists that connect with the smaller man. As it is becoming evident that their bets went on the right man, one is forced to wonder just how much more the other can take.  The barmaid winces with every roar, and the man in the white plumed hat merely sits in his corner with apparent disinterest.

[sblock=Talashia]Any ordinary man taking going up against this monster wouldn't have lasted past the first blow, and this mouse makes Uulark look almost ordinary.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (May 23, 2009)

*Rogash*

The dwarf glances about at the good in the shop and addresses the shopkeeper. "My good man, perhaps you can help us. My companion is in the market for a bow." He considers the possibility that there might be other items of use in their fight with the Chaos Beast here. "Perhaps a long spear or some alchemist's fire as well..."


----------



## Leif (May 23, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6, AC18,FF15,T13, HP30/30*

"Actually, my good man, I'm looking specifically for something more simple to use than a bow, perhaps you have a light crossbow and some ammunition for it as well?"


----------



## Shayuri (May 24, 2009)

Talashia's expression darkens as she witnesses the acts in the cage, and in the audience.

"No wonder the mayor was so concerned when he heard we were poking around under the city," she murmurs. Her knuckles whiten as she grips the table's edge more tightly. Even so, there are no flickers of lightning. Whatever ritual she'd done with the mephit seemed to have drained some of her power in that regard.

The storm sorceress looks at Caerwyn, increasingly outraged and alarmed.

"You don't think they're going to let this go on until he's -dead- do you?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 25, 2009)

the thought of a person being caged like a wild animal starts to wear on Caerwyn. 

"I fear not"


----------



## jkason (May 26, 2009)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



Shayuri said:


> "You don't think they're going to let this go on until he's -dead- do you?"




Shai tenses at the thought, watching for someone to call the match before Talashia's fears are realized.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 27, 2009)

Caerwyn closes his eyes as he watches the slaughter unfold before him, a single bead of sweat forms on his brow, though to the touch he is turning cold. . .


----------



## Friadoc (May 29, 2009)

"Civilization is so worth saving, isn't it?" Buurt mutters under his breath, his eyes tightened slightly.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 30, 2009)

from Caerwyn:
GRRRRRRR... his eyes narrow and the beads of sweat are increasing.....


----------



## industrygothica (May 30, 2009)

The man's glasses threaten to slide off the end of the man's considerable snout as he gives Uulark a thorough once-over.  "Yes, yes... of course you'll be needing something with distance."  He turns quickly into a back room and reappears a moment later with the items in question, setting them gently on the counter top. "Ain't nothin' special about this one.  It's a bit used, but it'll get the job done as good as anything new as long as your aim is good."  He slides it across the counter to Uulark for inspection.  "Thirty gold for that one, unless you're wantin' something a bit _nicer_,"  he says with a raised eyebrow.
#​The fight in the cage continues as the group ponders over the smaller man's fate.  Again the over-sized launches him into the far wall of the cage, where he promptly scuttles into the corner and turns his back in defense.  The large man takes the opportunity to play to the crowd, and turns to face them with his hands in the air.  The audience answers with cheers and pleas of violence.

[sblock=Talashia]You're not convinced he's out of it yet, as he's doing something with his hands in the corner.  You can't see what his fingers are doing, but something about the way he's moving his arms is familiar.[/sblock]

"I got 'im now," the brute says, and turns to finally finish the job.  As he reaches down to lift the other from the hey-strewn floor, the small man makes a quick, almost imperceptible* sign in the air before landing a solid right hook to the beast's chin.

The crowd erupts as the large man stumbles backward into the cage, and then falls face first into a wet mound of hey.  The audience counts in unison, as the skinny man jumps up and down with his hands raised in victory.

*[sblock=Talashia]_He's spellcasting!_  After seeing the symbol he traced in the air, you're allowed a spellcraft check, which you passed.  He cast _Bull's Strength_[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 30, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6, AC18,FF15,T13, HP30/30*



			
				Weapon Shop Proprietor said:
			
		

> The man's glasses threaten to slide off the end of the man's considerable snout as he gives Uulark a thorough once-over. "Yes, yes... of course you'll be needing something with distance." He turns quickly into a back room and reappears a moment later with the items in question, setting them gently on the counter top. "Ain't nothin' special about this one. It's a bit used, but it'll get the job done as good as anything new as long as your aim is good." He slides it across the counter to Uulark for inspection. "Thirty gold for that one, unless you're wantin' something a bit nicer," he says with a raised eyebrow.



Uulark says, "It does look a bit worse for wear, doesn't it.  I tell you what, I'll give you 17 gold and a thunderstone, and you throw in a quiver and 20 bolts.  And if you have any need for some priestly magic, I'll throw in a lesser power spell, as well.  Will that be good for you?"

[sblock=IG, OOC]I guess you know that Scotley is out of pocket until the middle next week, don't you?  Anyway, what I'm thinking is that as soon as this business is concluded, Uulark and Rogash will high-tail it back to join the others. [/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 31, 2009)

Talashia's mouth falls open for a moment, then she breaks into a curious grin.

"Well that little... I wonder if he's working for the house. I imagine a very few people just got very rich betting for him when everyone else was betting against."


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 31, 2009)

*geerrrrrrrr* Caearwyn's hackles are still up


----------



## industrygothica (May 31, 2009)

Leif said:


> Uulark says, "It does look a bit worse for wear, doesn't it.  I tell you what, I'll give you 17 gold and a thunderstone, and you throw in a quiver and 20 bolts.  And if you have any need for some priestly magic, I'll throw in a lesser power spell, as well.  Will that be good for you?"
> 
> [sblock=IG, OOC]I guess you know that Scotley is out of pocket until the middle next week, don't you?  Anyway, what I'm thinking is that as soon as this business is concluded, Uulark and Rogash will high-tail it back to join the others. [/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]Are you RPing Rogash until he gets back?  I might have something in store for him as soon as I can work out the details; I haven't quite decided yet.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 31, 2009)

industrygothica said:


> [sblock=OOC]Are you RPing Rogash until he gets back?  I might have something in store for him as soon as I can work out the details; I haven't quite decided yet.[/sblock]



[sblock=IG]I have not been authorized by Scotley to do that, so I'd really rather not risk the Scotley One's ire.  He gets pretty feisty when he's pissed! [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 1, 2009)

*OOC:*



[sblock= IG and Leif] he gets fiesty enought to Kill 9th level pcs by 4 armed gargoyals[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 1, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> 
> [sblock= IG and Leif] he gets fiesty enought to Kill 9th level pcs by 4 armed gargoyals[/sblock]



[sblock=OOC for IG and DeWar]Yes, indeed!  But he wasn't even mad when he did that, so multiply that by about 1,000 and you can just imagine what he would do to me if I took over his precious Rogash without permission! [/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 1, 2009)

IG's Those Left Behind OOC Thread


----------



## jkason (Jun 1, 2009)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



Shayuri said:


> Talashia's mouth falls open for a moment, then she breaks into a curious grin.
> 
> "Well that little... I wonder if he's working for the house. I imagine a very few people just got very rich betting for him when everyone else was betting against."




Shai looks to Talashia, clearly confused. "You think that's what they didn' want folks knowing? Why that magistrate got so nervous?"


----------



## Leif (Jun 1, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]  Anyway, IG, why should I take on the headache of running Rogash when you never did follow through on your promises of donuts???? [/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 2, 2009)

(OOC - Damn guys, seriously, enough with the OOC-only posts in the IC thread. He even posted the link to the OOC thread right there.  )

"Well, this is all very illegal," Talashia says to Shai, waving a hand at the cage. "So I'm sure the magistrate was mostly worried we'd find out about it at all. But it may also be that the house cheats. That small man was a spellcaster. He used magic to boost his strength before landing that last punch. A match like that would normally have been very one-sided...and since he took great care to disguise his casting, that suggests to me that magic isn't usually allowed in the cage."

She glanced at the white plumed man out of the corner of her eye to see how he was taking this unexpected win. Had he bet for or against the little mage?


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 5, 2009)

Leif said:


> Uulark says, "It does look a bit worse for wear, doesn't it.  I tell you what, I'll give you 17 gold and a thunderstone, and you throw in a quiver and 20 bolts.  And if you have any need for some priestly magic, I'll throw in a lesser power spell, as well.  Will that be good for you?"




The old man nods with a chuckle, and begins to pack up the crossbow.  "Twas a pleasure, then.  Yer welcome back when yer ready to buy."



Shayuri said:


> "Well, this is all very illegal," Talashia says to Shai, waving a hand at the cage. "So I'm sure the magistrate was mostly worried we'd find out about it at all. But it may also be that the house cheats. That small man was a spellcaster. He used magic to boost his strength before landing that last punch. A match like that would normally have been very one-sided...and since he took great care to disguise his casting, that suggests to me that magic isn't usually allowed in the cage."
> 
> She glanced at the white plumed man out of the corner of her eye to see how he was taking this unexpected win. Had he bet for or against the little mage?




The man in white-plumed hat seems absolutely livid at the moment, as is evident by the clinched fist coming down hard on the table.  At any other time the noise from the blow would be enough to silence the noisiest of crowds, but this is no ordinary crowd.


----------



## Leif (Jun 5, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6, AC18,FF15,T13, HP30/30*



industrygothica said:


> The old man nods with a chuckle, and begins to pack up the crossbow.  "Twas a pleasure, then.  Yer welcome back when yer ready to buy."



OOC: That's it?  He refused my offer, didn't he?  Without even a word about what he would take?   Or did you mean that he was packing the crossbow up in a parcel for Uulark to carry out of the store?  

IC: Uulark is a bit shocked, but quickly recovers, "How much did you say your price was again?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 6, 2009)

industrygothica said:


> The man in white-plumed hat seems absolutely livid at the moment, as is evident by the clinched fist coming down hard on the table.  At any other time the noise from the blow would be enough to silence the noisiest of crowds, but this is no ordinary crowd.



Caerwyn is having second thoughts of entering the fight ring. Insted he is wondering if the participents are volentary or coerced.


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 7, 2009)

Leif said:


> OOC: That's it?  He refused my offer, didn't he?  Without even a word about what he would take?   Or did you mean that he was packing the crossbow up in a parcel for Uulark to carry out of the store?
> 
> IC: Uulark is a bit shocked, but quickly recovers, "How much did you say your price was again?"




"Be thirty gold, and I'll throw in a couple boxes o' bolts."

[sblock=OOC]In post 193 he was very clear about the price.  Apparently he doesn't haggle. ::shrug::[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 8, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6, AC18,FF15,T13, HP30/30*



industrygothica said:


> "Be thirty gold, and I'll throw in a couple boxes o' bolts."
> 
> [sblock=OOC]In post 193 he was very clear about the price.  Apparently he doesn't haggle. ::shrug::[/sblock]



"Done and done!" says Uulark as he scrounges up the gold and plunks it down.  "Say, Rogash, we've got to lay our hands upon some gold, and QUICKLY!  I'm just about out."

OOC:  Say, IG, just how many bolts is a "couple" of boxes?


----------



## Scotley (Jun 8, 2009)

*Rogash*

"An excellent idea, we'll get to it shortly, meantime do you have any alchemist's fire?"


----------



## Leif (Jun 8, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6, AC18,FF15,T13, HP30/30*

"I presume that you are addressing the proprietor of this establishment, Rogash?  If you were asking me, then the answer is 'No, I have none.'  Do you think we should obtain some?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 8, 2009)

industrygothica said:


> The man in white-plumed hat seems absolutely livid at the moment, as is evident by the clinched fist coming down hard on the table.  At any other time the noise from the blow would be enough to silence the noisiest of crowds, but this is no ordinary crowd.




Talashia observes this with some interest, then says, "I'm going to try to talk to the winner.At least one of you needs to stay here and keep an eye on White Plume."


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 8, 2009)

Leif said:


> "Done and done!" says Uulark as he scrounges up the gold and plunks it down.  "Say, Rogash, we've got to lay our hands upon some gold, and QUICKLY!  I'm just about out."
> 
> OOC:  Say, IG, just how many bolts is a "couple" of boxes?




We'll say 20 each, so 40 total.  You're gonna need 'em. 



Scotley said:


> "An excellent idea, we'll get to it shortly, meantime do you have any alchemist's fire?"




To make things easier, this guy will have pretty much any non-magical item from the Player's Handbook, at cost.  Just take what you need and subtract the gold.


----------



## jkason (Jun 8, 2009)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



Shayuri said:


> Talashia observes this with some interest, then says, "I'm going to try to talk to the winner.At least one of you needs to stay here and keep an eye on White Plume."




Shai nods. "I can stay. He seems real upset, though. I don't think that was how he thought the fight would go. You might want to warn that man to get out while he can..."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 8, 2009)

"4 eyes are better then two. I will stay with Shai. be careful sis."


----------



## Leif (Jun 8, 2009)

industrygothica said:


> We'll say 20 each, so 40 total.  You're gonna need 'em.



OOC:  Thanks, I think?


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 9, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> "4 eyes are better then two. I will stay with Shai. be careful sis."




Talashia nods at Caerwyn, and sets off. She skirts the crowd as much as possible as she keeps her eyes on the smaller, victorious, combatant so she can see where he goes. He was clearly no friend of the plumed man, and thus might be a good ally...or at least a source of information.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 9, 2009)

*Rogash Ungart Dwarf Rogue 4/Fighter 3*

The dwarf selects 4 alchemist's fire and refills his quiver. "You might think about a reach weapon as well, Uulark, perhaps a long spear?" 

Once the shopping is concluded, Rogash will suggest they make haste back to the Chaos Beast.


----------



## Leif (Jun 9, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6, AC18,FF15,T13, HP30/30*

"Alas, friend Rogash, I have not yet seen any profit from our most recent spate of adventures, so I fear that I do not have even enough money for a longspear."  Uulark is ready to rejoin the others any time Rogash is.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 15, 2009)

(4rth page ping...did we lose our GM?)


----------



## Leif (Jun 15, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6, AC18,FF15,T13, HP30/30*

Uulark aslo pays the man 2 gp for a couple of quivers, and then he and Rogash make haste to rejoin the group.

(Uulark now has 3 gp to his name.   Time for some 'sympathy treasure,' IG?)


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 15, 2009)

The scrawny winner hops out of the cage and makes a quick route to the door.  The two large guards, however, are making no moves to open it as Talashia makes starts in that direction.

The man in the white-plumed hat also starts in that direction.

[sblock=OOC]Are Uulark and Rogash going back underground, or to the Crimson Dagger.  I haven't specifically decided what comes next, and that decision may depend on what you both decide to do.

btw - sorry for taking so long to get back to you.  I suppose I was hoping this question would answer itself.  It didn't, obviously.  I'll try to keep up now.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 15, 2009)

Caerwyn elbows Shaimon Hu'u and gives a quick tilt of his head toward the possible upcomming conflict. he watches with simi disintrest while his hand moves verrrrry slowly toward the hilt of the first weapon he touches.


----------



## jkason (Jun 15, 2009)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



Scott DeWar said:


> Caerwyn elbows Shaimon Hu'u and gives a quick tilt of his head toward the possible upcomming conflict. he watches with simi disintrest while his hand moves verrrrry slowly toward the hilt of the first weapon he touches.




Shai tenses as Caerwyn points out the trouble--and his sister's proximity to it.

"Should we try to distract them?" Shai whispers. "Maybe you need to get 'jealous' again?"


----------



## Leif (Jun 15, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6, AC18,FF15,T13, HP30/30*

OOC:  IG, please let Scotley and myself know when Rogash and Uulark arrive.  I hope they don't miss getting to see some good bloodshed!  (But, on the other hand, they'd both rather be out wandering the street than in here actually shedding THEIR OWN blood!)


----------



## Scotley (Jun 15, 2009)

Leif said:


> OOC:  IG, please let Scotley and myself know when Rogash and Uulark arrive.  I hope they don't miss getting to see some good bloodshed!  (But, on the other hand, they'd both rather be out wandering the street than in here actually shedding THEIR OWN blood!)




OOC: I think we were going back to take on the Chaos beast in the tunnels rather than through the front door. That was the point of additional missile weapons.


----------



## Leif (Jun 15, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6, AC18,FF15,T13, HP30/30*



Scotley said:


> OOC: I think we were going back to take on the Chaos beast in the tunnels rather than through the front door. That was the point of additional missile weapons.



OOC:  Yeah, that's where we WERE going, but that was before they started this ruckus with what's-his-butt in the tavern.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 16, 2009)

jkason said:


> Shai tenses as Caerwyn points out the trouble--and his sister's proximity to it.
> 
> "Should we try to distract them?" Shai whispers. "Maybe you need to get 'jealous' again?"




Caerwyn looks to Shai, the corners of his mouth just barely noticeable twitching to a smile for the briefest of moments, "not just yet, but be ready."


----------



## Scotley (Jun 16, 2009)

Leif said:


> OOC:  Yeah, that's where we WERE going, but that was before they started this ruckus with what's-his-butt in the tavern.




OOC: We don't know about it, 'cause we weren't there...


----------



## Leif (Jun 16, 2009)

Scotley said:


> OOC: We don't know about it, 'cause we weren't there...



OOC:  uh, well, um,  uh, I mean, uh.  Nuts!


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 19, 2009)

Talashia comes up from behind the winner and says, "That was well fought, sir, my sincere congratulations!"

She then fixes her azure blue eyes on the guards.

"I hope there's no trouble. Weren't you two going to open the door for the night's champion?"


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 20, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> Talashia comes up from behind the winner and says, "That was well fought, sir, my sincere congratulations!"
> 
> She then fixes her azure blue eyes on the guards.
> 
> "I hope there's no trouble. Weren't you two going to open the door for the night's champion?"




"Not without a fair congratulations from the house," a voice says from behind Talashia.  The man in the white-plumed hat nods at the sorceress as he approaches her left side, his right hand reaching out to shake the winner's.  Still smiling, he pulls the winner toward him, and clutches his shoulder with his free hand.  

"Please, come and have a drink on the house.  Surely you wouldn't refuse me that much, having just won a large amount of my money?"  Charisma was seeping from the half-elf's pores, for that is indeed what he is, as Talashia took note, standing so close to the man.  His clothes were well tailored, and he wore an expensive smelling cologne.  He she not thought him so vile, Talashia might even find him attractive.

He quickly escorts the fight winner to the back of the establishment, all but ignoring Talashia entirely.
#​Rogash, Uulark, along with Dyspeer and Shazi, find themselves again standing at a door deep underneath the city, but this time they'll be ready for the beast on the other side.


----------



## jkason (Jun 20, 2009)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

Shai sat still, watching as the winner was ushered off. For now, he waited, uncertain, looking to the siblings for a cue as to their next move.


----------



## Leif (Jun 20, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6*

Uulark loads and readies his shiny new crossbow before he and rogash open the Door of Doom.

[sblock=Stat Block, Uulark]
Uulark Simental, Cleric 6
AC 18, FF 15, T 13
hp:  30/30
+1 spear, 1-8+1
light crossbow, 1-8
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 20, 2009)

Caerwyn shrugs and glances to his sister with a look of "what now?" He is truely out of his element here.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 20, 2009)

"Shaz, can you toss some Alchemist's fire between us and the beast? What about taking a peek on the other side of the door, can you go gaseous or something?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 20, 2009)

Talashia fumes for a moment, but then sets her jaw and follows the plumed man and the winner back through the crowded room, fully intent on tagging along with them wherever they're going.

--------
Meanwhile...
--------

Shazi slaps his head in consternation. "Do I look like I have any alchemist's fire on me? I don't even have pockets! And no, I can't turn into 'gaseous form' or something. Can you melt into a puddle of dirty water at will? It works kind of like that. My essence is Air, but my body is solid. That's the breaks, mortal."

He shrugs.

"Of course, if you give me some of YOUR alchemist's fire...that'd be a different story. Though I have my doubts that a chaos beast is sane enough to let something like a little fire stop it."


----------



## Leif (Jun 20, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6*

"Man, I am SO glad you decided to annoy join us, Shazi!  You're quite the little ray of sunshine!  And, what really amazes me is HOW MUCH HELP you've offered to us since you've been here!  I just don't know what we ever would have done without you." 

[sblock=Stat Block]
Uulark Simental, Cleric 6
AC 18, FF 15, T 13
hp: 30/30
+1 spear, 1-8+1
light crossbow, 1-8
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 20, 2009)

"Ok shai, now we move." Caerwyn rises to join the growing congradulatory party where h his sister is headed.


----------



## jkason (Jun 21, 2009)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



Scott DeWar said:


> "Ok shai, now we move." Caerwyn rises to join the growing congradulatory party where h his sister is headed.




Shai jumps to his feet, following Caerwyn closely, smiling his best 'drunk spectator' grin.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 21, 2009)

*Rogash*

Rogash fishes out a couple of flasks of Alchemist's fire and passes them to Shaz. "That's why I bought them. You're most likely right and the thing will be too blasted crazy to stop for the fire, but maybe it will light itself on fire as it passes by. Anyway, I'd be most grateful if you'd at least attempt to use the fire and any other means you have at your disposal to attack the chaos beast." He turns to the canine member of the group and tugs at his beard. "Stay away from that thing you know, um defend I guess. Yeah, defend." This last word is said really slowly in hopes the meaning will get across. "Shall we?" Rogash gets his bow ready and and opens the door then steps back and looks for a target.


----------



## Leif (Jun 21, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6*

As Rogash passes out the alchemist's fire and opens the door, Uulark unlimbers and loads his crossbow and then looks for his target.

[sblock=Stat Block - Uulark]
Uulark Simental, Cleric 6
AC 18, FF 15, T 13
hp: 30/30
+1 spear, 1-8+1
light crossbow, 1-8
[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Jun 22, 2009)

Buurt moves to flank his fellows, so that they're both off to one side, or the other, of Talashia as they move to watch up with her.


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 25, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]Haven't forgotten, just got other things going on right now.  I'll ponder on things and hopefully get an update by tonight or so.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 26, 2009)

*OOC:*


 Hey you know us. We know you won't abandon us, so take your time. Get real life dealt with first!


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 26, 2009)

As Talashia stomps off toward the man in the white-plumed hat, her friends aren't the only ones to follow.  The two thick-muscled human guarding the door quickly spot the trouble and post their tree-like bodies behind the group as Talashia closes in on her target.  Finally, he acknowledges her with a sparkling smile.  "Can I be of service to you, madame?"
#​Rogash and Uulark set themselves as the again pry open the door.  The beast is still there, laying in the open between the door and first column.

OOC: Chaos Beast is last in the initiative order, since you guys were ready for it.  Roll initiative or just go, whichever best floats your boat this time.   Make sure Shazi and Dyspeer get turns if they're going to act as well.

Anyone know how to repost an image I've already uploaded?


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 26, 2009)

"Certainly," Talashia replies without missing a beat. "I'd like a chance to speak with tonight's winner, so it would be a great service if you wouldn't spirit him away before I could do that."

As she speaks the sorceress studies the white plumed man's face...the first time she's had a chance to do so up close.


----------



## jkason (Jun 26, 2009)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



industrygothica said:


> As Talashia stomps off toward the man in the white-plumed hat, her friends aren't the only ones to follow.  The two thick-muscled human guarding the door quickly spot the trouble and post their tree-like bodies behind the group as Talashia closes in on her target.




Shai turns to see the bodyguards, then flashes a toothy grin and waves politely. _Nothing to worry about here._


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 26, 2009)

*OOC:*


these are not the droids you are looking for







Caerwyn will do as shai and give his winningmost social grin of 'wasup, esse?'


----------



## Friadoc (Jun 27, 2009)

While aware of the approaching guards, Buurt seems to relax more, his confidence bleeding into his gait, a casual steel flowing into him as he walks. If a half-orc could be equated to being similar to a great cat, it would most likely have the same feel and look to it. Even though Buurt isn't being offensive, it is clear that he will be, if needed.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 27, 2009)

OOC: Initiative (1d20+3=17) 

The dwarf lets fly (1d20+9=14, 1d20+9=20, 1d20+3=12) with three arrows, but only one finds the target for a hit (1d8+4=5).


----------



## Leif (Jun 27, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6*

Uulark's initiative: 7 U's init. (1d20+3=7)

Uulark levels his shiny, new crossbow and lets a bolt fly into the mass of the chaos beast for a mere 2hp of damage. U's first attack with crossbow (1d20+8=17, 1d8=2)

He remains near the open door, ready to flee for his life if the creature gets to close.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 29, 2009)

Shazi hovered up over the heads of Uulark and the others, and pitched one of the jars of alchemist's fire at the chaos beast!

"There! That enough  help for you?!"

Init: 14
To hit: 11 (ranged touch)
Damage: 2 (repeats next turn)
Roll Lookup


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 3, 2009)

As the projectiles bombard the chaos beast, the vile thing lunges forward and lashes out to slap the dwarf.  The immediate damage is minimal, but Rogash's adrenaline surges as he remembers what happened to Friadoc at the slightest touch from one of these creatures.
[sblock=Rogash]Chaos beast his AC 25 for 5 damage.  I'll let you do the honors of rolling your own fortitude save. DC 15, please.[/sblock]
#​"Certainly," Talashia replies without missing a beat. "I'd like a chance to speak with tonight's winner, so it would be a great service if you wouldn't spirit him away before I could do that."

"Well then," white-plume smiles.  "By all means, speak your mind."  He gestures to the fidgety winner as if to say "he's all yours," but shows no intent to leave your to yourselves.  It appears that whatever you've got to say, you won't be doing it in private.


----------



## Leif (Jul 4, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6*

Uulark backs away from the chaos beast even further as he reloads and fires again (taking -2 for firing into melee, isn't that correct?)

Uulark's second shot at the chaos beast. (1d20+6=22, 1d8=6)  [Even with a -4 penalty, U still scored a 20!]

Ironically, having to be more careful because of the creature's proximity to Rogash seemed to _help_ Uulark!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 4, 2009)

*OOC:*


 Actually i think is is -4


----------



## Leif (Jul 4, 2009)

OOC:  Ok, then, I guess Big U got a 20!


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 5, 2009)

"Why thank you." Talashia smiles a flirty smile at the winner and offers him her hand.

"I'm ashamed to say I lost some money on you," she says coyly. "But I got something worth far more. A pleasant surprise. It's so rare to see someone buck the odds and pull victory from the jaws of defeat. In fact, I'd like to invite you to my table if you have a moment. I would very much like to know more about you. I suspect we have a great deal in common, you and I."


----------



## Scotley (Jul 10, 2009)

*Rogash*

OOC: Fort Save (1d20+6=12)

Charisma Check (1d20=19)

The dwarf contorts in agony as his form begins to loose cohesion. After a moment he literally pulls himself together, but he knows that it will be short lived. "Stay back, it may have killed me, but I'm taking this beast to hell with me!"


----------



## Leif (Jul 11, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6*

"Nay, friend, I fear we shall both fall this day.  'T'is what we get for venturing into this awful place without the support of our comrades.  Oh, well, we gave it hell while we were able!"


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 11, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> "Why thank you." Talashia smiles a flirty smile at the winner and offers him her hand.
> 
> "I'm ashamed to say I lost some money on you," she says coyly. "But I got something worth far more. A pleasant surprise. It's so rare to see someone buck the odds and pull victory from the jaws of defeat. In fact, I'd like to invite you to my table if you have a moment. I would very much like to know more about you. I suspect we have a great deal in common, you and I."




The fighter starts to speak, but is interrupted by the white-plumed man.  "Unfortunately he doesn't have a moment, as we've some personal business to take care of.  Now if you'll excuse us, please."  He escorts the winner away and nods to the thugs behind you, who quickly step in front of you, blocking your path to move any farther.
#​You guys are up in initiative, if you want to continue the fight.  Rogash has 1 minute before he needs to make another save.


----------



## Leif (Jul 11, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6*

Uulark takes another shot at the beast.

1d20+6=15, 1d8=3
(probably a miss, but it's the best U can do this round. *sigh*)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 11, 2009)

industrygothica said:


> #​"Certainly," Talashia replies without missing a beat. "I'd like a chance to speak with tonight's winner, so it would be a great service if you wouldn't spirit him away before I could do that."
> 
> "Well then," white-plume smiles.  "By all means, speak your mind."  He gestures to the fidgety winner as if to say "he's all yours," but shows no intent to leave your to yourselves.  It appears that whatever you've got to say, you won't be doing it in private.






Shayuri said:


> "Why thank you." Talashia smiles a flirty smile at the winner and offers him her hand.
> 
> "I'm ashamed to say I lost some money on you," she says coyly. "But I got something worth far more. A pleasant surprise. It's so rare to see someone buck the odds and pull victory from the jaws of defeat. In fact, I'd like to invite you to my table if you have a moment. I would very much like to know more about you. I suspect we have a great deal in common, you and I."






industrygothica said:


> The fighter starts to speak, but is interrupted by the white-plumed man.  "Unfortunately he doesn't have a moment, as we've some personal business to take care of.  Now if you'll excuse us, please."  He escorts the winner away and nods to the thugs behind you, who quickly step in front of you, blocking your path to move any farther.
> #​




Caerwyn Is inwardly smiling as he sees a chance to act. He looks to his sister to try and discern what her plan might be at this time.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 12, 2009)

*Rogash*

OOC: Double Post


----------



## Scotley (Jul 12, 2009)

*Rogash*

Taking a step back, the dwarf unleashes another volley of arrows (1d20+9=15, 1d20+9=25, 1d20+3=7) at the chaos beast, but again only one finds the mark (1d8+4=6).


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 14, 2009)

Talashia stands still for a moment, smoldering and watching her prize get spirited away. Then she flicks her ice blue eyes to the two guards blocking her. 

"Who was that man?" she asks, deliberately leaving it vague as to which of the two men she was referring to.


----------



## Friadoc (Jul 14, 2009)

"Depends, are you referring to the foppish @sshole or the guy from the cage fight?" Buurt asks with a cool smirk.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 14, 2009)

Caerwyn nudges Buurt with his elbow and says, "I think she was asking the guards"


----------



## jkason (Jul 14, 2009)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

Shai bites his lip, eyeing both the guards and Talashia, not sure which he's more nervous of.


----------



## Friadoc (Jul 14, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> Caerwyn nudges Buurt with his elbow and says, "I think she was asking the guards"




"Oh, really," says Buurt in mock-surprise. "Well, I'll stand by what I said."


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 17, 2009)

The state of Uulark's nerves is obvious as his shot misses its mark, but the beast looses an unearthly wail as one of the dwarf's arrows hits home.  It sits there and twitches for a moment, then advances into the chamber.
#​The guards leer at Buurt menacingly after his comment, but offer nothing in return... except a clear path to the exit door.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 17, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> Talashia stands still for a moment, smoldering and watching her prize get spirited away. Then she flicks her ice blue eyes to the two guards blocking her.
> 
> "Who was that man?" she asks, deliberately leaving it vague as to which of the two men she was referring to.






Friadoc said:


> "Depends, are you referring to the foppish @sshole or the guy from the cage fight?" Buurt asks with a cool smirk.






Scott DeWar said:


> Caerwyn nudges Buurt with his elbow and says, "I think she was asking the guards"






Friadoc said:


> "Oh, really," says Buurt in mock-surprise. "Well, I'll stand by what I said."






industrygothica said:


> #​The guards leer at Buurt menacingly after his comment, but offer nothing in return... except a clear path to the exit door.




"Well, I think that was the right question, It is that I thought she wanted the guards to answer, not any of us." athen turning to the guards he asks,"So, who is the fop and who was the cage fight winner?"


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 18, 2009)

"Yer time here's up," one of the guards says with a raspy voice.  "Best ye be leavin' now; yer insults won't be had here."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 18, 2009)

Once again, Talashia seems to struggle with an internal dilemma. She settles it with an apologetic expression.

"I'm very sorry for the conduct of my companions," she says warmly. "They've had a bit much to drink. If you let us stay, we'll go sit back down this very moment, and won't make any more trouble."


----------



## Scotley (Jul 18, 2009)

*Rogash*

The dwarf back-peddles and keeps firing his bow (1d20+9=20, 1d20+9=11, 1d20+3=23) as fast has is stubby fingers will allow. Two of the arrows (1d8+3=8, 1d8+3=8) sink into the shifting mass of flesh. He shouts to his companions, his voice strangely high pitched with excitement bordering on madness. "Stay way back Uulark, Shaz, use the fire, use the fire!" 

OOC: crit check (1d20+3=11)


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 21, 2009)

Shazi flinches in midair, seemingly momentarily entranced by the horrible gruesomeness of the chaos beast. He gingerly lobs another jar of alchemist's fire at it!

Attack: 10 ranged touch (grenade-like if a miss)
Damage: 5 (1d6 repeats on next turn)
Roll Lookup

Oh yeah, and the fire from last turn burns out this turn, doing 3 damage.
Roll Lookup


----------



## Leif (Jul 21, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6*

Uulark loads another quarrel in his crossbow and releases the string.
Uulark's next shot at the chaos beastie (1d20+6=9, 1d8=6)

Uulark is evidently quite shaken by the very presence of the chaos beast, because it seems to be all he can do to keep his crossbow pointed vaguely in its direction.  Actually hitting it with a crossbow bolt would seem to be out of the question at the moment.


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 23, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> Once again, Talashia seems to struggle with an internal dilemma. She settles it with an apologetic expression.
> 
> "I'm very sorry for the conduct of my companions," she says warmly. "They've had a bit much to drink. If you let us stay, we'll go sit back down this very moment, and won't make any more trouble."




"Fine," the man says.  "But ye've been warned."
#​The group scatter like a hoard of rats as the chaos beast inches forward.  Dyspeers howls fill the stone-walled chamber, and Uulark's girly whine nearly matches it.  Still, they fire on, and soon the burning beast is filled with projectiles and finally stops moving.

[sblock=OOC]I've taken the liberty of moving things along here, else we'll be at that battle all day (figuratively, obviously).[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jul 23, 2009)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

Shai nods sheepishly as the guards give them leave to stay, and tries to find a table for them all. When they're seated, he bites his lip and says, "You think that man's gonna come back out? I mean, breathing and all?"


----------



## Leif (Jul 23, 2009)

[sblock=IG]







industrygothica said:


> The group scatter like a hoard of rats as the chaos beast inches forward.  Dyspeers howls fill the stone-walled chamber, and Uulark's girly whine nearly matches it.  Still, they fire on, and soon the burning beast is filled with projectiles and finally stops moving.



Girly whine, eh?? Grrrrr, insulted by a DM.  I guess I'd best just take it and hush, huh?[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 23, 2009)

Talashia sighs and shrugs. "We can only hope," she admits. "I thought about making a scene, but if we get thrown out then the others could be in a bad situation if and when they make their way over here."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 24, 2009)

"We could just leave peacefully and try and find wher the other two have gone to, and up to." *shrug*

"I personally think white plume is  hiding a beastie down stairs and is throwing the man to the beastie." he says this quietly, of course.


----------



## Leif (Jul 24, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6*

Uulark keeps his nikes laced-up and ready to run, and gives Rogash a sidelong glance as if he's just waiting for the Dwarf to melt into a puddle of chaos beastie.

"You sure you're feeling okay, man?  You look a bit ... uhhh .... pale."


----------



## jkason (Jul 29, 2009)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

"Nobody'd keep a chaos beastie, would they?" Shai says, unnerved. Then he shakes off the image. 

"Talashia, can you tell how the others are doing through your link with your ... friend?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 30, 2009)

"only another beast would do that Shai. only another beast."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 31, 2009)

"Not in detail," Talashia replied grouchily. "I can sense his emotions. I think they hit some trouble, but he seems fairly relaxed now...if irritated. So I think they got through it. But I don't know where they are compared to here."

She frowned at the door that the plumed man had vanished behind. "I wish I could become invisible, or change shapes..."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 31, 2009)

"uh, yeah. Like that is possible. invisible or change shapes. right"

Caerwyn smiles at what he percievs to be a joke by his sister.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 1, 2009)

*Rogash*



Leif said:


> Uulark keeps his nikes laced-up and ready to run, and gives Rogash a sidelong glance as if he's just waiting for the Dwarf to melt into a puddle of chaos beastie.
> 
> "You sure you're feeling okay, man?  You look a bit ... uhhh .... pale."




"I've felt better. Unless you've got some magic ready I suggest you shoot me in the eye now before I become one of those things."


----------



## Leif (Aug 1, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6*



Scotley said:


> "I've felt better. Unless you've got some magic ready I suggest you shoot me in the eye now before I become one of those things."



"Now you know that I can't do that!  Hey, maybe it'll be ok this time.  Let's sit here and sing "Kum Ba Ya" for awhile and maybe you'll feel better." 

OOC:  Seriously, Uulark can't bring himself to either harm his friend or leave him down here to an uncertain fate.  So looks like they're both going down.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 1, 2009)

I believe it has been discussed that you have a scroll of restoration in previous posts.


----------



## Leif (Aug 1, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6*

OOC:  Son of a gun!  You're right!  Thanks.

"Rogash, I just remembered that I have a scroll containing a spell that can _Restore_ you to your health from this creature's touch!  Let us quickly withdraw, seal it in this room, and I will make you whole again.  I'll leave first and let you follow, since you've already been subjected to the change."


----------



## Scotley (Aug 3, 2009)

*Rogash*

OOC: I took IG's post to mean that the Chaos Beast was slain, so work that magic, no time to lose!


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 3, 2009)

(OOC - I'm confused. Why does everyone think Rogash is turning into a Chaos Beast? I didn't see anything in IG's post to suggest that.)


----------



## jkason (Aug 3, 2009)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



Shayuri said:


> "Not in detail," Talashia replied grouchily. "I can sense his emotions. I think they hit some trouble, but he seems fairly relaxed now...if irritated. So I think they got through it. But I don't know where they are compared to here."
> 
> She frowned at the door that the plumed man had vanished behind. "I wish I could become invisible, or change shapes..."




"I ... I can change my shape," the hairy man says sheepishly. "Last night, I had a dream walk, and ... it's hard to explain, but if it's an animal 'round my size, I can call it up, take its form. Though I'm not sure that gets us in a room."


----------



## Leif (Aug 4, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6*



Scotley said:


> OOC: I took IG's post to mean that the Chaos Beast was slain, so work that magic, no time to lose!



"Yes!  Right away!"  Uualrk will then take out his scroll of _Restoration_ and proceed to do just that.(OOC:  Somehow, when I first read IG's previous post, I totally missed the beast's demise!  Ooops!)


{Shayuri - IG may not have said anything yet, but Rogash was struck by the chaos beast, and failed his saving throw.  That much I know.}


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 5, 2009)

jkason said:


> "I ... I can change my shape," the hairy man says sheepishly. "Last night, I had a dream walk, and ... it's hard to explain, but if it's an animal 'round my size, I can call it up, take its form. Though I'm not sure that gets us in a room."




Talashia eyes Shai at that confession, not entirely pleased that he'd mastered something she couldn't. 

"It's very possible," she says to Caerwyn. "Invisibility is even within my power, if I had the right spell."

"As for changing into animals...probably not useful at this exact moment, but it's good to know you can. It could be very handy indeed."


----------



## jkason (Aug 5, 2009)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



Shayuri said:


> Talashia eyes Shai at that confession, not entirely pleased that he'd mastered something she couldn't.
> 
> "It's very possible," she says to Caerwyn. "Invisibility is even within my power, if I had the right spell."
> 
> "As for changing into animals...probably not useful at this exact moment, but it's good to know you can. It could be very handy indeed."




Shai's nervousness falls away as Talashia seems unfazed by his announcement. At the mention of coming in handy, he nods, smiling. "Right! Handy ... what I was thinking, o' course," he says.

Then he quirks up his mouth and looks to where the plumed hat man and the fight's winner wandered off to. 

"So, how long you figure we can wait 'fore we have to figure he ain't coming back?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 5, 2009)

A very confused looks comes to Caerwyn's face as he contemplates how to respond to his sister's ability.

"I would like to say I wish to see that, but i would not see it, you see? or don't see?"

this level of thinking is actully starting to cause him pain, obvioulsy.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 11, 2009)

"Maybe you will, someday," Talashia replies to Caerwyn, doing nothing to aid his confusion, self-induced as it is. She nods at Shai and answers, "I think we need to stay here untli Shazi can warn me of serious trouble...or they get under us and can't get in, which to Shazi would be serious trouble."

She glances at the barbarian.

"Why? Do you want to join them now?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 11, 2009)

Caerwyn mumbles to him self, "des she mean see or not see or see that i don't or see to see to not see?..."


----------



## Scotley (Aug 11, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> (OOC - I'm confused. Why does everyone think Rogash is turning into a Chaos Beast? I didn't see anything in IG's post to suggest that.)




OOC: You have to go all the way back to the beginning of the fight where he failed the fort save at the first hit. He made the charisma check, so he had a full minute to slay the beastie and get a restoration before more rolls were needed. IG didn't give us an exact time for the duration of the fight, but he can't have more than a round or two left. Odds are against him making another such check.


----------



## jkason (Aug 11, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> She glances at the barbarian.
> 
> "Why? Do you want to join them now?"




Shai shakes his head. "Nah. If your critter isn't tellin' you they need us, I can stay out of the sewer for a good long time and never miss it," he says. 

"I'm just worried about that man, I guess? And if they _are_ getting rid of him in there, I'm wonderin' if there's a second exit to that room and we're sitting here while White Plume scurries off again."

((OOC: Are the fights continuing with new contenders, or did that last fight end the 'festivities' for now?))


----------



## Leif (Aug 11, 2009)

Scotley said:


> OOC: You have to go all the way back to the beginning of the fight where he failed the fort save at the first hit. He made the charisma check, so he had a full minute to slay the beastie and get a restoration before more rolls were needed. IG didn't give us an exact time for the duration of the fight, but he can't have more than a round or two left. Odds are against him making another such check.



OOC:  See post 295 -- Rogash is gonna be ok now!


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 12, 2009)

Talashia shrugs. "It's possible, but unless we want to start a war down here in the middle of a crowd of people, we won't be able to find out."

She sighs. "Believe me, I'm not feeling particularly patient either, but we have to remember the bigger picture. I'm sure the mayor would like nothing more than an excuse to put us all in stocks, or execute us."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 12, 2009)

you mean like what they did in the square earlier?" asks caerwyn nervoulsy


----------



## jkason (Aug 12, 2009)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



Scott DeWar said:


> you mean like what they did in the square earlier?" asks caerwyn nervoulsy




Shai shudders at the memory. "I think I can wait a mite longer," he says quietly.


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 14, 2009)

Two more combatants enter the fighting cage, both muscled humans that look to be fairly experienced at this sort of thing.  There is no sign of White-Plume or his guest, as the back door remains closed and guarded.

With a stutter and trembling fingers Uulark completes his spell. Miraculously, Ragash begins to look himself again. Shazi looks a bit put out, and Dyspeer is busy otherwise occupying himself... because he can.


OOC: I'm back!


----------



## Scotley (Aug 15, 2009)

"Thank you my friend, that was...unpleasant." With a shudder, Rogash strives to pull himself together mentally now that his body is back to normal. "Dyspeer, give it a rest, your master is likely in need of us. Let's get moving and see if this route will in fact get us into the bar." He sets off giving the remains of the Chaos Beast a wide berth. 

OOC: Welcome back!


----------



## Leif (Aug 15, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6*

"I agree, Dyspeer, give it a rest.  We're not impressed.  And don't come _near_ me with that tongue now!  I know where it's been.  Let's get back with the others before another one of those things comes along.  And I need more scrolls now. *sigh*"


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 15, 2009)

Which direction are you going?  Back the way you came, or forward through the doors?


----------



## Scotley (Aug 15, 2009)

OOC: Forward!


----------



## Leif (Aug 15, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6*

"Hold on there, Rogash!  What in Hades are you doing?  Didn't our brush with death, and your near-transformation into a chaos beast tell you that we need to get the rest of our team with us before we go any further here?  Or at least get another scroll of _Restoration_!"


----------



## Friadoc (Aug 15, 2009)

"It'd be hard for him to do, if we removed him first," suggests Buurt to Talashia. "And if he's as attached to this as he seems to be, might be best for all if we did just that and then worked our way down the pyramid from there."


----------



## Scotley (Aug 16, 2009)

Leif said:


> "Hold on there, Rogash!  What in Hades are you doing?  Didn't our brush with death, and your near-transformation into a chaos beast tell you that we need to get the rest of our team with us before we go any further here?  Or at least get another scroll of _Restoration_!"




"I hope we'll be able to find a secret way into the bar where they are no doubt in grave danger. If I sense we are getting too far off course we'll head back. Of course if we see another one of the cursed Chaos Beasts, I'm gonna be leaving in one heck of a hurry."


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 16, 2009)

Rogash and Uulark:

Through the door is a small chamber with two stone pillars reaching up to the ceiling.  Directly opposite you is another closed door, identical to the one you just came through.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 16, 2009)

*Rogash*

The dwarf moves quickly to the door and checks for traps and locks.


----------



## Leif (Aug 16, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6*

"*Sigghhhhh*, very well, brave Dwarf!  Let's hope you know what you're doing," says Uulark as he follows along.


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 16, 2009)

Scotley said:


> The dwarf moves quickly to the door and checks for traps and locks.




Rogash doesn't notice any traps, but the door is most definitely secured from the other side.  Seems someone had that chaos beast locked away nice and tight--at least until you came along.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 16, 2009)

*Rogash*

Reaching for his lock picks, Rogash looks more closely considering the problem. _Can I open this from here or is it a job for the axe?_


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 16, 2009)

Scotley said:


> Reaching for his lock picks, Rogash looks more closely considering the problem. _Can I open this from here or is it a job for the axe?_




Probably the axe.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 16, 2009)

*Rogash*

The dwarf takes up his axe and them pauses and strokes his braided beard considering. Finally he takes off his helmet and puts his head to the door listening intently.


----------



## Leif (Aug 16, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6*



Scotley said:


> Reaching for his lock picks, Rogash looks more closely considering the problem. _Can I open this from here or is it a job for the axe?_



"Why in blazes are you asking ME??"


----------



## Scotley (Aug 17, 2009)

OOC: Note the italics and lack of quotation marks. Rogash was just considering, but to keep things simple. 

"Just thinking out loud, now be quiet a moment, I want to see if my axe work is likely to draw attention."


----------



## Leif (Aug 18, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6*

OOC:  Sorry, Scotty!  Good save, btw.

IC:  Uulark remains as quiet as a little church mouse.  A silently cursing church mouse.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 18, 2009)

Friadoc said:


> "It'd be hard for him to do, if we removed him first," suggests Buurt to Talashia. "And if he's as attached to this as he seems to be, might be best for all if we did just that and then worked our way down the pyramid from there."




"We can't just go around slaughtering people we don't like," Talashia reminds Buurt with a roll of her eyes. "If only it were that simple. If we don't move carefully, we'll wind up looking like murdering thugs, and that would -really- complicate things." 

She reaches over to pat his hand.

"We'll get to that. We just have to find the opportune moment."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 18, 2009)

Shazi flaps up over the door and waits there...though sorely tempted to mess with the dwarf by talking every time he tries to listen, the mephit contains himself. The sooner they were through this gauntlet, the sooner he could kick back his heels in Talashia's Haversack and think of better days.


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 18, 2009)

[sblock=Rogash]Since the dungeon is made mostly of stone, I'm taking that into consideration here since you're a dwarf.

The way the air moves under the door suggests the the chamber beyond is large and open.  It is quiet--almost too quiet, as if something is intentionally trying not to make any noise.
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 18, 2009)

industrygothica said:


> Two more combatants enter the fighting cage, both muscled humans that look to be fairly experienced at this sort of thing.  There is no sign of White-Plume or his guest, as the back door remains closed and guarded.
> 
> With a stutter and trembling fingers Uulark completes his spell. Miraculously, Ragash begins to look himself again. Shazi looks a bit put out, and Dyspeer is busy otherwise occupying himself... because he can.
> 
> ...












*OOC:*


 first, welcome back. second i would like to say that i am not even thinking of what that dog , er wolf, is doing. that was just wrong to try and put that mental picture in my already warped mind!











Shayuri said:


> "We can't just go around slaughtering people we don't like," Talashia reminds Buurt with a roll of her eyes. "If only it were that simple. If we don't move carefully, we'll wind up looking like murdering thugs, and that would -really- complicate things."
> 
> She reaches over to pat his hand.
> 
> "We'll get to that. We just have to find the opportune moment."




It seems Caerwyn's attent span has drifted away as the two new combatants are in the cage. He walks over to the bar and addresses the bartender, " where do I place bets for the fights?"


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 18, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> first, welcome back. second i would like to say that i am not even thinking of what that dog , er wolf, is doing. that was just wrong to try and put that mental picture in my already warped mind!
> ...




The bartender points in the direction of the cage.  You notice the well-endowed serving wench fighting off straying hands as she delivers her wares, but figure it's probably the pudgy man in the bowler hat collecting coins that he's pointing to.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 18, 2009)

Caerwyn nods and heads over to the man in the bowler.

"Hey, sir, what are the odds for the fight?" He asks


----------



## Scotley (Aug 19, 2009)

*Rogash*

"Something smells here besides just the sewers," Rogash whispers to his companions. "I sense that the space beyond the door is large, but it is almost too quiet. Like somebody's waiting for us." He shurgs. "Might as well save some wear and tear on our weapons if we can." With a gantleted hand he pounds on the door authoritatively. He stands with axe and shield ready in case someone chooses to open the door from the other side.


----------



## Friadoc (Aug 19, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> "We can't just go around slaughtering people we don't like," Talashia reminds Buurt with a roll of her eyes. "If only it were that simple. If we don't move carefully, we'll wind up looking like murdering thugs, and that would -really- complicate things."
> 
> She reaches over to pat his hand.
> 
> "We'll get to that. We just have to find the opportune moment."




"If we look like murdering thugs, we'd have done it wrong, toots," says Buurt after a slight tightening of his features precedes a frown. "And if you were half as smart as you like to act, you'd have seen that I was suggesting an if/than scenario and not a knuckle dragging 'Orc wanna kill things' one."

Buurt drops his tone and diction to that of the stereotypical half-orc, before adding with a slight smirk, "You really don't get how much of a condescending hag you come across as, do you? I'd suggest learning to talk to people, instead of at, it'll do you better in life."

With that, Buurt goes back to his position on the periphery, keeping watch over the group and keeping his thoughts to himself.


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 19, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> Caerwyn nods and heads over to the man in the bowler.
> 
> "Hey, sir, what are the odds for the fight?" He asks




The man looks at Caerwyn and smiles.  "Well, odds are that one of 'em's gonna lose.  Might be that one of 'em will win, too... but not always."



Scotley said:


> "Something smells here besides just the sewers," Rogash whispers to his companions. "I sense that the space beyond the door is large, but it is almost too quiet. Like somebody's waiting for us." He shurgs. "Might as well save some wear and tear on our weapons if we can." With a gantleted hand he pounds on the door authoritatively. He stands with axe and shield ready in case someone chooses to open the door from the other side.




There is no answer, but if there was a chance that the room could have grown more quiet, it would have.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 19, 2009)

Talashia gapes at Buurt with openmouthed shock, and for a moment she actually looks hurt. Then, as usual, her face clouds over with building anger. She glares at Buurt for a minute or two, then gets up and walks stiffly over to lean against the wall beside him.

After another moment she said, "Condescending hag," slowly, sounding each syllable out, as if they were bits of food in her mouth to be tasted then swallowed.


----------



## Friadoc (Aug 19, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> Talashia gapes at Buurt with openmouthed shock, and for a moment she actually looks hurt. Then, as usual, her face clouds over with building anger. She glares at Buurt for a minute or two, then gets up and walks stiffly over to lean against the wall beside him.
> 
> After another moment she said, "Condescending hag," slowly, sounding each syllable out, as if they were bits of food in her mouth to be tasted then swallowed.




"Hurts, don't it," asks Buurt in a relaxed tone. "As my Ma use to say, 'Comeliness is but a stain on the surface if its grace is not as deep as the marrow.'" 

"Course, Da just said, 'Beauty is skin deep, but ugliness is to the bone.'" Buurt adds. "I ain't stupid, nor am I thug, and I'll treat you with the respect that you treat me and not an ounce more or less. I wasn't mustered out of Wolfhart's Scouts for hotheaded incompetence, that better describes the lordling who forced me into a duel over a lass who preferred the half-orc to the blue blood."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 19, 2009)

Talashia is quiet for a moment, then says, "You know, I'm so angry with you right now, I could spit fire. If this setting was anything less public, I'd probably be yelling at you right now. I don't know where, or how, you got it into your head that I was being less than respectful, or condescending to you so I'll just clear that up right now. I've never once considered you a 'big dumb orc' because you've never acted like one. And I've never once accused you of it, or meant to imply in my speech anything of the sort."

She finally looks up at Buurt. "But since you saw fit to give me some advice, here's some for you in return. The best way to make sure you have no friends is to take attempts to be friendly, and spit them back in their faces." She then turned her back to Buurt and returned to the table she'd left from.


----------



## Friadoc (Aug 19, 2009)

Left to his own thoughts, Buurt thinks for a moment, as his eyes scan the room, before he says to himself, "Hmmm, she might be right on that one."

"But, I'd sooner kiss Vecna's taint than tell her that right now," finishes the half-orc scout. He thinks to himself, oO Maybe later, after she gets her yell on and feel better about things Oo


----------



## jkason (Aug 19, 2009)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

As Buurt and Talashia begin their verbal sparring, Shai sits very still and quiet. He's too large and broad-shouldered to be especially inconspicuous, but his slouch makes it clear he'd like to be. 

He watches from a distance as Talashia and Buurt exchange words covered by the crowd's noise, quickly averting his eyes when he realizes he might be staring. He catches sight of Caerwyn haggling with someone in a bowler, and decides he'd only get in the way of something like that.

Just as he's trying to figure out if he should simply leave and try to track down Dyspeer, Talashia returns to the table. The large woodsman looks back to Buurt a moment, glances to the fuming Talashia. He opens his mouth to say something, then thinks better of it, bites his lip, and sits quietly.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 20, 2009)

*Rogash*

"Well, looks like I have to do it the hard way. Lend a hand if you can." With that Rogash draws his axe back and launches a powerful blow at the door.


----------



## Leif (Aug 20, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6*

"Spears aren't really suited to demolishing doors, sadly.  I think I can best lend a hand by staying well out of your line of destruction!"  Uulark withdraws a safe distance (25 feet) to be well out of the shower of splinters and debris.


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 21, 2009)

Rogash hacks at the door and turns it to kindling in a few moments.  There is yet another of the foul beasts in the far corner of the large room, some 40 feet away.  Perhaps even more disturbing are the many niches and alcoves carved into the towering walls, and the makeshift planks and platforms that connect them.

From within the darkened recesses, hundreds of sets of eyes glow in your torchlight, along with more than a few spear tips.
#​
The fight in the cage seems to be an equal one, but your attention (except for Caerwyn, who is busy doing his gambling) is stolen when the wiry mage emerges from the back room, and b-lines for the exit door without a backward glance.


----------



## Leif (Aug 21, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6*

"EEK!" says Uulark and he isntantly turns on his heel and vies for a new land speed world's record.

[OOC:  Sorry Scotley, I ain't a-playin' this stuff.  You can join me in running away or stay here and fight by your lonesome, but I am outta here.]


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 21, 2009)

Leif said:


> "EEK!" says Uulark and he isntantly turns on his heel and vies for a new land speed world's record.
> 
> [OOC:  Sorry Scotley, I ain't a-playin' this stuff.  You can join me in running away or stay here and fight by your lonesome, but I am outta here.]




[sblock=OOC]Oh, you've given me a wonderful idea!  Thank you so very much; this should get things moving along nicely... [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 22, 2009)

[sblock=not secret but for leif]
rule one: *NEVER give the dm ideas*[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 23, 2009)

*Rogash*

"Shaz, toss another alchemist's fire in the doorway and make for the surface." Rogash also shows his heels to the amassed foes.


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 23, 2009)

Waiting for those in the Crimson Dagger to respond before I go further.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 23, 2009)

Talashia's eyes widen and she pats Shai's arm. 

"That's our cue. Quickly!"

The sorceress gets to her feet and hurries after the fleeing cage mage, not bothering to call out to him right away. She figures there's little chance of him stopping while he's still inside the Dagger.

Meanwhile...

Shazi blanches. "Shaz? SHAZ?! And when did YOU get to start ordering me arou..."

He pauses, then, at a sound, ducks down to look through the doorway.

"AGH!"

He dumps all his remaining alchemist's fire onto the floor in the doorway and streaks away from the door after Rogash and Uulark even as a thick mist radiates from his skin and envelops him!

(Drops whatever he had left as a free action, invoke Blur as a standard, and fly 60' as a move!)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 23, 2009)

> The fight in the cage seems to be an equal one, but your attention (except for Caerwyn, who is busy doing his gambling) is stolen when the wiry mage emerges from the back room, and b-lines for the exit door without a backward glance.




Caerwyn makes a show of trying to find his coin and acts like it is his last one for his life. he takes the coin and tosses it after a oment of though and assigns on as heads and the other as tales. flipping the coin it lands as tales

1d2=2

(I will let you decide as to which one is one and which is the other. the coin has chosen the 'other')


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 24, 2009)

Here's hoping one of the others things to snatch Caerwyn by the hair on their way out!


And for Ragash and Uulark:


----------



## Leif (Aug 24, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6*

OOC:  After a minute of so of running, Uulark will slow enough to look back and see what's gaining on him (besides Rogash and Shazi).  If something is, then he will keep running.  If not, then he will slow to a brisk walk and start thinking about what their story is going to be to their friends.  (I'm assuming (?) that Uulark was able to accurately re-trace the path they took coming in?)


----------



## Friadoc (Aug 24, 2009)

After waiting a two count, Buurt leaves his position so as to follow Talashia on her way toward the arcane combatant. The scout's path takes him by Caerwyn, whom gets a hearty clap on the shoulder and then a nudge toward Talashia and the man in her direct path.

Once that's done, Buurt follows the young woman, but hangs back again as if performing rearguard.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 24, 2009)

"huh?" says the barbarian paladin in a most exquisite way.
(picture a blank stare on a blond)

"Oh. OH!" he snatches his gold and says appologeticly, "Sorry, can't let you have my last gold piece today. " then rolling his eyes he continues, " mom and dad arn't letting me play today." he then hurries to catch up with the other two.


----------



## jkason (Aug 24, 2009)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

Shai starts as the sorcerer touches him, though he quickly recovers himself to follow on her heels.


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 27, 2009)

The thundering crash echoed through the cavernous room, breaking the reverie of those starving within.  The creatures were weak, they knew; what power might it have gained trapped in that small corridor?  And the one below--will it too gain strength enough to shake them from the walls?  Gorznit lowered his head in defeat, confident the end was near, that he had lead his tribe to their doom.

The crash came again--stronger this time, with more resolve.  Again and again, each might wave of sound threatened to shake the tribe from the safety of their perches and down into the clutches of that horrid creature below.

And then the light came, and Gorznit raised his head.  _The beast!  It's gone!_ he thought, for he didn't have the strength to say it aloud.  None of them did.  But they all saw it, the charred remains of the second one, and the strangers that had broken through the barred door.

Would they destroy the one below as well, he hoped.  And that hope was quickly denied as the intruders screamed and ran like cowards... like Gorznit.  But not before throwing fire on the only way out.

But Gorznit was kobold, and he knew that fire.  He'd used it in many of his traps, and knew that it would burn out quickly enough.  The creature below fled to the back wall, away from the fire and just underneath him.  Gorznit knew what he had to do, and knew that he would die a hero this day.

He summoned the strength to speak, and put his draconic tongue to work.  "It is time," he shouted.  His voice was hoarse, painful.  "Abandon your perches on my word!  Run past the fire and keep running, never look back!

He took his spear and pointed it down, positioned himself over the slithering abomination.  "Run!  Now!" he screamed, and then he jumped.

The thing shrieked as Gorznit's spear tip impaled it clean through to the floor.  Its many tentacles writhing and shifting, eyes and teeth disappearing and then reappearing, Gorznit held it there with a strength he never knew he had.  The thing slapped at him again and again, but still Gorznit held strong as more than a hundred of his tribe leaped from the walls and ran from their prison.

And as the last of his kinsmen fled, Gorznit, too, ran.
#​The mage doesn't look back as he exits the Crimson Dagger, and doesn't notice those following him.  He begins walking down the center of the dusty road, but screams in the distance stop him dead in his tracks.  He turns in that direction.  Moments later a dwarf and a wiry human emerge from a darkened corner, chased by a wolf.

"Easy enough," he says to no one in particular, and begins casting.


----------



## Leif (Aug 27, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6*

OOC:  Scotley, I've got a baaaaad feeling about this....


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 27, 2009)

In a moment of mental clarity, Caerwyn catches up to his sister and says, what if this guy is a ruse? what if he is the white plumed dandy reshaped into the guy we are wanting to actually talk to?


----------



## jkason (Aug 27, 2009)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



Scott DeWar said:


> In a moment of mental clarity, Caerwyn catches up to his sister and says, what if this guy is a ruse? what if he is the white plumed dandy reshaped into the guy we are wanting to actually talk to?




"Well, that's even better, isn't it?" Shai pipes up without being asked. "Because then we're still following him!"

He smiles innocently as the group continues to follow the man out of the building.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 27, 2009)

"Then we're following the white-plumed man," Talashia murmurs, "which is even better. Hush, he's casting a spell..."

She squints and tries to figure out what he's casting...

(Spellcraft check to recognize spellcasting?)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 27, 2009)

"Who? Huh? What? Oh, be quiet." the barbarian looks about for possible trouble, but for now, in silence.


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 27, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> "Then we're following the white-plumed man," Talashia murmurs, "which is even better. Hush, he's casting a spell..."
> 
> She squints and tries to figure out what he's casting...
> 
> (Spellcraft check to recognize spellcasting?)




[sblock=Talashia]Looks like the helpful wizard is intent on ridding Irongate of the wolf-menace with a _Scorching Ray_.[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Aug 28, 2009)

"Not good," says the half-orc scout softly, as word of the spell usage is made, so Buurt makes to move out and flank the arcane-wielder at a distance, so as to see what he is preparing to attack.

OOC

+14 to both hide and move silent checks, however at moving more than half my speed, but less than full speed, I get a -5 penalty to each check. So, since my move is 40', Buurt will move between 36-38' and move to a flanking position so he can observe the target that the magic user is preparing to attack.

Buurt will be within 30' of the man, if possible, so as to be able to employ his maximum ability, if needed.

His spot is a +6.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 28, 2009)

(OOC - How far is the wolf? If he's within 40 feet, I can cast Energy Aegis on him as an immediate action. If not I'll have Talashia try to talk the mage down.)


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 28, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> (OOC - How far is the wolf? If he's within 40 feet, I can cast Energy Aegis on him as an immediate action. If not I'll have Talashia try to talk the mage down.)




OOC: And a random roll of the dice falls in your favor.  Dyspeer is indeed within 40 feet.  Please post a description with the spell so I'll know what it does, if you don't mind.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 28, 2009)

Caerwyn is unsure of what is going on, so mhe mimics the scout on the other side of the street, removing his sword in the process. He knows he cannot be stealthy, but maybe he can dray the attention of the mage away from the direction of Buurt or Talashia...(Hope, Hope, Hope)


----------



## Leif (Aug 28, 2009)

OOC:  Since Dyspeer is here, I am thinking that Rogash and Uulark cannot be too far behind, but I'm just not feeling where they fit into this tableau.  Enlighten moi, s'il vous plait?


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 28, 2009)

Leif said:


> OOC:  Since Dyspeer is here, I am thinking that Rogash and Uulark cannot be too far behind, but I'm just not feeling where they fit into this tableau.  Enlighten moi, s'il vous plait?




[sblock=OOC]Sorry the narrative was unclear.  Rogash went running out of the sewers with Dyspeer and Shazi in tow.  I made the assumption that they'd keep running for a bit as they headed for the last place they saw their partners.

Since Dyspeer probably doesn't know where you're going, he's _following_ you.  Since the mage doesn't know Dyspeer, or you, all he sees is two people running, with a wolf running after them.  Being the good citizen that he is, he might feel it's his duty to rid the city of this k9 menace before all the wolves in the area think they can prey on the good people of Irongate.

Nice of him, ain't it?  

Again, sorry the narrative was unclear.
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Aug 28, 2009)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

"Casting a spell on who?" Shai mutters, looking around. He perks up when he sees Dyspeer, but a quick check of the spellcaster's direction of interest has the druid's heart sinking. 

"Oi! You! You keep your filthy, spelly paws off Dyspeer!" he calls out, charging forward.

[sblock=OOC]Spot and Listen are both +12, so I sort of made the assumption Shai would be able to see the wolf and tell the spellcaster was looking his way. 

I'm not sure about the mechanics here, but Shai's unarmed, and doing his level best to close on the spellcaster and screw up the spell, though I suspect he's probably starting much too late[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 28, 2009)

industrygothica said:


> [sblock=OOC]Sorry the narrative was unclear.  Rogash went running out of the sewers with Dyspeer and Shazi in tow.  I made the assumption that they'd keep running for a bit as they headed for the last place they saw their partners.
> 
> Since Dyspeer probably doesn't know where you're going, he's _following_ you.  Since the mage doesn't know Dyspeer, or you, all he sees is two people running, with a wolf running after them.  Being the good citizen that he is, he might feel it's his duty to rid the city of this k9 menace before all the wolves in the area think they can prey on the good people of Irongate.
> 
> ...



[sblock=So...]Am I right in thinking that Uulark is still with Rogash, and we are right [in front of?] Dyspeer?  We see this mage threatening us then, don't we?[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 29, 2009)

On seeing the mage casting, Talashia responds by throwing out her hand and shouting a single word in the Auran tongue. Lightning spears out at the same time that the other mage completes his Scorching Ray. Talashia's spell creates a crackling blue wall between him and the mage, neatly intercepting the streams of flame!

(Energy Aegis, from Player's Handbook II. Cast as an Immediate Interrupt on a single target within Close Range (25+ 1/2 levelx5'), it lasts for 1 round. It provides the subject with 20 resistance to any of the energy types (fire, cold, lightning, acid or sonic).)


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 29, 2009)

"Bugger," the mage says as his spell is rendered ineffective.  He holds his hands up to his face, as if to examine them for defect, when when the thundering druid spears him neatly off of his feet, knocking the breath entirely out of him as they both hit the ground.

After what seems like an eternity, the party is again reunited.


----------



## Leif (Aug 29, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6*

Stunned by what he's just seen happen in the street, Uulark looks from Rogash to Talashia, to Shai, to Caerwyn, to Buurt, and back to Rogash again.  "This lot looks vaguely familiar.  Do we know them from somewhere?"


----------



## Scotley (Aug 29, 2009)

*Rogash*

The dwarf lowers his axe and shield since he no longer seems to be the target of a spell. "Indeed friend Uulark, we seem to have found our lost brethren no worse for their time away from us." He addresses the group. "We've stumbled onto another of the dreaded chaos foes not too far from here. After one ill fated encounter in which we dispatched such a beast," he shudders visibly for an instant before continuing, "we did not think it wise to try and tackle another. Now that we are re-united I think perhaps it best we deal with it, before it finds its way to the surface."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 30, 2009)

"hi guys! hey puppy dawg!" then to shai and the wizard he says, Hey, Quit bullieing the poor guy. We are here to help him, I thought. Get you puppy and lets get out of here."


----------



## jkason (Aug 30, 2009)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



industrygothica said:


> "Bugger," the mage says as his spell is rendered ineffective.  He holds his hands up to his face, as if to examine them for defect, when when the thundering druid spears him neatly off of his feet, knocking the breath entirely out of him as they both hit the ground.




Shai remains atop the wizard a moment, his face red and eyes blazing. 

"That's my best friend over there, and you were gonna charbroil him!" the druid says, outrage drenching every word. His clenched fists make clear his intentions, but just as he begins to raise his arm, Dyspeer lopes over to his side, licking the fist as if it might contain some tasty treat. 

At the contact with his animal companion, Shai's anger crumbles away. He hugs Dyspeer around the neck.

"Cousin, I thought you were a goner. If it hadn't been for..."

Here he lets the wolf go and stands, looking to Talashia. "You saved him!" the druid says, rushing back to his arcane companion and subjecting her to a grateful hug that lifts her feet off the ground.

"I dunno how I'm ever gonna pay you back, but I promise I will. Thank you thank you!"

[sblock=OOC]I'm taking liberties in not giving Talashia a chance to 'defend' against the hug, but I figured that'd be okay since it's largely fluff. Lemme know if you want me to amend it so Tal remains untouched.  [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 30, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6*

Uulark moves to stand with Caerwyn, Buurt, Tlashia, and Shai, making it clear to the discombobulated wizard that he and Rogash are on their side.  "So .... did we miss much excitement?"


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 31, 2009)

The wizard remains on the ground, befuddled.  "Well, if that mutt is a friend of yours, then I have to ask--what in the world are you running from?"


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 31, 2009)

"Another one of those blasted chaos beasts!" Shazi accused, flapping over to stand beside Talashia. "Not to mention a whole room full of little lizardy fellows. I don't know which is worse!"

Talashia came up beside Shai and tugged his elbow. "That's enough, let him up," she instructed. "He's not our enemy, that we know of. In fact, Mister arena champion, we had some questions we wanted to ask you."


----------



## Friadoc (Aug 31, 2009)

Silently Buurt steps from the shadows, his crossbow lowering to his side as he listens to what's being said and waiting on the plan of action.


----------



## Leif (Aug 31, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6*

Uulark nods when Shazi reports to the others about what had made them run.  The he just stands there with a big goofy grin on his face, because he's so happy that they're back with their friends.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 31, 2009)

*Rogash*

"I am concerned the Chaos Beast will soon be on the streets if we don't act."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 31, 2009)

Caerwyn offers a hand to the wizard on the ground. "caerwyn Thingol's my name. I realize how it looks, but it wasn't what you thought it to be. If yoou don't know what a chaos beast is, it is a destructor of creatures. that si the best i can describe it without you seeing it. and that is what we were afraid would happen inside."


----------



## jkason (Aug 31, 2009)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

At the mention of chaos beasts, Shai clicks his tongue, calling Dyspeer to him. Kneeling, he inspects the wolf for any wounds with obvious concern.

"More chaos critters?" he says. "They didn't get their ... blobby bits on any of you, did they?"


----------



## Scotley (Sep 1, 2009)

"Dyspeer wisely stayed clear of the Beast. I was not so wise and if not for a timely spell from good Uulark here I would not have survived. At least not in a cohesive state. "


----------



## Leif (Sep 1, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6*

"Unfortunately, that was the one and only time that I could do that particular parlor trick today, which is part of the reason that I wanted to retreat when I did.  Well, that, plus we had about two dozen sets of eyes gazing at us from the darkness......spooky!"


----------



## Friadoc (Sep 1, 2009)

"I'd teach you to see in the dark," says Buurt with a toothy grin. "If I could, that is."


----------



## Leif (Sep 1, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6*

When Uulark sees the half-orc's "toothy grin" he is immediately returned to the mental state he had when he saw all of the eyes in the dungeon.  He shivers violently.

"Da**it Buurt!  Don't DO that," he says with a wink and a smile.


----------



## jkason (Sep 1, 2009)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

Relieved to hear all have survived fully solid, Shai stands, then bites his lip. 

"So, if you were all running like that, you _did_ shut everything up behind you, didn't you? Keep the critter and the eyes, you know, down there?"


----------



## Leif (Sep 1, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6*

"Uhhhhh....hmmm.  You know what?  I was in the lead, so why don't we ask the stubby-legged one?"


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 2, 2009)

jkason said:


> Relieved to hear all have survived fully solid, Shai stands, then bites his lip.
> 
> "So, if you were all running like that, you _did_ shut everything up behind you, didn't you? Keep the critter and the eyes, you know, down there?"






Leif said:


> "Uhhhhh....hmmm.  You know what?  I was in the lead, so why don't we ask the stubby-legged one?"




And suddenly it seems that if the very earth itself erupts in a maniacal fit of laughter...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 2, 2009)

Caerwyn *shudddersssss* "Crap"


----------



## jkason (Sep 2, 2009)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



Scott DeWar said:


> Caerwyn *shudddersssss* "Crap"




"And here I thought you'd keep 'em out of trouble," Shai mutters to Dyspeer. He turns to the man who nearly fried his wolf.

"Think I have something a whole lot better for grilling than wolf, mister. Come with us and maybe this whole town doesn't turn into jelly."


----------



## Leif (Sep 2, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6*

Uulark is singularly impressed with Shaimon's ability to overlook the attack on his companion and his idea to recruit additional arcane might for the group's mission.  "Say, that's a great idea, Shai!" And to the wizard, he says, "So, how about it?  We're all concerned with the safety of this town, so why don't you help us deal with the _real_ threat to peace around here?"


----------



## Scotley (Sep 3, 2009)

*Rogash*

The dwarf reddens behind his braided beard. "That's why we need to make haste."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 4, 2009)

" you said a bunch of little red eyes wewre there too? Any ideas what or who thay may be?"


----------



## Leif (Sep 4, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6*

"All I remember is lots of eyes, I don't remember any color, particularly."  OOC:  About how high off the floor were the eyes, IG?  Uulark will also give his best estimate of the number of critters involved.


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 5, 2009)

As Uulark tries to remember the details of what he saw, a horrible ruckus erupts from the alleyway.  The group turns their attention in that direction, and a horde of kobolds begins to spew forth from the alley on to the main street.

The majority of the kobolds have crude weapons, including spears and javelins.  Most of the unarmed ones seem to be females or children, if it even matters as far as kobolds go.

"About that many," Shazi says from his perch above Talashia.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 5, 2009)

"hmmm, a destraction for us?" Asks the paladin of freedom.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 5, 2009)

*Rogash*

The dwarf raises his axe and then shakes his head as the band of Kobolds emerges. "We have bigger fish to fry."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 5, 2009)

"I actually ment a destraction for us to get int to building, but what bigger fish are you talking about?"


----------



## Scotley (Sep 5, 2009)

*Rogash*

"The Chaos Beast that even now may be about to venture out into the city."


----------



## Leif (Sep 5, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6*

"Kobolds!  you mean I ran away from KOBOLDS?  How embarrassing!" as Uulark says this, he sets his spear to receive the charge of any kobold that reaches his position.


----------



## jkason (Sep 5, 2009)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

"I'm going to guess that's the hole we need to shut?" Shai says, moving toward the sewer entrance the kobolds have evacuated.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 6, 2009)

"Chaos beasts. i hate those." He draws his sword and waits for the beast to appear. "And I didn't get to buy a bow."


----------



## Leif (Sep 6, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6*

"Hey, Caerwyn, if you want you can use my crossbow.  You'll probably be much more effective with it than I am, anyway."  Uulark motions for Caerwyn to help himself to Uulark's crossbow and gear strapped to his waist and belt, while Uulark continues to hold his spear to receive the charge from any overly feisty kobolds.


----------



## Friadoc (Sep 6, 2009)

"This town should feel lucky that there isn't a way to let those beasts out, yet keep them from the innocent folk and Oerth as whole." Buurt says with a cold tonality to his voice. "Else I'd say let them have this place."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 7, 2009)

Leif said:


> "Hey, Caerwyn, if you want you can use my crossbow.  You'll probably be much more effective with it than I am, anyway."  Uulark motions for Caerwyn to help himself to Uulark's crossbow and gear strapped to his waist and belt, while Uulark continues to hold his spear to receive the charge from any overly feisty kobolds.




Caerwyn acceps the cross bow, hefts it with ease and in one fluid motion cocks it and loads it with a bolt. He kneels down on one knee and sights in on one of the kobolds (one that is headed his way if there is one)

"Are you sure Uulark? this could be what saves you life?"


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 7, 2009)

"Excuse me," Talashia says, "Does no one else see the -horde of kobolds- pouring out into the city?! This is a huge problem!! Do any of you speak their language?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 7, 2009)

"I see them, it is just that a gaggle of panicked fiends like kobolds is as easy to deal with as picking up a chaos beas with your bare hands with out becoming infected. As for their language, it is easier to understand the thoughts of a woman thenit is underastand their shrieking barks." 

He glances back at Shazi and gives a quick wink. "oops, did i just say that out loud?"

"by the way, have any of you seen them comit an act of evil? I have not. "

[sblock=if one commits an act of evil] in case he sees one act evilly as it runns away, such as attack any one, raid a food stand ...  he will attack it. if one comes charging toward the party, he will attack it.


1d20+6=14, 1d20+1=16, 1d8,1d8=[2], [8]

[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Sep 7, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> "Excuse me," Talashia says, "Does no one else see the -horde of kobolds- pouring out into the city?! This is a huge problem!! Do any of you speak their language?"




"I don't speak dragon's tongue," says Buurt with a shrug. "Usually need a wizard around for that. But, if there's a smart one in that lot, they probably speak common. They honestly look more scared than dangerous, can't say I blame them."

With that said, Buurt takes off in a slow, effortless gait, reminiscent of wolves lethal, yet lazy gait. The scout will get close enough to the group of kobolds to make out what might be the brains of the lot and, from a distance, shout out, "Any of you lot speak the common tongue?"

While Buurt isn't looking for a fight, he's ready if it happens.

"If you're looking to be peacible, then I can help you get out of town," states Buurt. "But, we're not likely to let you reek havoc upon this place, or at least she's not willing to let us live it down if we do."

The last bit is said with a bite of humor in Buurt's voice, as well as a mild grin.

OOC

I figured that with Buurt's skills in dungeoneering, nature, and his experiences, he'd have a good idea of the language habits of kobolds. Buurt's goal is to either get a clue as to the intentions of these folks, which to him looks like an evacuation, and go from there.


----------



## Leif (Sep 8, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6*



Scott DeWar said:


> Caerwyn acceps the cross bow, hefts it with ease and in one fluid motion cocks it and loads it with a bolt. He kneels down on one knee and sights in on one of the kobolds (one that is headed his way if there is one)
> 
> "Are you sure Uulark? this could be what saves you life?"



"Oh, I'm not giving it to you to _keep_!  I just thought that you might like to use it for this immediate need."


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 9, 2009)

The horde of kobolds is unfettered by your defensive stance, and continues its charge in your direction.  Buurt speech falls on deaf ears as they rush past you as if you're not even there.

One trips, and falls on Uulark's spear.  The last of the horde passes as he tries to shake the thing free.  Amidst it's dying screams, an even more terrible moan comes from the alley, and one lone kobold--or half kobold, half bubbling mass of goo--hobbles its way toward the group.  As he approaches, he reaches ou ta trembling hand, and his fingers seem to melt back into themselves.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 9, 2009)

Caerwyn lets the cross bow bolt fly at the kolbold-chaos beast from the moment he sees it.

1d20=16, 1d20+7=15, 1d8=6

then his well trained hand moves a second bolt on the the cross bow after quickly cocking it.

1d20+2=16









*OOC:*


 seems there was some rule about cocking and loading a crossbow, but I cannot find it.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 9, 2009)

Talashia curses and stretches out a hand, chanting in the Auran tongue. Sparks arc between her fingers, and down her arm, finally erupting in a wild torrent of lightning that writhes towards the still forming chaos beast!

(Seeking Bolt, to hit 21 ranged touch, 16 damage)
Roll Lookup


----------



## jkason (Sep 9, 2009)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

"Oh, the poor sod," Shai says, drawing and firing his bow. "Dys, you stay with me. No touching the goo!"

[sblock=OOC]Handle Animal as free, Draw bow as move action and fire as standard:

Bow attack vs. Chaos Beast. (1d20+7=18, 1d8+3=7)[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 9, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6*

Uulark, having (wisely) passed his missile weapon to Caerwyn pries the draconic corpse off his spear and intones a brief prayer:  "Oh Lords of Light, Guide our aim and our blows.  Make them truly deadly to this foul mockery of life!"


----------



## Friadoc (Sep 9, 2009)

Upon seeing events unfold, Buurt continues his movement as he draws his crossbow and takes aim at the unfortunate soul and fires a bolt toward it.

OOC

Initiative, Attack Roll, Damage Roll+Skirmish (1d20+4=22, 1d20+8=15, 1d8+1=4, 2d6=11)


----------



## Scotley (Sep 10, 2009)

*Rogash*

The dwarf sends a brace of arrows (1d20+10=27, 1d20+4=22) flying toward the melting kobold. He shudders at the memory of what that feels like.

OOC: damage (1d8+2=8, 1d8+2=7)


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 10, 2009)

OOC: Anyone speak Draconic?  Not sure we'll need it, but just in case...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 10, 2009)

*OOC:*


 nope, not caerwyn. he only speaks commen. And as a barbarian at first level, he only speaks it, not read it


----------



## jkason (Sep 10, 2009)

industrygothica said:


> OOC: Anyone speak Draconic?  Not sure we'll need it, but just in case...




((OOC: I didn't see it on any of the sheets in the RG, so it doesn't look like we'll ever know the poor guy's heroic efforts for his kin... ))


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 10, 2009)

jkason said:


> ((OOC: I didn't see it on any of the sheets in the RG, so it doesn't look like we'll ever know the poor guy's heroic efforts for his kin... ))




OOC: Who says it's the same guy?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 10, 2009)

*OOC:*


 yeah, there could be several kobold chaos beasts right now ...  oops, just broke the cardinal rule: don't give the dm ideas. ugh


----------



## Leif (Sep 10, 2009)

industrygothica said:


> OOC: Anyone speak Draconic?  Not sure we'll need it, but just in case...



OOC:  Just Talashi....waitiaminnit!  That's right, she flunked that class as wizard school and dropped out to be a sorceress.  Never mind!


----------



## Scotley (Sep 12, 2009)

industrygothica said:


> OOC: Anyone speak Draconic?  Not sure we'll need it, but just in case...




Rogash speaks Undercommon if that helps...


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 14, 2009)

(Talashia and Shazi both speak only Common and Auran.  )


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 21, 2009)

(ping...IG, everything okay?)


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 22, 2009)

Moving still...  should be normalized by the week's end.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 22, 2009)

[sblock=oops!]I have a feeling it will take to monday.  (edit: sorry, just noticed this is the IC thread) [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 22, 2009)

OOC:  I'm thinking Tuesday, at least.   Oops!  Dang this is the IC, isn't it?


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 24, 2009)

The bubbling kobold screams what you are sure are some Draconic obscenities before he stops twitching.  Several of the fleeing kobolds stop in their tracks and turn to look at you, with two of their dead at your feet.

[sblock=OOC]Assuming my internet cooperates, we'll get this show on the road again.  I do apologize for my tardiness.  Forgive me?[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 24, 2009)

[sblock=ooc] well considering you were expecting to take a couple of days longer to get on line, I guess I will forgive you this time. Hmmmm,  bubling kobolds. such a beautiful visage. [/sblock]

The sight of all of the kobolds stopping and staring at the party causes yet another moment of intellegent responses from the barbarian, "uh oh" says Caerwyn, "We may have a problem here."


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 24, 2009)

A foghorn echoes through the night sky, as somewhere in the docks district a large cargo ship prepares to depart.  The captain scans the docks with his good eye as the crew raise the anchor.
#​
"The ship!" the mage gasps.  "I've got to be on it!  He'll have me quartered if I'm not out of town before the sun rises."  He look at the group of you, and then at the horde of kobolds before settling back upon you.  "Uh... good luck mates!"  In an instant he is off, and the kobold horde slowly advances.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 24, 2009)

Caerwyn menaceingly brandishes his greatsword to scare off as many of the draconic creatures as he can.

Intimidate: +8 ( Invisible castle is still down)


----------



## Friadoc (Sep 24, 2009)

With his crossbow at the ready, Buurt tries one more thing, in hopes to delay this bloody mess or, better yet, turn it aside.

First in goblin, then in orc, Buurt says a short phrase that is commonly used in both to halt hostilities, at least if a peaceful end to the situation is possible. However, if it's not, then Buurt is prepared to fight.

OOC

Buurt has zero skill in diplomacy and a zero modifier from his charisma, so it'd be a flat roll as he attempts to see if any of the kobolds speak orc or goblin and, if they don't, then he's ready to fight.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 25, 2009)

Talashia, distracted by the kobolds, is too slow to grab the fleeing man.

"Wait!" she yells after him. "We need...information...about...DAMNIT!"

Enraged at the loss of the one they'd invested so much time and effort in seeing, she whirls to face the kobolds again. Spears of lightning flicker and crackle through her hair and up and down her arms.

"What are YOU looking at?!" she demands belligerantly.


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 25, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]Oh dear.  I think I've angered our sorceress.[/sblock]

Buurt's linguistics do little to stop the kobolds, but Talashia tirade seems to do the trick quite effectively.  The entire horde stops en masse, evidently too afraid to move another inch; their eyes locked onto the crackling energy moving up and down her slender arms.


----------



## jkason (Sep 25, 2009)

((OOC: I had a pretty little bit of prose going, but enworld barfed and now it's gone, so I'm going short now: sending Dyspeer after the fleeing caster. +6 bite, and if he hits he gets an auto-trip attempt with and extra +1.))


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 25, 2009)

[ooc to Jkason] bummer dude. wish i could have seen it! [/ooc]

Caerwyn feels the hairs on the back of his neck f5rom the static, as the crackling energy snaps at his attention. He turns slightly so as not to lose sight of the Kobolds, but to look at where the energy is coming from. His sister is givin rise of the blue arcs, he tmeper flaring almost as dangerously as the energy nimbus around her  hands. 

"Easy there sis, lets be careful where you aim that stuff, eh?'


----------



## Scotley (Sep 27, 2009)

*Rogash*

The dwarf starts off in undercommon with a few hesitations having had little practice at diplomacy. "Let's all just calm down. We really don't want to harm you lot. Our quarrel is with those flesh twisting masses that seem to be everywhere under the city. Parley with us a little and share what you know. We'll keep the lightning lady hear from harming you." 

OOC: Diplomacy +2


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 29, 2009)

Dyspeer rushes after the fleeing caster, and brings him down easily.  The man struggles to free the leg of his breeches from the wolf's maw, but Dyspeer holds strong.

The kobolds seem recognize Rogash's attempt at parley, but don't yet respond.


----------



## Leif (Sep 30, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6*

Uulark evidently has something in common with the kobolds at the moment, because he finds himself and sixes and sevens, uncertain whether to scratch his butt or wind his sundial.  So, he anxiously holds his spear, in case another kobold decides to commit suicide on it.


----------



## jkason (Sep 30, 2009)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

"Cowardly wrestlers and goo critters that won't die and now kobolds that just want to..." Shai mutters, veins bulging on his neck. His voice, too, is growing noticably rougher and lower. He grinds his teeth as he clenches his fists, red-rimmed eyes looking to the unmoving kobold masses. 

"If you don't want to help--" there's a noticable cracking sound, as if bones were snapping--"then just...go--" the snapping quickens, and Shai's clothing begins to waver, his flesh to bubble, and he scratches feverishly at his chest--"AWAY!"

The last word is barely understandable, both for the changes in the man's voice and the growing sound of snapping and tearing. Even as he finishes it, his scratching hands seem to dig into his own chest, tearing away his outer form as if it were only so much flimsy paper--flash paper, as the outer shell seems to disappear even as a beast erupts from underneath it.

Where Shaimon Hu'u had been now stands a black bear, roaring its frustrations at the kobolds, slobber falling from its open, fanged jaws. It stands on its hind legs, roaring again, then falls to all fours, a low growl emanating from it, muscles tensed but not charging. For now.

((OOC: And there we have Shai's first wild shape.  ))


----------



## Leif (Sep 30, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6*

Seeing Shai's totally unexpected transformation, it takes every single ounce of Uulark's concentration and effort just to maintain his continence.


----------



## Friadoc (Sep 30, 2009)

Waiting under the cover of shadow, Buurt maintains his readiness to fire upon foe, perceived or not. However, when Shai transforms, the half-orc mutters to himself, "What's next, someone farting butterflies?"


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 1, 2009)

Upon seeing the roaring bear where the large human had once been, the majority of the kobolds turn again and flee into the darkness; only three remain, seemingly frozen in their steps.

[sblock=jkason]I've added to your experience points for your last post.  Some most impressive visual qualities there...  nice job indeed![/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 1, 2009)

"AHH!" Shazi yelps. "He's a demon! Save me!" The mephit dives behind Talashia and peeks out from around her skirt.

Talashia herself shrinks back instinctively from Shai's display, one hand coming up in an instinctive defensive gesture to shield her face. When the bear doesn't seem to be attacking she hesitates and asks, "Shai? ...is that you?"


----------



## jkason (Oct 1, 2009)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

[sblock=IG]Thanks! I've been pondering how I wanted Shai's wildshape to work / look. Tried to come up with something interesting that also played a little into the creepy vibe of the chaos beasties and that room with the hanging bodies et al. Glad ya liked it.  [/sblock]

As the kobolds flee, the bear snorts, sitting on his haunches.



Shayuri said:


> Talashia herself shrinks back instinctively from Shai's display, one hand coming up in an instinctive defensive gesture to shield her face. When the bear doesn't seem to be attacking she hesitates and asks, "Shai? ...is that you?"




The bear turns his head to the sorceress and makes a bleating sound, though he clamps his mouth shut in the middle of it and instead gives a pronounced nod of his head.

Apparently convinced he's answered the question, bear-Shai sneezes, hops up, and lopes over to where Dyspeer is holding the wrestling caster to the ground, looking over his shoulder halfway there to see if the others are following.


----------



## Leif (Oct 1, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6*

When the big, scary bear started to lope off, Uulark at first breathed a sigh of relief.  Then, when the bear looked back expectantly, he hesitantly began to head that way.  "Uhh, we're ALL going, rignt?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 2, 2009)

"Wow, very Impressive " says caerwyn to shai-Bear, then follows behind him.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 3, 2009)

*Rogash*

The dwarf scratches his chin as he ponders the transformative display. "Damn, I'm glad he's on our side. Now let's see if we can get some answers."

He makes his way to Dysper's prisoner. 

"Talk fast and you might still catch that boat of yours."


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 3, 2009)

"How should I know anything about anything you want to know?  Especially with this mangy mutt drooling all over me!"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 3, 2009)

"I would be caareful about mangy mutts drooling over you. that might mean you are its next meal"


----------



## Leif (Oct 4, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6*

Uulark does his best to look nonchalant and a bit bored, as if this sort of transformation happens every day.


----------



## jkason (Oct 4, 2009)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

The bear that was Shai sits close to the caster without touching him, then glances back to Talashia. Whatever intelligence still resides in the beast apparently remembers that it was she who had questions for the man.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 5, 2009)

"No no no!" Talashia sputters as she hurries over. She pushes Dyspeer away and waves the others back.

"We're not threatening him. Is everything swords and teeth with you people?"

Talashia offers the man a hand up and says, "Please accept my apology. I didn't expect they'd do that. Just the same, we are investigating the ringleader of the fighting arena you just 'won' in. You're the only person we've met so far who's had dealings with him that might be inclined to share anything. Whatever you know about this man..." she makes a 'poofy' gesture near her head, "...with the plume, yes? If you would see fit to share, we could see fit to provide you with some funds to start your new life wherever it is you're going."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 5, 2009)

Caerwyn checks his coin purse to see what he has to donate to the new life of the pit fighter.


----------



## jkason (Oct 5, 2009)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

Shai-as-bear cocks his head to one side as Talashia changes the tenor of the exchange. With a small grumble that sounds a bit like a verbal shrug, the bear raises himself onto his back legs and starts shaking himself as if to throw off water in his fur. Instead, the fur itself goes flying, though like his human shell before it, the fur evaporates as it arcs through the air. Underneath the fur is a once-again-human Shai. 

Dyspeer, having been dismissed by Talashia, lopes over to the druid, licking at his hand and whimpering just a tad.

"Don't worry. You did right, Dys," Shai whispers to the wolf. "You ought to know by now Talashia's just a little rough with folk."


----------



## Leif (Oct 5, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6*

"Nice trick, Shai.  I guess it would have been too much trouble for you to warn a poor bas**** before you did that for the first time around me?"


----------



## jkason (Oct 5, 2009)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



Leif said:


> "Nice trick, Shai.  I guess it would have been too much trouble for you to warn a poor bas**** before you did that for the first time around me?"




Shai flinches at the admonisment, and what's visible of his cheeks around his beard is clearly blushing. 

"Sorry," he says sheepishly. "I didn't quite know I was doing it until it was already done, though that ain't an excuse, for sure."


----------



## Leif (Oct 5, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6*



jkason said:


> Shai flinches at the admonisment, and what's visible of his cheeks around his beard is clearly blushing.
> 
> "Sorry," he says sheepishly. "I didn't quite know I was doing it until it was already done, though that ain't an excuse, for sure."



Uulark claps the big ol' druid on the shoulder. "Aaahh, don't worry about it.  I'm just miffed because I soiled myself....ALMOST!"


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 7, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]My new internet absolutely blows and will be becoming my old internet just as soon as I submit this message.  I'll try to make it to my mother's for periodic update--especially now that I live closer, but you'll have to be even more patient with me until I get a new ISP.  Hopefully it'll be in a week or so.  Sorry guys...  I swear I didn't plan this stuff.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 7, 2009)

Hey, great dm's are worth waiting for. take your time. we will all be here waiting for you. this also give sharuri some extra slow time!


----------



## Leif (Oct 8, 2009)

OOC:  Yeah, what he said!


----------



## Scotley (Oct 10, 2009)

Rogash figures his axe falls somewhere in Talashia's 'swords and teeth' category despite it's not being specifically mentioned. So he hangs back and holds his tongue giving the cagefighter a chance to speak. 

OOC: Sorry to hear of your internet woes. Hope things get straightened out soon. We'll be here.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 15, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]Got my internet back finally, but it'll probably be next week before I can do any serious updating.  I've got my 6 year old's first Cub Scout camp out this weekend, so that'll be taking up the majority of my time.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Oct 15, 2009)

Understandable, and YAYYYY!!!  Have a great weekend, IG, and make sure it's a Weekend for The Ages, that all of you will remember and re-live for years and years to come!!


----------



## Friadoc (Oct 15, 2009)

OOC: It's all good, ser, we'll be here. Plus, unlike the game, things like the wee one and scouts...well, as the song says, time in a bottle.  You've my envy. Enjoy.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 16, 2009)

OOC: [sblock]Sounds like fun. Have a great time. My five year old was very curious about the scouts raising money selling popcorn in front of the grocery last week. He was interested in checking it out when I explained it to him. So I may be following in your footsteps. I never did scouting myself as my redneck ancestors had plenty of hunting, fishing, camping and romping in the wilderness for me to do. [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 16, 2009)

n-joy the time of your lives!


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 19, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> "No no no!" Talashia sputters as she hurries over. She pushes Dyspeer away and waves the others back.
> 
> "We're not threatening him. Is everything swords and teeth with you people?"
> 
> Talashia offers the man a hand up and says, "Please accept my apology. I didn't expect they'd do that. Just the same, we are investigating the ringleader of the fighting arena you just 'won' in. You're the only person we've met so far who's had dealings with him that might be inclined to share anything. Whatever you know about this man..." she makes a 'poofy' gesture near her head, "...with the plume, yes? If you would see fit to share, we could see fit to provide you with some funds to start your new life wherever it is you're going."




"Share?!"  the wizard barks as he climbs to his feet and dusts himself off.  "Are you going to share the death sentence he's promised me if I'm still here when the sun comes up? I don't know anything about him, other than that he's a very convincing sort."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 20, 2009)

Talashia raises an eyebrow. 

"Really? So you entered a pit fighting ring run by a man you knew nothing about, and cheated with spells to win? You did no research before trying this? Not even so much as gathering rumors first?"

The sorceress leans closer suspiciously, trying to tell if he's lying.

(Of course, my Sense Motive isn't too good. )


----------



## Leif (Oct 20, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6*



industrygothica said:


> "Share?!"  the wizard barks as he climbs to his feet and dusts himself off.  "Are you going to share the death sentence he's promised me if I'm still here when the sun comes up? I don't know anything about him, other than that he's a very convincing sort."



Uulark considers the wizard's statement.  "Hmmm, he didn't look so tough.  I ain't skeered, how about you folk?  And we can do more than our fair share of 'convincing' ourselves, when we've a mind to do so," continues Uulark, hefting his spear menacingly.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 20, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> Talashia raises an eyebrow.
> 
> "Really? So you entered a pit fighting ring run by a man you knew nothing about, and cheated with spells to win? You did no research before trying this? Not even so much as gathering rumors first?"
> 
> ...




Sense motive +2

caerwyn will also watch the wizaqrd to see if he is lying, as that _does sound strange_ , besides if his sister thinks its strange, then it must be!


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 20, 2009)

"Yes, of course it seems obvious _now_.  But it seemed perfectly logical at the time."

He seems sincere, albeit that rarely means anything anymore...


----------



## Scotley (Oct 21, 2009)

"He's the scum of the earth and if I have any say in the matter at all, he'll be dead long before you. You've missed your boat, so you might as well throw in with us. The enemy of my enemy and all that." Rogash does his best to look fearsome as he says all this.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 21, 2009)

"Let him up," Talashia says, shaking her head. "Let him go. We're not going to become a press gang, intimidating people into siding with us."

She nods at the wizard. "My apologies if we made you late for your ship, and best of luck to you in your endeavors."


----------



## jkason (Oct 21, 2009)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

Shai exchanges glances with his wolf companion. "Thanks anyway, Dys. Guess we're letting him go," he says with a shrug. Then smiles. 

"But on the brightside, that half-goo kobold is right here. That must be proof enough for the magistrate of the chaos critter problem, so we don't have to go back underground, yes?"


----------



## Friadoc (Oct 21, 2009)

"Assuming, of course, that he and those in power are ignorant of it all in the first place," says Buurt as he steps from the shadows. "Cynical, but not that unlikely, given the oddity of this place."


----------



## Scotley (Oct 26, 2009)

"You may trust the magistrates, but I don't. Besides, it is my fault that the latest chaos beast is free in the sewers. I was neatly caged behind a stout door until Uulark and I happened along."


----------



## Leif (Oct 26, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6*

"Ahem!*  Well, I suppose you're correct about that, Rogash, as bad as it pains me to make that admission!  Oh, Bane's Britches!  No one lives forever, right?  Let's hunt us up a goo critter!"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 27, 2009)

Scotley said:


> "You may trust the magistrates, but I don't. Besides, it is my fault that the latest chaos beast is free in the sewers. I was neatly caged behind a stout door until Uulark and I happened along."




you opened the door and it slipped past you?


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 27, 2009)

"It was more placompcated than that," Shazi insists, swooping down to join the fun. He nods at the wizard. "We killed one, why even I summoned great bursts of flame to illomate it, and then they bumbled straight into a room with another one in the middle, and kobolds all around. Sort of holding each other back."
The mephit shrugs. "When they opened the door to that room, the kobolds had a way out, so they stampeded. The chaos beast followed them. Who knows how many it infected as they rushed past..."

Talashia sighs. "Then we'd best head back down to clean this mess up before it gets worse."


----------



## jkason (Oct 27, 2009)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



Shayuri said:


> Talashia sighs. "Then we'd best head back down to clean this mess up before it gets worse."




The color drains slightly from Shai's face. "Are you sure we can't just tell the Magistrate?" he says nervously. Dyspeer lick his hand, and the contact seems to calm the druid slightly, though it's clear he's still nervous. 

"Whatever we do, we might want to cover the drain, yes?"


----------



## Leif (Oct 27, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6*



Scott DeWar said:


> you opened the door and it slipped past you?



"Umm, yeah!  That's the ticket.  Or so I remember the events...."


Shayuri said:


> "It was more placompcated than that," Shazi insists, swooping down to join the fun. He nods at the wizard. "We killed one, why even I summoned great bursts of flame to illomate it, and then they bumbled straight into a room with another one in the middle, and kobolds all around. Sort of holding each other back."
> 
> The mephit shrugs. "When they opened the door to that room, the kobolds had a way out, so they stampeded. The chaos beast followed them. Who knows how many it infected as they rushed past..."
> 
> Talashia sighs. "Then we'd best head back down to clean this mess up before it gets worse."



"...or maybe it actually happened more like Shazi suggests?"


jkason said:


> The color drains slightly from Shai's face. "Are you sure we can't just tell the Magistrate?" he says nervously. Dyspeer lick his hand, and the contact seems to calm the druid slightly, though it's clear he's still nervous.
> 
> "Whatever we do, we might want to cover the drain, yes?"



"Good thinking, about the drain.  But I'm not sure that telling the magistrate would accomplish anything except informing our enemies of perhaps more than they already know?"


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 28, 2009)

So it's back down into the sewers?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 28, 2009)

*OOC:*


 i think so


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 28, 2009)

"We can close the drain behind us," Talashia opines. "When we go in. It's occurring to me that what's going on under this city may well connect to this plumed man...if so, and if the magistrate is involved, it would explain his lack of interest in the chaos beast situation. They might even welcome it, as an incentive not to go down there."

She nods slowly. "In any event, we won't forget what he's done, but this situation seems much more immediately pressing."

(OOC - Back to the Sewer! We've gotta get up to at least 88mph to activate the Flumph Capacitor!)


----------



## Leif (Oct 29, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> (OOC - Back to the Sewer! We've gotta get up to at least 88mph to activate the Flumph Capacitor!)



OOC:  I think my Flumph needs a jump start?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 29, 2009)

*OOC:*


 how msny gigavolts of power do you need?


----------



## jkason (Oct 29, 2009)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



Shayuri said:


> "We can close the drain behind us," Talashia opines. "When we go in. It's occurring to me that what's going on under this city may well connect to this plumed man...if so, and if the magistrate is involved, it would explain his lack of interest in the chaos beast situation. They might even welcome it, as an incentive not to go down there."
> 
> She nods slowly. "In any event, we won't forget what he's done, but this situation seems much more immediately pressing."[/COLOR





Shai bites his lip, but nods. His hand rests on Dyspeer's head, absently scratching the wolf in a bid to calm himself. 

"Sooner the better, then," he says, "'fore I think 'bout it too much."

((OOC: sewers it is!))


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 29, 2009)

You round the corner to the alley as a stray kobold darts out from the darkness right past you.  The sewer cover lies off to the side, and a thick fount of steam escapes from the hole into the brisk night air.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 29, 2009)

"did anyone use a fire source when they were down ther?"
Asks Caerwyn.


----------



## Friadoc (Oct 29, 2009)

OOC

IG, did the Kobold that shot past us look in order or in chaos?


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 29, 2009)

Friadoc said:


> OOC
> 
> IG, did the Kobold that shot past us look in order or in chaos?




Looked like a regular ol' kobold.


----------



## Leif (Oct 30, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6*



industrygothica said:


> Looked like a regular ol' kobold.



"Should we round up that little blighter, or just proceed on down?"



			
				OOC: said:
			
		

> Scott DeWar said:
> 
> 
> > *OOC:*
> ...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 30, 2009)

[sblock= ooc for Leif]
Well all I have is 3.1 giga volts and what you need is 3.2. Unfortunately the only thing that has 3.2 giga volts is a bolt of lightning and you never know where those strike.[/sblock]

"Oh wait, I remember. Sizzle used his magic fire on it. Well, to the sewers then. Although we may want to have a plan incase of unexpected trouble.


----------



## jkason (Oct 30, 2009)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



Leif said:


> "Should we round up that little blighter, or just proceed on down?"




Shai waves vaguely in the direction of the fleeing creature. 

"A whole room of 'em just went scatterin' through town," he says, "so it's not like we'd be stopping a forward scout or something. Besides, if the magistrate won't take care of the choas critters, I think he can deal with a couple kobolds while we have to go up against the goo. Town guard oughta earn its pay, yeah?"


----------



## Leif (Oct 31, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6*

"Very well, Shai, let's do as you recommend -- down into the bowels we go!  (..again...)"

[sblock=DeWar, OOC]
Your plan doesn't sound like very much fun to me.  Maybe I'll just lick a light socket and hope for the best.
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Oct 31, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> how msny gigavolts of power do you need?




OOC: one point twenty one gigawatts?


----------



## Scotley (Oct 31, 2009)

*Rogash*

"The plan is to stay back and use missiles. Don't let that thing touch you. Trust me, you'll sleep better not knowing what it feels like." The dwarf shudders in horrible memory.


----------



## Friadoc (Oct 31, 2009)

"I'll take point," says Buurt. While the half-orc might not be to favoritive toward the town and its twisted nature of bloodsports and tyranny, he seems to keep that in check, for the moment. Odds are it's because his companions seem so intent on saving a house of cards that should just be put to the flame and left.

With his enchanted crossbow loaded and at the ready, Buurt adds, "I'll stay just ahead of the light, using the penumbra to keep hidden. Darkness is as good as light. If I see anything, I'll drop back and let you know. If I spot any traps or troubles, I'll either drop back or mark it with chalk."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 31, 2009)

"That sounds good to me. Uulark, do i recall correctly that you offered to let me borrow your cross bow and you can stay further back, er, uh, _valently guarding_ our rear flank?"


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 1, 2009)

"Thank you, Buurt," Talashia says sincerely, glad that someone's taking some initiative and thinking things out a bit. "Shazi, fly roughly in the center of the line, and keep an eye out behind us especially, since we won't have light shining that way."

"You mean I get to go back into cramped spaces and hideously tainted air?" Shazi replied dryly. "My favorite!"

"I will accept your sarcasm as abject agreement," Talashia said with a smirk. "Get to your position."

The mephit complied, grumbling under his breath.

She took her position near, but not at, the end of the group and prepared a square of parchment and a quill.

"This time I'm making a map. This town isn't so huge that its sewers should be enormous. We'll stay down there until the job's done...then we'll have one less distraction as we determine what other business we have here."


----------



## Leif (Nov 2, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6*



Scott DeWar said:


> "That sounds good to me. Uulark, do i recall correctly that you offered to let me borrow your cross bow and you can stay further back, er, uh, _valently guarding_ our rear flank?"



"Sure, Caerwyn.  Just be careful with it.  It wasn't easy to come by, after all."  So saying, Uulark hands his crossbow and quarrels over to Caerwyn.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 2, 2009)

*Rogash*

The dwarf reluctantly gives up the lead to Buurt and readies his bow in case one of the horrible chaos beasts or some other threat presents itself.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 2, 2009)

caerwyn fiddles with the cross bow a bit getting the feel of it. he is not happy, it seems. maybe he is use to the long bow like what may have been used in a forest or something ...


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 3, 2009)

*Down the rabbit hole we go...*

After some fuss getting down into the narrow corridors and down the stairs, you come across the vestibule where the dead chaos beast still lies.  Hundreds of footprints are smeared throughout the goo, and you can only hope that the beasts' transforming powers are stayed with death.

The doors are still open.  Beyond them is dark.


----------



## Leif (Nov 3, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6*

"Great Godlings, Caerwyn!  You look as if someone is holding a piece of offal under your nose.  If you find my crossbow so distasteful, you can just give it back to me."


----------



## jkason (Nov 3, 2009)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



industrygothica said:


> After some fuss getting down into the narrow corridors and down the stairs, you come across the vestibule where the dead chaos beast still lies.  Hundreds of footprints are smeared throughout the goo, and you can only hope that the beasts' transforming powers are stayed with death.




Shai isn't taking any chances. As they lower the wolf down, he makes sure to carry his canine companion until his paws will be well clear of the goo. 

"Now, I know this ain't comfortable," he whispers to the dog, who calms its own whimpering at the sound of Shai's voice, "but I'm not 'bout to lose my best friend ever just 'cause he's a little heavy. No. No goo on those paw pads, and you stay away if there's any other critters, too, you hear?"

Shai reinforces the order by making sure as, when he takes his customary rear guard position, he puts Dyspeer in front of him, blocking his way to anything that might attack. For himself, he draws his bow, nocks an arrow, and keeps an ear open.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 3, 2009)

Caerwyn looks to Uulark and smiles broadly, not too unlike a child caught with his hand in the cookie jar..."uh no problems. I am use to a different configuration is all."

He nocks the bow and places a bolt in the carrage, ready for a fight to break out.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 4, 2009)

Did we decide if anyone had a light?


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 4, 2009)

As darkness descends, Talashia casts a minor spell, bathing the area in cold blue radiation.

(there we go. )


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 4, 2009)

Talashia's spell brightens the room considerably.  Numerous alcoves have been dug into the high walls, presumably where the kobolds maintained their safety from the shambling beast writhing on the floor below.

A door on the back wall has been blocked form the inside by a few crates and barrels, and large bedding of hay is piled in one corner.

Two spears lay on the floor in the center of the room, likely the feeble attempts of the kobolds trying to kill this thing.

Despite the open doors left by the fleeing kobolds, the beast has remained in this room.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 5, 2009)

*OOC:*


inititive?


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 5, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> inititive?




That's up to you guys... it's not advancing at the moment.


----------



## jkason (Nov 5, 2009)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

"You'll like this favor, Talashia," Shai whispers, smiling slightly. "The storm twins whispered that they were up for some mischief when I went asking this morning..." 

With that, the druid's gaze clouds. He cocks his head to one side, and his knuckles crack audibly as he gestures with odd, jerking, zig-zag motions. Dyspeer's ears pin back as a low rumbling sound begins to build.

[sblock=OOC]Messed up at IC and used commas instead of semi-colons to separate the rolls:

Initiative Shai, Dyspeer. (1d20+1, 1d20+3=[6, 1], [20, 3]) so Shai's initiative is 7, which is basically Dyspeer's by virtue of the fact Shai had already told him to stay put, so changes would need Shai to "handle" him again.

Casting Call Lightning. Takes a full round to cast, though, so I didn't bother rolling yet. [/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 5, 2009)

jkason said:


> "You'll like this favor, Talashia," Shai whispers, smiling slightly. "The storm twins whispered that they were up for some mischief when I went asking this morning..."
> 
> With that, the druid's gaze clouds. He cocks his head to one side, and his knuckles crack audibly as he gestures with odd, jerking, zig-zag motions. Dyspeer's ears pin back as a low rumbling sound begins to build.
> 
> ...




[sblock=jkason]Please include a SR check along with your damage roll.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 6, 2009)

The cocked and loaded cross bow in Caerwyn's hands are held steadliy as he takes aim down the length. "Are we ready for action folks?" he asks.


----------



## Leif (Nov 6, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6*

"As ready as I can be, considering that you have my crossbow."


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 6, 2009)

Tendrils of lightning spark and wrap lazily around Talashia's arms as she summons forth her magics.

"Speak but the word, and it shall feel the power of skyfire."


----------



## Scotley (Nov 7, 2009)

*Rogash*

"It does seem strange that the beast is not moving. Perhaps there is some magic in play here?" 

Rogash readies and arrow and will let fly if there is so much as a wiggle from the chaos beast.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 7, 2009)

Since everyone else is waiting, Shai's up first.  Roll damage and a SR check.


----------



## jkason (Nov 7, 2009)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

As the others prepare themselves, the rumbling increases. Pointing to the chaos beast, Shai utters a final phrase full of snapping, crackling sounds, his breath having the distinct smell of ozone. 

Suddenly, sparks jump from the ceiling above the chaos beast, presaging by mere moments the full, raucous lighting bolt that strikes down on it, the boom of thunder filling the chamber on contact.

[sblock=OOC]Never dealt with SR before, so hopefully I did this right SR check; lightning damage (1d20+5=22, 3d6=15)[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Nov 7, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6*

"Impressive," says the 'spectating' Uulark.  "We needed you to do that the last time we ran across one of these things."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 8, 2009)

Caerwyn was not quite expecting the spectaculaar show of force. his itchy finger twitches a 'muscle memory' movement: *Twang*

Standard action at full bab->
Attack:
1d20+7=18
Damage:
1d10=5 

sorry, that was a light cross bow.

1d8=7 

move action-> cock and load cross bow (AOO applies)
Standard action at itterive attack->

non plushed, the warrior locks and cocks thr the next attac, but a flash of lightning may have distracted him
Attack and damage:
1d20+2=7, 1d8=1


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 8, 2009)

Without entering the room, Buurt uses the flash of the spell and the first arrow volley to move from using one side of the door for cover to using the other. Once ready, the half-orc takes a knee and launches a bolt from his light crossbow, with hopefully a bit of its magic going with the bolt.

[sblock=OOC]Initiative;Attack;Damage Dodge is declared versus the chaos beast, so Buurt's AC is 20, unless he moves more than 10', then it becomes 21. (1d20+4=21, 1d20+8=14, 1d8=4)
If skirmish applies, then AC is now 22, 23 if moved more then 10', and this is the additional damage roll. (2d6=11)

Sorry for being silent for the past bit, folks, but the past week and change got a bit busy, between school and my (now) two student jobs. All is well,though.
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 8, 2009)

Friadoc said:


> Without entering the room, Buurt uses the flash of the spell and the first arrow volley to move from using one side of the door for cover to using the other. Once ready, the half-orc takes a knee and launches a bolt from his light crossbow, with hopefully a bit of its magic going with the bolt.
> 
> [sblock=OOC]Initiative;Attack;Damage Dodge is declared versus the chaos beast, so Buurt's AC is 20, unless he moves more than 10', then it becomes 21. (1d20+4=21, 1d20+8=14, 1d8=4)
> If skirmish applies, then AC is now 22, 23 if moved more then 10', and this is the additional damage roll. (2d6=11)
> ...












*OOC:*


 whew. I really don't want any of this group to go.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 10, 2009)

Rogash is still concerned that something here isn't quite right. He hesitates.

OOC: Holding action to see what effect the others attacks have.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 14, 2009)

A long rip of lightning whips out from Talashia's hand and streaks along the floor next to the creature, not quite arcing over it...though sparks shower across it. Talashia mutters a curse while Shazi golf claps dryly.

(To hit: 7 ranged touch, SR check 18, damage...irrelevant. )
Roll Lookup


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 14, 2009)

The beast lets out some sort of unearthly moan as the attacks do their damage.  As the lightning strikes around it, a quick flash of flame erupts and then winks out again.

The beast finally begins to move, and heads for the debris in the southwest corner.


[sblock=Nature DC 12, Dungeoneering DC 12]The flash of fire reminds you of a burning web.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Nov 15, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6*

Out of an overabundance of foolish caution, Uulark sets his spear to receive a charge, just in case anything unexpected rushes up.


----------



## jkason (Nov 15, 2009)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

As fire flashes around the creature, Shai frowns. "Did that look like a web to anyone else. Aw, you don't think someone had it bound before I went and... darnit!"

With that, he points to the monstrosity again, a crackling word coming from his mouth. Again thunder rumbles and lightning springs from the ceiling, though this time, it seems to fizzle out as it makes contact with the beast.

[sblock=OOC]Know: Nature (1d20+11=15)

I'm assuming I have to make an SR check for each bolt, right?

SR check; lightning damage, bolt 2. (1d20+5=10, 3d6=7)[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 15, 2009)

If this is a new roun then:

Caerwyn hears what is said by Shai and curses. He lets loos two more bolts from the borrowed crossbow.

"Ya know Uulark, when this is over I will owe you a lot of bolts."
*Twang!*
1d20+7=16, 1d8=4

*Twang!*
1d20+2=4, 1d8=4
*Clack! skitter skitter skitter* 

[hijack] 
soft golf clapping starts again until Caerwyn turns toward shazi, the cross bow turning with him and _aiming_ at the mephit. The clapping abruptly ends and Caerwyn returns his attention to the chaos creature. [/hijack]

[sblock=Shayuri] sorry, it looked too funny not to continue [/quote]


----------



## Scotley (Nov 16, 2009)

*Rogash*

When the Chaos Beast moves, so does Rogash. He sends a brace of arrows (1d20+10=23, 1d20+4=9) toward the Beast and one finds the mark (1d8+2=8).


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 20, 2009)

"Kobolds sometimes have minor magical powers," Talashia muses. "One of them may have ensnared it, though it's odd we can't see the webbing. But it's reacting oddly...moving towards that pile of garbage, instead of us. This may not be an ordinary chaos beast."


----------



## Leif (Nov 20, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6*

"Perhaps more importantly," says Uulark, "that may not be an ordinary pile of garbage."


----------



## jkason (Nov 20, 2009)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

"But, well, then ... " the druid falters. "Should we keep trying to squish it, then? Or, um, should we attack the garbage?" Shai's clearly confused.


----------



## Leif (Nov 21, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6*

"Can't say just yet.  Need more information.  Why don't we toss Rogash over beside the 'pile' and see what happens?" 

[sblock]
Couldn't resist a gratuitous reference to 'Dwarf Tossing!'
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 22, 2009)

"Ahem, perhaps we still need to get rid of the creature that make mor of itself by touching things, eh?"

Twang! Twang!

1d20+7=25, 1d8=1, 1d20+2=11, 1d8=6









*OOC:*


wouldn't you know it, the best roll does the leaast damage. ugh.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 24, 2009)

As if almost on cue to Caerwyn's words, the pile seems to grow as another of the foul beasts emerges from within.  For a brief moment you see what looks like a small kobold hatchling before it disappears back into it's self-enveloping mass.

You take in the sight before you, and you'd swear the many shifting, slobbering mouths of the sire each grinned at you in turn as a third beast emerges behind the second.

[sblock=OOC]Had to leave you something to chew on while I was away.  See you when I get back! [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Nov 24, 2009)

OOC:  You're CRUEL, IG!  That's not cool!


----------



## Scotley (Nov 24, 2009)

*Rogash*

The dwarf shudders and has to steady his hands by force of will before he sends more arrows (1d20+10=29, 1d20+4=14) at the first of the beasts. 

OOC: damage (1d8+2=8, 1d8+2=3)


----------



## jkason (Nov 24, 2009)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

Shai calls down another bolt, but again it seems to fizzle to nothing on contact. 

"Maybe we should try to get this door put back together?" he says nervously.

[sblock=OOC]SR Check; lightning damage, bolt 3. (1d20+5=11, 3d6=14)[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Nov 25, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6*

"I"m still for tossing Rogash to it, personally!"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 25, 2009)

two more crossbow bolts sing down range at the first one found:

1d20+7=22, 1d8=3, 1d20+2=6, 1d8=2

Apperently the cross bow is not a favored weapon of the barbarian.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 30, 2009)

The father-beast squeals at the assault, and remains huddled in the corner.  The two new creatures continue to shift and mutate into indistinguishable forms as they advance.

[sblock=OOC]I'm back![/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 1, 2009)

((OOC: Holy shnikes, I need to look at my own character sheet. Shai has Mending memorized. Now, before I go throwing away three perfectly good lightning bolts, though, is Mending a strong enough spell to get the door intact again?))


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 1, 2009)

Talashia nods at the chaos beasts as they emerge. "There...now you've played your hand. Now it's our turn."

Electrical arcs buzz and crackle around the sorceresses' arms and fingers and shawl as her white hair lifts and floats around her head like a roiling cloud. She hisses words in the breathy speech of Auran, and even Shazi seems momentarily taken aback. A ball of violently convulsing blue-white light gathers between her outstretched hands, growing larger as she pumped ever more lightning into it. Her shawl seemed to move with images of thunderheads, and the forks of lightning that jagged between those clouds speared out of the garment and added even more power to that ball.

As she finished her spell, Talashia spread her fingers wide and sent the blindingly bright sphere sailing across the room to explode in the midst of the three chaos beasts with a great thunderclap. Thin, spidery fingers of electricity sizzled and popped as they encircled each beast in addition to searing them, restricting their movements!

(Hee...okay, Tal's popping both her spell boosting items. Her shawl adds +4d6 to lightning damage spells 3/day, and her bracers halve the damage of a spell but cause the spell's targets to become entangled on a failed save. Thus 7d6 is normal damage for my spell...plus 4d6 is 11d6 damage. Save DC is 17...I think. Or maybe 18. Gah, I'll look at my sheet and fix this. Invisible Castle is down, so go ahead and roll. Half damage if they FAIL to save, but they're also entangled and can't move. If the DO save then they take 1/4 the rolled damage and are not entangled.)


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 1, 2009)

jkason said:


> ((OOC: Holy shnikes, I need to look at my own character sheet. Shai has Mending memorized. Now, before I go throwing away three perfectly good lightning bolts, though, is Mending a strong enough spell to get the door intact again?))




[sblock=OOC]In this post Rogash hacked the door to splinters when it was just he and Uulark down here.  Since _mending_ only works on one object of up to 1lb, I don't think it'll work in this case.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 2, 2009)

"By al that is holy, Talashia!" exclaims Caerwyn. He checks himself over to insure he himself was not seared by the conjured energies.


----------



## Leif (Dec 2, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6*

Uulark holds his spear menacingly and shakes it at the chaos beasties.  "Blood and Thunder!  I'm going nowhere NEAR those foes as long as Talashia is conjuring storms like that!"


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 2, 2009)

Moving from one side of the door to the other, Buurt keeps his crossbow trained on the area, if anything is left within it, and will launch a bolt of anything is left of the chaos beasts after Talashia's display.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 2, 2009)

Friadoc said:


> Moving from one side of the door to the other, Buurt keeps his crossbow trained on the area, if anything is left within it, and will launch a bolt of anything is left of the chaos beasts after Talashia's display.




Define "from one side of the door to the other."  Do you mean from the little room you are in to the big room in which you are not, or simply from the left side to the right, but staying in the small room?


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 2, 2009)

industrygothica said:


> Define "from one side of the door to the other."  Do you mean from the little room you are in to the big room in which you are not, or simply from the left side to the right, but staying in the small room?




OOC:

I'm staying in the smaller room, it's just a cheesy way to describe the skirmish ability, so if I shoot I'll get my extra damage.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 2, 2009)

Friadoc said:


> OOC:
> 
> I'm staying in the smaller room, it's just a cheesy way to describe the skirmish ability, so if I shoot I'll get my extra damage.




Good.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 2, 2009)

*OOC:*


 the above post looks scary to me 







Caerwyn will keep his crossbow leveled at the target he has been shooting at, to see if it is still going to move.


----------



## jkason (Dec 3, 2009)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

Seeing the room fill with electricity, Shai lets loose with another bolt to add to the charge in the room.

((OOC: IC seems to be down still. This is bolt 4 of 6, and he'll aim it at whichever of the critters seems the most wounded. SR: 1d20+5  Damage: 3d6 ))


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 3, 2009)

I seem to have lost track here. is this a new round? if so, the 'C' will shoot the cross bow again:
1d20+7;1d8;1d20+2;1d8


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 3, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> I seem to have lost track here. is this a new round? if so, the 'C' will shoot the cross bow again:
> 1d20+7;1d8;1d20+2;1d8




What's your target?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 3, 2009)

industrygothica said:


> What's your target?




the first chaos creature seen when we walked into the room. sorry bout that.

edit/addendum:
Ok, found a map of the room. I see three CB's, where I really thought there were four. If I recall correctly, cb 1 is 'papa', and 2 and 3 are the kids. Ithink you said that papa and one of the kids were hiding in the trash in a corner. so the one that was not hiding at the beginning of the encounter is the one i shoot at.

Am i getting this correct here?


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 3, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> the first chaos creature seen when we walked into the room. sorry bout that.
> 
> edit/addendum:
> Ok, found a map of the room. I see three CB's, where I really thought there were four. If I recall correctly, cb 1 is 'papa', and 2 and 3 are the kids. Ithink you said that papa and one of the kids were hiding in the trash in a corner. so the one that was not hiding at the beginning of the encounter is the one i shoot at.
> ...




No,there are only three... for now.  Papa is hiding in the corner, but he is a chaos beast, after all, and not hard to miss.  You can see him well enough to take a shot.


----------



## Leif (Dec 4, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6*



Scott DeWar said:


> Caerwyn will keep his crossbow leveled at the target he has been shooting at, to see if it is still going to move.



"Good!  Do me proud with that crossbow, Caerwyn, or else I'll have to revoke your 'Oaf-Feathering license.' "


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 4, 2009)

*rolls eyes for only a moment.

"Oaf feathering ...What ever. You are as bad as my sister."

*Twang twang*

1d20+7=25, 1d8=5, 1d20+2=9, 1d8=6 

the first bolt strikes well and true, the second not quite so.
 (so which one was the first seen, then?)


----------



## Scotley (Dec 5, 2009)

*Rogash*

There is a wild look in the Dwarf's eyes as he continues to fire arrows (1d20+10=25, 1d20+4=14) at the nearest Chaos Beast (3). He seems on the verge of slipping into madness. His eyes are drawn to the alcoves where they first found Kobolds. "I think we would be out of reach if we got up there." 

OOC: damage (1d8+3=11, 1d8+3=8)


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 5, 2009)

Upon seeing his comrades open fire, Buurt always lashes out with his own crossbow. He is hopeful that the magic in it holds as true as his skill as he aims for the larger of the beasties.

[sblock=OOC]Attack from +1 light crossbow (1d20+8=21, 1d8=6, 2d6=9)[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 6, 2009)

*OOC:*


 how far up to the alcoves?


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 6, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> how far up to the alcoves?



[sblock=Answer]About 10 feet.[/sblock]

Talashia's attack shakes the stone walls of the sewers and threatens to bring the whole place down, as the others sent their projectiles into the chaos.

When the dust clears, one of the children is held in place by Talashia's magical snare, and the father beast remains motionless.  The second of the children advances into the corner closest to you, obscuring your clear line of sight.

[sblock=OOC]I've included some new tokens of your characters.  They may not match your characters completely, but it's the best I could come up with.  If you've got something else you'd rather use, feel free to send it to me.  Seems I've lost all the others that I was using before... [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 6, 2009)

(since Caerwyn used a full round action, the next round he will do the following:

(useing the top of the map as north) Caerwyn moves west 20 feet, south west 5 feet and then south 5 feet for a total of thirty foot move. he then turns to face CB2 in the corner, draws and fires. ( will roll when it is his turn)


----------



## jkason (Dec 9, 2009)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

As one creature moves out of sight, and Shai realizes how close it's coming, the druid snaps his fingers, sending his wolf back out of the room and following behind. 

"We shouldn't be in reach o' that thing," Shai says. "If we move back, we might bottleneck 'em in here so we can pick it off."

[sblock=OOC]How high are the ceilings down here? I don't imagine that high, but thought I'd check just in case. In any case, Shai and Dyspeer are going to back out of this little box we're in into the preceding room. Was this other door chopped to bits, too, or can we actually close that one?[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 9, 2009)

The ceilings in the smaller rooms are relatively low--10' or so.  The ceiling in the larger room is considerably higher, probably closer to 40'.  You'll be able to tell for sure when you go farther in.


----------



## Leif (Dec 9, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6*

"Good thinking, Shai!  Where do you want me?"  Uulark will carry out any instructions he is given to the best of his ability, while staying as far away from the chaos beasts as possible.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 10, 2009)

*Rogash*

"So do we back up and wait for a target to come into view or do we make for the raised alcoves and pick them off from safety?"


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 10, 2009)

"Alcoves make sense," says Buurt as he keeps his eyes focused on the threats. "I can cover you all while you get into position and then scramble up, myself."


----------



## Leif (Dec 10, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6*

Uulark will follow Rogash, doing as he does, only taller.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 11, 2009)

Tell me who is going to the alcoves and to which one.  One PC per alcove.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 12, 2009)

see post 568.


----------



## Leif (Dec 12, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6*



industrygothica said:


> Tell me who is going to the alcoves and to which one.  One PC per alcove.



"Oh, they're kinda small, I see,"  says Uulark, after he follows Rogash to the alcove of his choice.  "Guess I'll just stand here outside until you....um...get finished with your 'business' in there."  Uulark fidgets for a moment, and then says, "Do make a special effort not to sling any ...fluids.... my way, would you?"


----------



## Scotley (Dec 14, 2009)

*Rogash*

"Here's goes nothing!" Rogash takes off at a run (x3) for the far alcove in the north wall. He shoves a barrel over to it in order to facilitate his climb.  

OOC: He'll tumble (+8) if needed to try and avoid and attack of opportunity.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 16, 2009)

Buurt and Talashia maintain their positions while the others find more strategic locations.

Shai and Dyspeer back out of the room into the narrow corridor that lead them to it.  There will be nothing ganging up on them in here!  

Caerwyn enters the room and prepares to unload on the only moving target while Rogash and Uulark scramble for one of the alcoves.  Rogash tries to shove one of the barrels over to give him a boost, but it's too heavy to move quickly.  Fortunately, he's able to shimmy up into position without it.

Faithfully, Uulark stands watch below.

From his position in the alcove, Rogash's darkvision gives him a new perspective of the large room.

[sblock=Rogash]Your eyes go up to the ceiling, some 40' from the floor.
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]Unless I missed something, which is entirely probable, we need actions from Talashia and Buurt before the bad guys go.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 16, 2009)

Talashia narrows her eyes when one of the creatures breaks free, and sends another streak of lightning spitting and popping through the air towards it, hoping to slow it down a bit. Unwilling to stay close though she quickly backs off after the attack. Shazi takes to the air, buzzing up towards the ceiling and preparing a trick of his own.

(Talashia casts Seeking Ray at the unentangled chaos beast...no Invis Castle at the moment but her attack roll is +5 ranged touch for 4d6 electrical damage. She'll then move back adjacent to Shai. Shazi flies up and readies an action to cast Gust of Wind if a chaos beast tries to come through the doorway...this will hopefully delay it at least a turn. )


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 16, 2009)

When Talashia casts her spell and then vacates her position by the door, Buurt moves to that side of the door and fires a crossbow bolt toward the beast that is near and above the opening. It is from this position that Buurt hopes to be able to cover his various allies and their movements.

[sblock=OOC]1d20+8 to hit with damage roll being 1d8+2d6 and AC is increased by +2 due to movement[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Dec 18, 2009)

*Rogash*

Breathing hard from his run and scramble, Rogash shouts a warning, "'Ware the ceiling, a pair of spiders await us way up high in the corners." He points for emphasis and then focuses on getting his bow ready.


----------



## Leif (Dec 18, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6*

Uulark briefly considers launching his spear toward the indicated spiders, but thinks better of it.  "Let the vermin come to us, I say!"


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 19, 2009)

Talashia fires off another round of electricity at the mobile beast and it lets loose with an unearthly wail.  As she moves back into the corridor with Shai, Buurt's arrow skitters off the wall.

Rogash shouts his warning from the alcove as he spots the spiders making their descent towards the movement beneath them.  The first shoots a line of sticky webbing at Caerwyn, gluing the barbaric paladin in his place.  The second gnashes its giant pincers at the foreign chaos beast, but it misses the bubbling, mutating flesh.  In turn, the chaos beast lashes out with with a spindly tentacle, but the spider, too, manages to dodge the blow.

[sblock=OOC]Woohoo!  I think I'm caught up.  Now let's just hope I attached the right image![/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Dec 19, 2009)

*Rogash*

Cursing himself for not looking more carefully before charging in here, Rogash picks a target, the spider besetting Caerwyn. He looses a brace of arrows (1d20+10=12, 1d20+4=12) and frowns through his beard as both go wide of the mark. His cursing grows more intense.


----------



## Leif (Dec 19, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6*

Quite alarmed at the vast size of the spiders that the group now faces, Uulark gulps audibly and prepares himself for a mortal fight.  "Good idea with the arrows, Rogash.  You keep right on making it mad, while I just quietly slip out of here."

OOC:  Is that a spear lying on the floor near Uulark?  If so, he will take a 5-foot step and grab it.  Never hurts to have a back-up!  In fact, if this is, indeed, the case, he will stow his spear and fight with the freebee.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 19, 2009)

Leif said:


> Quite alarmed at the vast size of the spiders that the group now faces, Uulark gulps audibly and prepares himself for a mortal fight.  "Good idea with the arrows, Rogash.  You keep right on making it mad, while I just quietly slip out of here."
> 
> OOC:  Is that a spear lying on the floor near Uulark?  If so, he will take a 5-foot step and grab it.  Never hurts to have a back-up!  In fact, if this is, indeed, the case, he will stow his spear and fight with the freebee.




[sblock=OOC]It is indeed a spear.  Consider it yours. [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 19, 2009)

"wh-  huh, a what? where? " *pfffft!* As caerwyn is warned the sticky webs anchor the poor hapless warrior to the stone floor, his hands being full with the crossbow. making a quick decision he lets loose with the bolt that is loaded at the menacing araknid:

1d20+7=17, 1d8=4 

suddenly he sees the fangs of the beast, poisen dripping in thick green globs. Panic sets in and in turn adrenalyn triggers a response!

swift action: raaaaaage!

dropping his cross bo and drawing (move action) his two handed sword he roars at the 8 legged freak.

(all actions complete)

condition: raged AC: 16; +12 hp


----------



## Leif (Dec 20, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6*

"Don't look now, Rogash, but I think Caerwyn's hemorrhoids are acting up again.  Pity that poor spider...."

[sblock=OOC, IG]Thanks for the spear Santy ....uh.... I mean, IG![/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 20, 2009)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

Shai babbles helplessly as the majority of his fellows move into rather than away from the room, and cries out when the warning of spiders comes. Then he sets his jaw and strides forward again.

"Well, at least spiders I know a thing or two about. Nice enough they seem as mad at the chaos critters as us, but last thing we need is bubbly spiders on top of what we have. Besides, I'm pretty sure the spiders aren't going to be as slippery to my lightning."

With that, a familiar rumble sounds, and a bolt strikes down at the spider assaulting Caerwyn.

[sblock=OOC]You know, I hadn't remembered that the previous room was even narrower. D'oh! Shai will move forward again with Dyspeer just far enough to get whatever line of sight he needs on that spider, then let loose the lightning.

IC appears to be down yet again. So if you want to roll in the meantime: Know: Nature +11 to see what Shai knows about big nasty spiders. And 3d6 damage for bolt number 4[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 21, 2009)

[sblock=jkason]What's your attack bonus for the lightning?[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 21, 2009)

industrygothica said:


> [sblock=jkason]What's your attack bonus for the lightning?[/sblock]




[sblock=IG]I don't see an attack roll on the spell description: Call Lightning :: d20srd.org
I believe the save DC (reflex half) is 15[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 22, 2009)

jkason said:


> [sblock=IG]I don't see an attack roll on the spell description: Call Lightning :: d20srd.org
> I believe the save DC (reflex half) is 15[/sblock]




[sblock=jkason]Thanks.  I guess playing two different versions is starting to show. [/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 22, 2009)

"Caerwyn!" Talashia calls out. She sets her teeth in a grim line and lifts her hand, ready to send another stroke of lightning out the moment a chaos beast crosses her line of sight.

(Readying action...shooting a Seeking Ray if a chaos beast crosses in her line of sight/effect. It will be a ranged touch with +9 to hit if it's the same one she hit last turn, or +5 otherwise. It does 4d6 electrical on a hit.)


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 28, 2009)

The dwarf's arrows go wide as Uulark busies himself losing a one-man battle of wits.

Caerwyn looses a bolt as he drops as he drops his crossbow, miraculously still hitting the monstrous beast in front of him.  With a great roar, he draws his mighty sword and prepares for battle.

Shai steps forward and unleashes more of his druidic heritage onto Caerwyn's attacker.  The lightning bolt crashes into the floor next to the spider, but sparks and bits of flying debris make their mark. Roll Lookup

Talashia readies herself from the safety of the small chamber, and prepares to blast anything crossing her line of sight.









*OOC:*


I'll wait a bit for something from Friadoc before continuing on with the monsters actions.   I suppose Uulark can still do something too.


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 28, 2009)

Upon hearing the shouts of what else is in the room, as well as that Caerwyn is being attached, Buurt rolls to the other side of the door and takes aim toward the spider that is attaching Caerwyn.

[sblock=OOC]The tumble is just for cinematic effect, as I don't think the spider can threaten that square, due to the doorway positioning and what not. But, if I'm wrong, let me know.

Light Crossbow Attach with Skirmishing. (1d20+8=13, 1d8=3, 2d6=7)[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Dec 29, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6*



industrygothica said:


> I suppose Uulark can still do something too.



OOC: No, no, no, far be it from me to so quickly abandon the Battle of Wits that Uulark is losing against himself!   He has faith that he will prevail in the end.....


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 12, 2010)

Buurt's goes wide as the entangled chaos beast breaks free of its bindings and moves toward Uulark.  The second beast lashes out again at the spider in front of it.  The spider shrieks, and begins to roll and trip over itself before finally getting back to its feet and gnashing out at the thing nearest to its dripping, venomous mouth.

As Caerwyn rages, the spider in front of him buries its fangs into the paladin.  The wound it leaves is ugly, but the righteous barbarian is thankful that the oozing poison has no effect.

Yet.
[sblock=OOC] Caerwyn is hit for 9 damage.  I hope you all are keeping track of your HP, because after looking at my notes, apparently I'm not...[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jan 12, 2010)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric 6, hp 35/35, AC 18, FF 15, T13*

Uulark retreats in horror due southeast, ending his move next to the wall with the barrels/crates/stuff immediately to his left.  As he retreats, he flings the new spear that he got for free at the chaos beast:  throwing a spear at a chaos beast (1d20+9=20, 1d8+1=9), and he strikes it _soundly_ with his pig-sticker!


----------



## jkason (Jan 12, 2010)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

Shai holds his ground, calling down yet another lightning bolt on the threatening spider.

[sblock=OOC]Lightning bolt number 5 (of 6) (DC 15 reflex save) (3d6=12)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 13, 2010)

*OOC:*


harumph, I had a post, but my computor went wonkers on me. not sure if you need a fort save from me, but here is it: 







Fortitude +13 1d20+13=32 

[ooc 2] i hope my attacks go just as well! [/ooc]

with a gutteral growl the barbarian hefts his mighty blade and chops at the spider that just bit him!!!

attack 1:
1d20+15=33, 2d6+10=14  natral roll of 18 (almost a crit!)

attack #2:
1d20+10=22, 2d6+10=17 









*OOC:*


 do those hit?


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 13, 2010)

jkason said:


> Shai holds his ground, calling down yet another lightning bolt on the threatening spider.
> 
> [sblock=OOC]Lightning bolt number 5 (of 6) (DC 15 reflex save) (3d6=12)






Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> harumph, I had a post, but my computor went wonkers on me. not sure if you need a fort save from me, but here is it:
> ...




That spider is goo.  The good kind of squished-bug goo, not bubbling shapechanging goo.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 13, 2010)

{OOC}can i attempt a strength check to get out of the spider webs? or is that for next round?[/OOC]


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 13, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> {OOC}can i attempt a strength check to get out of the spider webs? or is that for next round?[/OOC]




Attempting escape is a standard action, so you'll have to wait until next round.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 13, 2010)

*check*  next round it wis then.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 16, 2010)

*Rogash*

The dwarf draws from his quiver and sends fresh arrows (1d20+10=29, 1d20+4=10) hurtling toward the nearest Chaos Beast in hopes of stopping it before it reaches Uulark. One sinks (1d8+5=8) deep into the swirling mass.


----------



## Friadoc (Jan 16, 2010)

Dropping back about ten feet or so, Buurt tries to line up a better shot one of the spiders and lets loose with a magically touched bolt from his crossbow.

[sblock=ooc]Crossbow attack with skirmish (1d20+8=12, 1d8=6, 2d6=11)

Okay, that just sucked. A lot of damage for a shot that's likely to miss.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 22, 2010)

Shai and Caerwyn team up on the spider and turn it to a pile of burnt hair and goo.

Rogash and Uulark finally stop the bubbling mass of flesh threatening Uulark.

Buurts arrow goes wide, and thankfully doesn't hit any of his friends.

* Talashia's turn, then the bad guys go.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 23, 2010)

industrygothica said:


> * Talishia's turn, then the bad guys go.




OOC: Yeah, she scares the crap out of Rogash sometimes too.


----------



## Leif (Jan 23, 2010)

OOC:  Uulark hides behind Rogash when she's mad, too!


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 30, 2010)

Frustrated that no chaos monster was entering her line of sight...the giant SPIDER there probably helping with that...Talashia goes over to crouch near Rogash and fires another bolt of lightning at the chaos beast lurking against the north wall!

(Seeking Ray! 12 to hit, for 9 damage...terrible rolls, but chaos beasts don't have very good Touch defense hopefully.  Roll Lookup Seeking Ray does ignore melee penalties and Cover bonuses to AC, happily...)


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 3, 2010)

Talashia's spell stops the remaining chaos beast, leaving only one giant spider to deal with.

That spider makes its way to the nearest living thing, which happens to be Caerwyn, and opens its huge, poisonous maw.  Inside the gaping hole, Caerwyn can see its insides shifting and oozing as the chaotic transformation begins.  It tries to clamp its mandibles onto the paladin, but the transformation cripples it for an instant, and the attack misses.

The others advance as Caerwyn plunges his blade into the thing, and the spider looses an eerie wail that echoes through the cavernous sewers.  One by one your attacks beat the giant spider down, until it lies a motionless mass of half-transformed bloody pulp.

[sblock=OOC]No sense in dragging it out since there was only one spider left.  You're free to explore for a bit.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 3, 2010)

with a great utterance ov frustration the youong human breaks from the spider's webs that hold him when all the dreatures are gone, he rests on one knee, fatigued from the expirence. his breathing going from rasping to calm after a few minutes.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 3, 2010)

"Caerwyn!" Talashia calls out as she bolts into the room, skirting the messy, nasty spider bodies and the still fizzing, slowly dissolving piles of chaos goo. She runs to her brother's side. "Are you all right? What were you thinking, charging into a room full of chaos beasts?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 4, 2010)

*Shrug* "Had to make sure that the beasties wouldn't try and chase you. Dad would beat me to a pulp if I let you get hurt."


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 4, 2010)

While the siblings "discuss", Buurt gives the area a once over, searching for anything hidden that might be useful, needful, or informative. Also, if and when possible the half-orc will police his bolts, recovering those useful and damaged, this later part is more out of habit than need.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 4, 2010)

*Rogash*

Dropping his bow back into its quiver, Rogash the slips down from the alcove and checks to see what is in the barrels. "How many of those cursed chaos beasts can there be down here?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 5, 2010)

Scotley said:


> Dropping his bow back into its quiver, Rogash the slips down from the alcove and checks to see what is in the barrels. "How many of those cursed chaos beasts can there be down here?"




Wanting to get the subject off of him (and not wanting to get  his sister riled up) he shifts his attention to Rogash's question, "Hopefully we have disposed of  the last of them."


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 5, 2010)

Talashia just shakes her head at her brother's comment. "Just...when you're in the fray like that, it makes it hard for me to use my full powers. Still, you're all right, so I suppose it worked out."

"But," she adds, "I very much doubt that was all of them."

The sorceress took a moment to look around then, as Shazi cautiously flew into the room.

"Where do we go from here?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 5, 2010)

*OOC:*


 according to map on post 608, there looks to only be one door in this room, is that correct?





 

Caerwyn looks about and tries to make out the lay of the room. he then walks aobut to see if there are any footsteps that dissappear into the walls.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 5, 2010)

[sblock=Rogash]It looks like a shipment of some sort.  Why it's here in the sewers is anyone's guess, though your roguish background gives you a well-deserved clue.

One of the larger barrels is full to the rim with sugar.  It is free of insects, at least any that you can see.  

The other larger barrel is of a bit more use to Rogash, as it is full of exotic weapons.  They are:

1. Battleaxe
2. Dire Flail
3. Spiked Chain
4. Shuriken
5. Whip
6. Morningstar

And finally Rogash hits paydirt with the smaller barrel--16 gallons of famous Dwarfhead Stout.

The small crate is full of common cosmetics.  Well, as common as can be expected, as cosmetics are typically only worn by the rich.  As rogash rummages through what must be over 2,000 gp worth of the stuff, he notices a false bottom on the crate.  Underneath, a well packed box with a small amulet.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Feb 6, 2010)

*Rogash*

After a quick sample of the Dwarfhead Stout that leaves him licking foam off his lips, Rogash calls to Talashia, albeit reluctantly, "Lass, come see what I've found. I suspect that some of it may be magical in nature.  This cask is full of weapons, that cosmetics, but also this amulet." He holds out the carefully packed amulet.  "The others are just food stuffs," he amends with perhaps too casual an air.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 6, 2010)

"Hmm?" Talashia goes over to Rogash and looks over the barrels with some surprise. "This is a rich stash for a handful of kobolds in a sewer," she murmurs. "Lets have a closer look."

A few magical phrases, and the room lights up in her eyes with the ebbs and flows of magical energy. She examines the amulet, but also the other barrels, looking for sources of enchantment.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 6, 2010)

[sblock=Talashia]To Talashia's surprise, none of the weapons in the barrel glow under her spell.  The sugar and stout are perfectly normal as well... at least as normal as Dwarfhead stout can be.

The cosmetics in the crate are magical only in the amount of gold they will bring, but the amulet nearly blinds her as it reveals to her its magical properties.

_Amulet of natural armor +3_

Note: this will translate into a level 6 _Amulet of Protection_ after the 4e conversion, worth 1,800 gp.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 6, 2010)

"These are mostly trade goods," Talashia notes, though her eyes linger over the jewelry and 'cosmetics' for a moment. "Ordinary, though valuable. But this..."

She lifts the amulet and tilts it this way and that.

"This is remarkable. A strong protective spell is on it. It should prove very useful in fending off even chaos beast attacks."

(OOC - IG, there's a pretty big relative power difference between an Amulet of Natural Armor +3 (fairly powerful stuff in 3.5e), and a level 6 Amulet of Protection (negligible value, since we're all level 11 in 4e)...are you sure that's the conversion you're looking for?)


----------



## Scotley (Feb 7, 2010)

"I hope we have seen the last of those hideous chaos beasts, but best to have it just in case."


----------



## Leif (Feb 8, 2010)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6*

Grateful to be alive after the battle concludes, Uulark takes a moment to thank the 'higher powers' in prayer for preserving everyone _pretty much_ intact.

OOC:  Hey, IG, looks from the 4E rules like U-dude is going to need to specify a deity after we make the switch. (Or did I miss something?  Anyway, I know some of the spells and things only work for followers of certain deities, or at least that was my impression?)  Any thoughts that you have on this will be appreciated, but please note that I don't mind choosing a specific deity.


----------



## jkason (Feb 9, 2010)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

Shai is slow to re-enter the room, keeping Dyspeer close to heel as he scans around to make sure nothing else is planning to pop out or drop down upon them. As it becomes clear no further attacks are in the offing, he enters, keeping well away from any chaos goo and warning Dys against same. He frowns as the others recount the horde in the room.

You know, the journal said summat about the kobolds being in the way, didn't it?" he says, clearly working to remember. "And they were working for White Plume's old boss. Maybe this is where they were storing whatever they were bringing into town, and where that old alchemist's trouble got mixed up with theirs?"

He scratches Dyspeer absently behind the ears as he cocks his own head to the side and offers, "Probably this is the kind of proof we _don't_ want to take to the magistrate if he's with White Plume, huh?"


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 9, 2010)

"Not to mention it's not proof of anything," Talashia adds. "There're no markings on these barrels, no evidence of who they belong to or where they came from. For all we know this is all just supplies that the kobolds have stolen from around town."

She shakes her head. "Of course, you and I know kobolds aren't likely to steal whole barrels of sugar and weapons too big for them to use, but the point remains. Technically speaking we don't even know if any of this was obtained illegally. Certainly there's no obvious contraband in it."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 9, 2010)

"That sounds more like what a cirtain forest bandit would have taken and kept in their stores. Perhaps this is what was brought befoore the magistrate that got that poor soul eviserated and drawn and quartered the other day."


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 9, 2010)

"We've proof enough for us," mutters Buurt to himself while he looks through the stuff that was found. The half-orcs demeanor, with respect to the subject of the man with the white plumed hat, seems dour, at best, but he's following the lead of the others.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 10, 2010)

"you know, htis is the perfect loot to keep on hand, incase there is to be an altercation up above in the fight ring. these could be items that are to be used by the goons that guard the place.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 10, 2010)

"Bah. Enough speculation. Lets continue onward. For all we know the very next room has a detailed manifest showing exactly what's going on here."

She goes over towards the door on the far side of the chamber but stops shy of it with a glance at Rogash.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 10, 2010)

"Ah, a door. Need  me to use the master key, sis?"
A huge grin grows suddenly on his face, teeth shining through the muck and grime.


----------



## jkason (Feb 10, 2010)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



Scott DeWar said:


> "Ah, a door. Need  me to use the master key, sis?"
> A huge grin grows suddenly on his face, teeth shining through the muck and grime.




Shai starts at the joke.

"Now, I like breakin' stuff much as the next guy, but we got ourselves in a fix here not being able to close a door again. Maybe we could find a way to pick the lock, instead?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 10, 2010)

"oh kay." says Caerwyn in mock sorry, the grin still on his face.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 10, 2010)

*Rogash*

Taking a last longing look at the keg of stout, Rogash moves to the door and begins to examine it carefully. 

OOC: Search +10, Open lock and Disable Device +13.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 11, 2010)

Rogash studies the door for a long moment without touching it. He examines every inch of it, including the knob, hinges, and gap around the frame.  Finally, after what seems an eternity to those watching, the dwarf puts his thick fingers on the knob, turns it, and pushes the door open.

There is a small landing on the other side, and a spiral staircase leads down farther into the depths of the city.

(Moving on...)

The belly of the city is eerily quiet as you descend the staircase into a long, winding corridor that finally ends at an open door.  Beyond the door is a large, square room filled with rows of thick, granite-like columns about every ten feet.  The ceiling is low, maybe 8'.  On the opposite wall, in the opposite corner, is a closed door identical to the one you are looking through now.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 11, 2010)

[sblock=for IG only] what would it take to see if Caerwyn noticed the "last longing look at he keg of stout" and picked it up to carry with the party? strictly for the dwarf of course.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Feb 11, 2010)

*Rogash*

Rogash enters the room moving sideways and gestures the others to spread out, so as to better see anything hiding behind the columns.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 11, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> [sblock=for IG only] what would it take to see if Caerwyn noticed the "last longing look at he keg of stout" and picked it up to carry with the party? strictly for the dwarf of course.[/sblock]




[sblock=Caerwyn]It's a 16 gallon barrel, and weighs approximately 132 lbs.  It's heavy, but it can be done.  No rolls required, just do it if you want to.[/sblock]

Nothing is evident behind the columns.


----------



## jkason (Feb 11, 2010)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



industrygothica said:


> Rogash studies the door for a long moment without touching it. He examines every inch of it, including the knob, hinges, and gap around the frame.  Finally, after what seems an eternity to those watching, the dwarf puts his thick fingers on the knob, turns it, and pushes the door open.




Shai smiles. "See, that was much cleaner. Lockpicking seems a lot more complicated when I've tried it."



> There is a small landing on the other side, and a spiral staircase leads down farther into the depths of the city.




Shai bites his lip as he recalls the trouble with the pixie and her necromantic summonings on the last spiral staircase, but breathes a little easier as they seem to move on undisturbed.



> The belly of the city is eerily quiet as you descend the staircase into a long, winding corridor that finally ends at an open door.  Beyond the door is a large, square room filled with rows of thick, granite-like columns about every ten feet.  The ceiling is low, maybe 8'.  On the opposite wall, in the opposite corner, is a closed door identical to the one you are looking through now.




Shai holds himself ready, looking to the others. "I guess we keep going, then?" He holds his bow ready and keeps Dyspeer close as the group moves into the room.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 12, 2010)

A sound reminiscent of a rolling barral comes from the room that had the spiders and chaos beasts in it and caerwyn is seen rolling the 16 gallon barrel of dwarvin stout into the columned room. if it is cleaner, he will set it upright and leave it here.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 12, 2010)

Talashia frowned and squinted slightly into the room.

"Hard to keep our distance in this room," she muttered. "A chaos beast could be behind any column, and we wouldn't see it until it was on top of us. Shazi."

The mephit sighed, perhaps hoping he'd suffered the fate of so many familiars and been forgotten, and flew down to Talashia's height.

"Go up nearer the ceiling and fly around a bit to get an idea of what awaits us...if anything."

Shazi nodded, then added in a tone of mock servility, "And maybe, if there's some new paint on one of the stones, I could watch it set? Could I? That would add ever so much color to my day."

Talashia gave him a pointed look and made a shooing gesture. Shazi took the hint and flew up and around the columns to see what there was to see.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 12, 2010)

Shazi doesn't see anything... not even some new paint.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 12, 2010)

*Rogash*

Despite the ease with which they passed the last door, Rogash moves up and gives this door the same careful attention.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 12, 2010)

Scotley said:


> Despite the ease with which they passed the last door, Rogash moves up and gives this door the same careful attention.




Roll something.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 13, 2010)

industrygothica said:


> Roll something.



Caerwyn has been rolling a barrel, does that count?


----------



## Scotley (Feb 13, 2010)

OOC: search check then Open Lock or Disable Device which ever is needed (1d20+10=17, 1d20+13=32)

"Hmmm, doesn't look like there's anything here..."


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 13, 2010)

Scotley said:


> OOC: search check then Open Lock or Disable Device which ever is needed (1d20+10=17, 1d20+13=32)
> 
> "Hmmm, doesn't look like there's anything here..."




There's nothing there, but the door is well and truly stuck.  After a little examination, Rogash can tell that there is a mechanical mechanism that won't allow this door to be opened until the other is closed.

OOC: Nice roll!


----------



## Scotley (Feb 13, 2010)

*Rogash*

"Odd, this door cannot be opened until the other is closed. Perhaps a protection against the Chaos Beasts? Dare we close the other and proceed?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 13, 2010)

"That sound like the start of some sort of trap, if you ask me"


----------



## Scotley (Feb 13, 2010)

"You could be right. Let's have a little look around." Rogash examines the columns and what he can see of the ceiling trying to determine if this room can be flooded or if the ceiling can come down, something grisly like that.

OOC: seach check (1d20+10=25)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 13, 2010)

"what about the columns. Can the columns open up?"


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 14, 2010)

Scotley said:


> "You could be right. Let's have a little look around." Rogash examines the columns and what he can see of the ceiling trying to determine if this room can be flooded or if the ceiling can come down, something grisly like that.
> 
> OOC: seach check (1d20+10=25)




[sblock=Rogash]The ceiling seems strong and secure, and Rogash can't make out any openings from where the room might be flooded or otherwise made hazardous.

Searching the columns, he notices that one in particular (H9) seem to bear no weight.  A closer inspection, thanks to Rogash's dwarven ancestry, reveals faint and distorted lines in he vague shape of a woman.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 14, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]


industrygothica said:


> [sblock=Rogash]
> Searching the columns, he notices that one in particular (H9) seem to bear no weight.  A closer inspection, thanks to Rogash's dwarven ancestry, reveals faint and distorted lines in *the vague shape of a woman.*




aw crap!
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Feb 14, 2010)

*Rogash*

The dwarf suddenly tenses and points to a particular column with his axe. "That column is not part of the support system. It bares the shape of a woman within. Perhaps it could animate."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 14, 2010)

"Animate?" a quizical frown on the barbarian's brow bolsters the belief that he is cluless, then he brightens with inspiration, " you mean like a zombie?" then it darkens at the memorie of the ogre zombies, "Ugh."


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 16, 2010)

"More like a golem, most likely," Talashia says, striding forward to meet Rogash and join him in perusing the column.

"Give me a moment."

She murmurs a few magical syllables, and peers through the pierced veil to spy any weaves of magic around or through the thing.

(Detect Magic)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 16, 2010)

"A houzawhat?" His brow pinches together as he tries to figure out what language his sister just spoke.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 16, 2010)

There is definitely some magic going on here.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 16, 2010)

"Hmm...some kind of aura there all right," Talashia mutters, squinting a little to try to make them out.

Spellcraft check to identify types of magic auras: 29
Roll Lookup


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 17, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> "Hmm...some kind of aura there all right," Talashia mutters, squinting a little to try to make them out.
> 
> Spellcraft check to identify types of magic auras: 29
> Roll Lookup




Stong transmutation, minor enchantment


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 17, 2010)

" So we are at an impasse. W can't open that door untill we close this door shere we are likely to have to deal with that  ... t_thing_. Right?"


----------



## jkason (Feb 17, 2010)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

"Well, if it's shaped like a woman, at least it's not a chaos critter, yes?" Shai pipes up hopefully.

"If she's stuck 'til we close the doors, maybe we ought ta just line up 'round her while one of us closes the door. Unless someone can untrick the magic trap?"

The druid's eyes light up. "Or maybe it's Vardi, trapped here by Durlan!  ... though that does seem awful involved for keeping an Innkeeper's daughter."


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 17, 2010)

Talashia for the most part ignores the chatter around her as she examines the pillar.

"I can't promise it's not dangerous," she says, "But I don't think it will explode or anything like that. And it doesn't look like any golem I've ever seen..._definitely_ not a chaos beast..."

The sorceress nods slowly. "It _could_ be a trapped person. The magic is intact, and it's powerful...it could be dispelled, I think, or at least suppressed for a few moments."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 17, 2010)

jkason said:


> "If she's stuck 'til we close the doors, maybe we ought ta just line up 'round her while one of us closes the door. Unless someone can untrick the magic trap?"
> 
> The druid's eyes light up. "Or maybe it's Vardi, trapped here by Durlan!  ... though that does seem awful involved for keeping an Innkeeper's daughter."




"Are you suggesting that the room's trap is to force people to be trapped within the piller or *looks about* pillers?", Fire ignights within his eyes at the very thought of such enslavement, "then we need to help her be released!"


----------



## Scotley (Feb 20, 2010)

"Very well, let us close the door and see what happens. If nothing then we open the other." He adjusts his shield and grips his axe tightly.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 20, 2010)

Who's closing it?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 21, 2010)

Caerwyn will stand 5 feet away from the column and have his sword ready.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 21, 2010)

When no one moves to close the door, Talashia sighs and waves a hand at it. A magical breeze springs up, wafting to the door to push it closed.

"Honestly."

(OOC - Mage Hand.)


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 22, 2010)

*One door closes...*

The spectral hand easily pushes the door closed.  Empty moments pass, and not even the fluttering of Shazi's wings breaks the silence.  Finally, a subtle click on the other side of the room echos through the soundless chamber, and the opposite door creaks inward.  Two slithering tentacles finish pushing it open, and a lone chaos beast makes a grand entrance from small antechamber beyond.

As you take up your weapons, years of dust and bits of stone rain down from the column as the human-sized woman takes her form.  Though beautiful, there is no doubt that she is crafted from the stone itself.  Unfortunately, the glistening two-handed blade she is carrying is not!

[sblock=Status & Initiative]I've lost track of everyone's hit points, so we'll assume you're all fully healed at this point.

21 Buurt
14 Rogash
14 Statue
14 Chaos Beast
11 Caerwyn
10 Shaimon Hu'u
10 Talashia
4 Uulark
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 22, 2010)

industrygothica said:


> The spectral hand easily pushes the door closed.
> 
> As you take up your weapons, years of dust and bits of stone rain down from the column as the human-sized woman takes her form.  Though beautiful, there is no doubt that she is crafted from the stone itself.  Unfortunately, the glistening two-handed blade she is carrying is not!
> 
> ...




"Animated stone. Just great.Well, lets see if it is worse then a zombie."









*OOC:*


 assuming that the statue moves the 5 feet to caerwyn






1d20+13=14, 1d20+7=18, 2d6+8=16, 2d6+7=15 

Melee Full Atk: Greatsword +13/+8 (2d6+7, 19-20/x2)

[something tells me they both miss. I could glance at my available resources to find out, but I feel that is cheating]


----------



## Scotley (Feb 22, 2010)

*Rogash*

With a wordless battlecry, Rogash abandons his axe to take up his bow and unleash a swarm of arrows (1d20+9=20, 1d20+9=21, 1d20+3=12) at the approaching Chaos Beast. A pair his arrows find the mark (1d8+3=11, 1d8+3=10). He takes a step away from the approaching beast. "Is there no end to these infernal things!"


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 22, 2010)

*AC toward Chaos Best is 22 (dodge and skirmish) and 21 toward Statue (just skirmish)*

With a fresh bolt in his trusty crossbow, Buurt launches himself into a lateral zig-zagging movement, which should make it hard for either foe to hit him, but more so for the chaos beast. Keeping himself at range, the half-orc scout waits for the right moment and launches a bolt at the Chaos Beast.

The bolt has barely launched and Buurt is already moving to reload and continue his assault.

[sblock=ooc]
Light crossbow with skirmish (1d20+8=26, 1d8=7, 2d6=8)
[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 23, 2010)

I should've posted this earlier, but...'

Pick your locations, please.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 23, 2010)

Is that Caerwyn on J9? if so, good.


----------



## jkason (Feb 23, 2010)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

The druid frowns as both the chaos beast enters and the stone creature comes to life. He waves a piece of holly over his arm, muttering as he touches the same arm to Dyspeer. A snapping as if of branches sounds along the surface of both man and animal.

"The statue came ta life when the chaos critter door opened," the woodsman says as he takes up his bow. "What if it's there to take on the gooey thing, and not us? Think we oughtta give it room?"

[sblock=OOC]Casting Barkskin, using share spells to give Dyspeer the +2 benefit, as well. Shai and Dys are good where they are, I expect (L & M 8 if I'm reading the icons right).[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 24, 2010)

OOC: Sorry, forgot the labels.


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 24, 2010)

OOC: Buurt's initial placement is good with me, too.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 24, 2010)

according to post 670, Caerwyn was 5 feet away from the caryatid column.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 25, 2010)

OOC: I'm happy with where you placed Rogash. THX


----------



## Leif (Mar 3, 2010)

*Uulark Simental*

OOC:  I like the placement of Uulark, too.  Thanks, likewise.


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 3, 2010)

Buurt and Rogash impale the chaos beast with a volley of arrows as the thing moves up behind the animated column.  It strikes out at the moving stone, but if the statue even recognized the attack, she didn't acknowledge it as she moved up to swing her massive sword at the fleet-footed half-orc.  Fortunately, Buurt managed to sidestep the blade as well as her seconday attack--a slap with her hard, stony hand.



[sblock=Status & Initiative]
21 Buurt (0/41)
14 Rogash (0/48)
14 Statue
14 Chaos Beast
11 Caerwyn (0/59) <~~~ Current Initiative
10 Shaimon Hu'u (0/41)
10 Talashia (0/28)
4 Uulark (0/35)
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 3, 2010)

*a rules based change in plans*



Scott DeWar said:


> "Animated stone. Just great.Well, lets see if it is worse then a zombie."
> 
> 
> 
> ...




for the record, Caerwyn will have to move more the 5 feet so  there for he can take only his first attack. ignore the second attack, please. he will have moved to (I9) to make his attack.


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 3, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> for the record, Caerwyn will have to move more the 5 feet so  there for he can take only his first attack. ignore the second attack, please. he will have moved to (I9) to make his attack.




[sblock=OOC]I assumed you'd want to modify your actions since your intended target moved.  Thanks for updating.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 3, 2010)

ACK! double post!!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 3, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]glad to be of service.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Mar 4, 2010)

*Uulark Simental*

The brave Uulark moves to L9 next to Shai, and hides behind the column while he readies his spear.


----------



## jkason (Mar 5, 2010)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

As the statue attacks Buurt, Shai frowns. 

"Not for the critter, then," he says. "Maybe if the door woke it up ... " his words trail off. A quick whistle from Shai perks up his wolf's ears, and a quick jerk of his chin sends the wolf running around the melee toward the now-open door. 

With Dyspeer off, the woodsman turns his attention back to the battle. He drops his bow and steps forward, grabbing up his warhammer in both hands. Even as he does so, his fingernails seem to grow more pointed, his shoulders  add bulk, and the toothy grin he displays has a definite fanged aspect. A low growl issues from his throat as he says, "Now, stony lass, time for some smashing..."

[sblock=OOC]I'm not sure 'shut door' is on Dyspeer's official 'trick' list, but it seems like it's no more complicated than a bull rush, which is an attack, so I'm hoping that's okay to assume a free action for the handling. It's unclear to me if he'll be able to actually do it this round, since he's swinging out of reach of the statue (row 5?), but figured Dys's movement's better than Shai's by a wide margin, and Shai's probably best in melee with something that won't turn him to goo.

The fluff may be confusing, since Shai's actually raging, not wildshaping. Since he's moving to a build that won't have rage but a lot more animal traits, figured I'd start integrating the rage as an 'animal aspect'. In any case, free actions to drop bow and rage, draw weapon as part of movement to J8, then an attempt at Shai Smash:

2-handed ragey warhammer attack (1d20+11=17, 1d8+8=12) 

AC 17 (+2 Barkskin, -2 rage). [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 6, 2010)

*Rogash*

With another step back, Rogash let's fly with another volley of arrows (1d20+9=29, 1d20+9=11, 1d20+3=11). Most go wide, but one sinks into the very center of the beast (1d8+3=9). 

OOC: I'm assuming the Chaos Beasts aren't subject to crits and sneak attacks.


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 10, 2010)

Scotley said:


> With another step back, Rogash let's fly with another volley of arrows (1d20+9=29, 1d20+9=11, 1d20+3=11). Most go wide, but one sinks into the very center of the beast (1d8+3=9).
> 
> OOC: I'm assuming the Chaos Beasts aren't subject to crits and sneak attacks.




[sblock=OOC]Typically CB's are not subject to critical hits, but I think I'll give this one to you just for simplicity's sake.  You all have become so adept at fighting off Chaos Beasts now, this one is basically just fodder for the greater other threat.

I'm just waiting on Shayuri to act, and then I'll update.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 10, 2010)

(OOC - Me? Oh man...that's embarrassing...my bad.)

Talashia begins to chant in the breathy syllables of Auran, and immediately a warm gust of humid wind sweeps through the room, swirling up and around the sorceress. Shazi winces and calls gleefully, "I'd get out of the way if I was you!" to the ones fighting the chaos beast and statue.

Lightning flashes from her fingers and palms as she holds out her hands, and between them a pulsing sphere of electricity begins to grow. Glowing a hot blue-white, and crackling loudly enough to echo in the small chamber, the ball of lightning abruptly hits some critical mass and launches out! It sails past the two enemies to strike the pillar behind them...and bursts into a thunderous cacophony of snapping bolts of power, and sizzling, snaking arcs along the walls and floor. The conflagration came horrifyingly close to Buurt without quite touching him...but he could feel it buzzing in his skin and hair.

Fortunately, both the beast and statue were engulfed in the attack!

(Scintillating Sphere! 6d6 damage, or half with Ref save DC 19)


----------



## Scotley (Mar 10, 2010)

industrygothica said:


> [sblock=OOC]Typically CB's are not subject to critical hits, but I think I'll give this one to you just for simplicity's sake.  You all have become so adept at fighting off Chaos Beasts now, this one is basically just fodder for the greater other threat.
> 
> I'm just waiting on Shayuri to act, and then I'll update.[/sblock]




OOC: In that case Crit check (1d20+9=17) for additional crit damage (2d8+6=20)


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 11, 2010)

Talashia's blast of lightning blows chunks out of the living statue, but the thing does not fall.  Instead, she continues her assault on the half-orc.  Furtunately, Buurt is still able to dodge her nimble attacks.

Surveying the scene, the others are thankful that chaos beasts don't have any regenerative powers. Otherwise, the hundreds of bits of gore splattered throughout the room would make for a swarm that would make the gods cringe.

OOC: Statue saves for 14 damage; CB didn't have a prayer.  No map this time, but you guys are up.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 12, 2010)

*71 hp, AC 16*

Caerwyn sees the lightning have little effect, coupled with the visage of the wicked blade of the statue he throws caution to the wind as adrenallyn surges through his veins!

*ITS ALL THE RAGE! *

1d20+15=31, 2d6+10=14, 1d20+10=17, 2d6+10=18


----------



## jkason (Mar 12, 2010)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

Dyspeer shoves the door closed, then whimpers at the chunks of goo that land in his fur from the exploding Chaos Beast.

Shai, on the other hand, howls in mad glee at the display of power. He follows up with a solid pounding blow against the statue's side.

[sblock=OOC]5' step to J9 to start trying to set up a flank, then another warhammery attack.

Raging warhammer attack; damage (1d20+11=30, 1d8+8=9)
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 13, 2010)

*Rogash*

The dwarf can't help a grim smile at the destroyed chaos beast. He stows his bow and moves forward to snag his axe from the floor. He then considers the best approach to move into flanking position.


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 13, 2010)

*AC 22 (Dodge versus statue and move 10+ feet) HP 41*

With the electrical display as a cover, Buurt throws himself backwards quickly, letting his crossbow drop to dangle from the tether about his off-hand wrist while his main hand takes up his mace. Using a pillar as a rebound point, the half-orc scout throws himself into a flanking position on the statue.

[sblock=ooc]Initiative;Tumble;Mace Attack;Mace Damage;Skirmish Damage (1d20+4=5, 1d20+12=26, 1d20+5=24, 1d8+1=8, 2d6=9)

Hope those rolls help explain my actions.  total potential damage is 17.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 13, 2010)

*OOC:*


 Friadoc, Who are you flanking with?


----------



## Leif (Mar 13, 2010)

*Uulark Simental*

OOC:  Is the statue attacked from all sides already, or is there room for another assailant?  U kinda hopes that there isn't, but he'll ease up there and poke at it with his spear if he must.  [speaking of slackavistic....]


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 13, 2010)

OOC: I was thinking a rogue double-flank.  But, I'm open for whatever.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 14, 2010)

Friadoc said:


> OOC: I was thinking a rogue double-flank.  But, I'm open for whatever.




OOC: My thoughts exactly...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 14, 2010)

flanking with rogash. got it. good idea.


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 15, 2010)

A few well-placed attacks as well as a couple of well-timed dodges from Buurt turn what could have been a devastating encounter into nothing more than a minor nuisance.  The statue before you crumbles into a pile of debris amidst the mass of fleshy goo left by the chaos beast.

Dyspeer waits at the now closed door, wagging his tail impatiently.

[sblock=OOC]I don't have all my notes with me, but I'm confident that that was enough to call this one done.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 15, 2010)

*OOC:*


 was the sword made of stone or was it real and still amoungs the rubble?


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 15, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> was the sword made of stone or was it real and still amoungs the rubble?




The sword was real enough when it was being swung at Buurt, but has since turned back into stone along with its wielder.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 15, 2010)

*OOC:*


 gotcha! 







"well, that was bad enoung. " says caerwyn as he settles himself after the worry storm leaves him.

[crunchy] stopping rage, resting to relieve of fatigue [/crunchy]

"I need to rest a vew seconds"


----------



## Scotley (Mar 16, 2010)

*Rogash*

"Aye, take your time. I think now that the beast and this pile 'o rock are done for we have a moment to catch our breath." Rogash kicks a hunk of defunct Chaos Beast and moans, "How many of these cursed things can there be down here?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 16, 2010)

"consideering that one can breed till its killed, legeons of them."


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 16, 2010)

"I'd like to think we've at least made a dent in their population," Talashia says as she goes to the remains of the statue and fishes around in the cracked and crumbled stone with her foot.

"But it all depends on how long the first one escaped, and how many creatures it, and its spawn, have come into contact with. Still, so far we haven't seen any massive numbers. It may be the kobolds managed to keep their numbers down at first."

She frowns at the stone sword.

"Or something else did."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 16, 2010)

"Well, we have a door to go through, right?"


----------



## Leif (Mar 17, 2010)

*Uulark Simental*

Uulark takes a quick inventory of arms, legs, and assorted other body parts, and, so satisfied, pronounces himself ready to proceed.  He looks almost smug, in fact....


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 17, 2010)

Talashia nods at Caerwyn. "Whenever you're rested and ready," she says with a sisterly smirk.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 17, 2010)

"I have _been_ ready" he says with with his typical overly confident smugness


----------



## jkason (Mar 21, 2010)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

As the statue crumbles, so too does Shai sink to his knees. With a shudder, his extra bulk and fangs seem to melt away, though the normally-tan man is decidedly paler. He looks about, clearly embarrassed, though it's unclear if it's from his current weakness or the obvious bloodlust he displayed during the encounter. In either case, he says little as the others debate their next move.

Soon enough, the color comes back to Shai's cheeks, and he rises to collect his bow, then move to Dyspeer's side. 

"Onwards and ... well, not up, I suppose, but time to see what else is behind this door, yes?"


----------



## Leif (Mar 21, 2010)

*Uulark Simental*

"Yes, absolutely, brother Shai," says Uulark, and he adds, "Neat trick you showed us just then, by the way."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 22, 2010)

*Rogash*

The dwarf surveys the others and concludes they are ready to go on. He moves to the door and opens it.


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 22, 2010)

A corridor lies beyond the door.  Rogash can tell that the construction is new and, until recently, the passage was frequently used.

The corridor itself is fairly straight, though there are subtle rises and falls in the floor.  Fresh-ish wheel marks suggest that a cart of some sort was used back and forth.  That's good for whoever was hauling the load, because whatever it was they were carrying was bound to get heavy, as the passage goes on for what seems like forever.

Finally it comes to an end at a sturdy iron gate.  On the other side is a cavern, mostly natural with a few man-made touches.  A quartet of trolls have encircled a chaos beast and are prodding it with sticks and laughing.  At least a dozen kobolds are busy keeping their distance.

On the other side of the cavern, down in a recess, is a large, flaming brazier (note that the trolls are as far away from the fire as they can get).  Two large cages are suspended above the braziers, and inside each is a human male.  One is older, and a bit frail looking.  The other is larger and healthier, and looks the part of a disheveled noble.  Neither of them see you, as their attention is on the three garish looking women (at least you think they're women) next to the fire engaged in a heated conversation with a regal half-elf in a white-plumed hat.

[sblock=Read Lips; Spot DC 16]"Yes, I am aware that I promised you your nuts, and I will get them.  Unfortunately, those in your _employ_ happened to have burst in on that insane alchemist's extraplanar menagerie and didn't have the common decency to clean up after themselves!  Now your wicked playthings have infested the sewers, and until they're dealt with the tunnels cannot be finished."

"The chaos beasties aren't our problem," one of the women say.  Her voice is dry and raspy, and accented with a high-pitched squeal. "Nuts for service, you said.  We gave service," she looks up at the younger man suspended in the cage.  "Now you give the nuts!"

"Yes," White-Plume replies in frustration.  "But I can't get you your nuts until the sewers are cleaned!  There is apparently a group of ragtags who've already discovered it--the gods only know how--and even gone to the magistrate about it.  Fortunately my playing around inside his head has left him dreadfully addled, and he doesn't remember it.  But we'll let them clear out the tunnels for us, for that is what they've set out to do just to prove the beasts' existence.  Then when they're through, your fire-loving friends there can have them for lunch."
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 22, 2010)

It must be too dark for caerwyn to see the lips of those talking.

1d20=7


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 22, 2010)

Shazi, on the other hand, can see in the dark just fine. And he doesn't seem happy AT ALL about what he's seeing...

Spot (Shazi): 21
Roll Lookup 

(hee...his Spot is +6, compared to Talashia's +0...so I just rolled his)


----------



## jkason (Mar 22, 2010)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

Shai stops at the sight, and makes sure to keep Dyspeer quiet and controlled, then he turns to the tableau. He squints a moment, then with a literal blink of his eyes, his irises shift from their natural green to the bright yellow of an owl. His bird-eye pupils dilate, disregarding the impediments of flickering torchlight. 

"They're behind the chaos critters!" Shai whispers as his new eyes allow him access to the distant conversation. "And they're the ones what wanted the dryad nuts to begin with. Guess I don't have to feel so bad Tanith wandered off with 'em. They did something for old White Plume there. I think they took the younger man ... wait. If they were trying to track down the nuts, then that older fella ... that might be Loddie!"

[sblock=OOC]I think I'm having far too much fun with extra wildshapey fluff, but what the hell. Seems a decent way to explain a pretty nice Spot roll:

Spot to read lips. (1d20+12=22)

Not sure I'm entirely right in my interpretations of what was being said, but luckily Shai's never been super-bright, so I can blame it on him. [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 22, 2010)

"Who is behind the chaos creature? I don't see anything except the trolls." and the wrongfully imprisoned and oppressed people there ...."
Caerwyn's eyes narrow and darken as he focuses on the cages over the flames. Then he sees white plume and his teeth clench so hard blood starts leeking from his gums. his breath strats getting quiet and his hackls start raising ...

[sblock=fluff] just caerwyn getting ready to go into one of his temper tantrums (read: rage). [/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 22, 2010)

Talashia's blood runs cold when she realizes what's happening to Caerwyn. She grabs his shoulder and tries to turn him to face her. When she can't budge him she circles him herself and puts herself between him and the room.

"Look at me," she instructs furiously, as quietly as she can while still having some force behind it. "Look at me. If you go in there, you will die. I will die. We will all die. We _are in no shape for this fight._ We're low on magic. Some of us are injured. We don't have weapons to fight trolls. We need to back off and prepare. Now _calm down_!"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 22, 2010)

Caerwyn stares into his sisters eyes, widening slightly. they are now bloodshot where the whites can be seen, otherwise the darkness is leaving his pupals dialated wide open. his voice tremblesand a tear forms in each eye as sweat starts to form on his brow. 
"They are defensless, Tal" Hi rasping voice remains a barely subdued whisper, " They can't help them selves. They are trapped and they will die."

He then gently grabs his sisters by the sholders, keeping a tight rein on his strength, 

"what would father do?" he says with his body shaking from the conflict between action and retreat.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 22, 2010)

"They're _in cages_," Talashia reminded him. "They've been there for some time. Whoever these people are, they're in no hurry to kill those people. We can't do them any good if we are defeated, Caerwyn. Not them, and not anyone else they attack later on. We have to do it right the first time, or there won't be a second time, and all the people we might have saved if we had won will be lost."


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 22, 2010)

Hmm.. lots of conversation going on in there.  How about some stealth Move Silently checks all around!


----------



## jkason (Mar 22, 2010)

industrygothica said:


> Hmm.. lots of conversation going on in there.  How about some stealth checks all around!




((OOC: Knew I should have tried to get us to move backward. D'oh! 

3.5 still splits Stealth into to two skills. Since this was about us making noise, I went with Move Silently. Of course, Shai's got a horrific score in Hide, too, so it's unlikely to matter. Here's hoping for some really crap Listen checks...

Shai Move Silent; Dys Move Silent (1d20-2=3, 1d20+4=14)))


----------



## Scotley (Mar 22, 2010)

*Rogash*

The poor lighting proves no impediment to Rogash's eyes. A dark look comes over his face as he watches the conversation. "I would not like to let this opportunity to pass. We have a chance to bring an end to this now. I for one say we use the element of surprise and fight." 

OOC: spot to read lips (1d20+6=26)


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 22, 2010)

"You're good folk, Carwyn," states Buurt quietly. "But, she's right...if we hold ourselves, for now, we'll be able to do the most good later." Quietly the half-orc loads his crossbow, just in case.

OOC:
Move Silently (1d20+14=30)

Sorry for the quiet, but I just finished finals last week, amongst things.


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 23, 2010)

As Shai shifts his huge frame in the narrow corridor, he steps on Dyspeer's paw inadvertently, causing the wolf to yelp instinctively.

Those engaged in the argument by the fire are too distracted to notice, but one of the trolls begins making its way towards the gate, eying the shadows within cautiously.


----------



## Leif (Mar 23, 2010)

*Uulark Simental*

OOC:  Uulark has been trying to remain as still and quiet as humanly possible throughout all of this exchange.  When the wolf yelps, he visibly cringes and tries to melt into the wall, but still says nothing.  When the troll begins to head in their direction he readies a spell (_silence 15' radius_ to cast on the troll as soon as it is in range.

OOC:  Oooops, he doesn't have that spell prepared!  Instead he will ready _Protection from Evil_ to cast on Caerwyn, and take a thunderstone from his pouch and hold it at the ready.  (What he really wants to do is cast _Expeditious Retreat_ on his own butt and amscray!)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 23, 2010)

*OOC:*


 houston, we have had a problem. I am weearing half plate with a -7 ACP. It is mwk and =1 does that mean he has a -5 insteead? if so then his roll is a 2 instead of 0







1d20-7=0


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 23, 2010)

Talashia puts her finger to her lips, signaling that everyone needs to _be quiet now._

Then, with a fearful glance, she tries to gauge the distance from the party's location to the entrance to the hallway...

(ie - are we within range of its darkvision? )


----------



## jkason (Mar 23, 2010)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

Shai covers his own mouth as he accidentally pains his wolf companion. Dyspeer, thankfully, quickly recovers from his momentary slip. Both stand shock still as Talashia assesses whether the troll has fully discovered them.


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 26, 2010)

Despite your efforts to remain quiet and motionless, the troll easily spots you against the shadows.  In a blind rage it charges and smashes its hulking frame against the grated door, nearly completely eclipsing the light from the cavern.  It reaches its filthy arm shoulder-deep through the grate in a feeble attempt to grab at something, at anything, with its knobby clawed fingers.  Fortunately, you are all just out of its reach.


----------



## Leif (Mar 27, 2010)

*Uulark Simental*

OOC: Uulark still has _Protection from Evil_ readied but if the troll can't reach us at the moment, he will not cast it yet.

"Feel like fighting some_thing_ green, Caerwyn?  It looks like it's trying to arm wrestle you that way its arm is stuck through like that."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 27, 2010)

giving Uulark a dark look, he motins for every one to exit the way they came while it is making such a clattering racket.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 27, 2010)

*Rogash*

The dwarf takes a few silent steps and then hears the yelp. With a muttered curse he sends a trio (1d20+9=26, 1d20+9=22, 1d20+3=16) of arrows (1d8+4=10, 1d8+4=11, 1d8+4=11) into the troll. "No more time for yammering in the dark, fight or flight?"

OOC: Move Silently (1d20+8=27)


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 27, 2010)

"Flight," Talashia whispers. "Everyone, back the way we came!"

She urges the others ahead and hurries after them, looking back as she goes. If there's any indication of pursuit, she prepares to cast a spell to block the passage behind, if only briefly, and give them a head start.


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 27, 2010)

"I'll cover our flank," states Buurt as he keeps his focus on the troll's flailing arm. "Let's get out of here."

That said, Buurt has his ax in one hand and his loaded crossbow in the other and his focus is upon the troll.

OOC: +1 dodge bonus to AC, just in case.


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 27, 2010)

The troll retracts his arm as he is impaled by Rogash's volley of arrows.  With a great howl, he grabs the bars and violently shakes the door as you make your retreat.

"What is it, Gruel!?"  The approaching voice fades away as to rush down through the corridor.

[sblock=OOC]You'll notice I'm being nice enough not to put another chaos beast (or three) behind you to block your retreat...  Remember that for next GM's Day.  [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Mar 28, 2010)

*Uulark Simental*

Uulark is hot on Talashia's heels.  "Come on Rogash, your legs are too short to run.  Should a couple of us carry you?"


----------



## Scotley (Mar 28, 2010)

*Rogash*

Rogash reaches for another arrow and then seeing his companions retreat issue a final vile string of curses as he turns and runs. He runs out of dwarvish invective and throws in a few choice Orc and Goblin curses for good measure. Clearly, abandoning a chance at Whiteplume pains him deeply. "Don't worry about me priest, I may not be as fast, but I'll still be running long after you drop."


----------



## jkason (Mar 31, 2010)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

Shai flinches as the troll reaches for them, but at Talashia's command, his hand brushes Dyspeer's shoulder, setting the wolf to the front of the group's retreat as Shai joins the withdraw, readying his bow.

[sblock=OOC]IG, I promise I'm always grateful when you don't pull out all the stops. [/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 14, 2010)

The group turns tail and flees out through the corridor from which they came.  Rogash remembers to close the door of the large chamber in order to allow the other to open.  Soon enough, all is quiet.

What now?

[sblock=OOC]I'm back and wired!  You guys still with me?[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 14, 2010)

Check!


----------



## Scotley (Apr 14, 2010)

*Rogash*

"All right, we need a safe place to get some rest for the spell casters and the wounded. Then we need to get some oil and torches or better yet, alchemist's fire. Where can we go?"


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 14, 2010)

"Yes, where?" Talashia says dryly. "If only we knew where the local alchemist shop was."


----------



## Leif (Apr 14, 2010)

*Uulark Simental*

Uulark is without any useful suggestions at this point, so he just frowns and remains quiet.

[sblock=IG]Check!  Here, Bossman![/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 14, 2010)

Rogash should be able to navigate through tunnels and corridors easily enough... at least through the places he's been.


----------



## jkason (Apr 14, 2010)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



Shayuri said:


> "Yes, where?" Talashia says dryly. "If only we knew where the local alchemist shop was."




Shai's hand falls on Dyspeer's coat in an instinctive grab for comfort. 

"But there was ... behind the wall there, with the bodies and whatnot. I'm not sure that's a good place to go back to," Shai says. 

"We can leave, but if that troll talks -- do trolls talk? -- well, if it does, we come back to an ambush for sure."

[sblock=OOC]Still here! 

On another note, though, since I'm crap at strategy and proper resource management and don't want to delay things too much IC because of it: I really don't know that leaving entirely sounds like the best idea, though not sure where might be reasonably safe for 8 hours. [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 15, 2010)

*Uulark Simental*

Uulark's voice is a soft, low rumble, "In my limited experience, your average troll is limited to grunts and the occasional howl.  'Talking' in the conventional sense, at least, would seem to be quite beyond their capabilities.  Perhaps we should be more concerned with some  sort of communication via pantomime?"


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 15, 2010)

[sblock=Knowledge (Nature) DC 10]Trolls speak Giant.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Apr 15, 2010)

*Rogash*

"Bah, we ran like they were the very inhabitants of the hells. I'm sure they think one troll was enough to frighten us off. They won't figure on our coming back, or if they do I expect they'll be quite confident in their ability to deal with us." He shakes his head in disgust at their retreat. "Let's get some gear and then find a quiet corner of the sewer to hide in. I figure White Plume has eyes and ears all over the city. He's sure to find us in an inn."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 15, 2010)

"I guess non of us knows how to make Alchemist's fire."

knowledge nature check: 1d20=1


----------



## jkason (Apr 15, 2010)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



Leif said:


> Uulark's voice is a soft, low rumble, "In my limited experience, your average troll is limited to grunts and the occasional howl.  'Talking' in the conventional sense, at least, would seem to be quite beyond their capabilities.  Perhaps we should be more concerned with some  sort of communication via pantomime?"




Dyspeer sneezes repeatedly, prompting Shai's attention. Once he has it, the wolf cocks his head as his human frowns, trying to puzzle out what it is the wolf might be thinking.

Suddenly, Shai smacks his head.

"I know this!" he says, clearly embarrassed. "Just sometimes it takes me a minute to remember things and ... well, anyway, trolls do talk. It's Giant language, which I don't talk, but might be safe to figure one of those folk back there know some of?

"But seems Rogash might be right. White Plume's gotta know where we're staying, so Inn might as well be right on his front doorstep for all the good it'll do hiding us until we rest. Guess maybe the alchemist's shop really is the place to stay?"

[sblock=OOC]lol. It's really Shai's Know check, but since I'd already had him acting ignorant, seemed safe to have Dyspeer give him an IC nudge to account for being able to answer his own question:

Know: Nature (1d20+11=23)[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 15, 2010)

*Uulark Simental*

"Lead on, then, Shai?"


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 16, 2010)

"It might be a bit predictable," Talashia muses, "But it's probably our best option. And it'll give us a chance to see if he has any alchemical supplies we overlooked when we ransacked it. I was mostly looking at the scrolls at the time."

She pats her satchel and adds, "I also need to make a list of these scrolls for reference purposes. There may be some fire spells we can use among them..."

(OOC - I don't suppose you have a list handy? I know there was one provided about 1000 years ago, but I have no idea where that'd be now. )


----------



## Scotley (Apr 16, 2010)

*Rogash*

"If everyone agrees we should return to the shop then, let us be off."  Rogash stands ready to lead the way.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 17, 2010)

Carwyn will take up rear gurad as the party moves towaard the shop.


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 17, 2010)

The alchemists shop looks the same as you left it.  A cold draft blows across the floor from the web-filled chamber on the other side of the wall.


----------



## Leif (Apr 17, 2010)

*Uulark Simental*

"Now what was it we came here for?  Must have been at Talashia's insistence, yes?"


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 17, 2010)

"As a semi-safe place to sleep, and because he may have alchemical supplies that we didn't bother looting before," Talashia retorts. "We need fire, or acid, to fight those trolls."


----------



## Leif (Apr 17, 2010)

*Uulark Simental*

"Ah, yes, quite," replies Uuark softly and calmly to Talashia's barbed retort. (Or other alchemical apparatus?)


----------



## Scotley (Apr 17, 2010)

*Rogash*

The dwarf sets about using some of the furniture to block the worst of the draft. "See if you can find anything useful."


----------



## jkason (Apr 17, 2010)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



Scotley said:


> The dwarf sets about using some of the furniture to block the worst of the draft. "See if you can find anything useful."




The large woodsman shivers. "But ... I thought we blocked that off when we left here last time. If it's open now ... I think we should hurry and look for whatever we can find. And sure'n stand watch. Inside."


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 17, 2010)

jkason said:


> The large woodsman shivers. "But ... I thought we blocked that off when we left here last time. If it's open now ... I think we should hurry and look for whatever we can find. And sure'n stand watch. Inside."




[sblock=OOC]Honestly, it's been so long I wouldn't remember. Still got that link handy? Should be close to the inventory list you found.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 18, 2010)

Caerwyn looks about to find any thing that might be handy to block the draft from entering the shop


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 18, 2010)

Talashia returns to whatever jars and bottles are left from their earlier ransacking the place of magic potions, seeking flasks of high-concentration acid, or 'alchemist's fire,' for use in troll-fighting.


----------



## Leif (Apr 18, 2010)

*Uulark Simental*

OOC: Even any flasks of plain old oil might come in very handy in our "Troll-Cook-Off" so Uulark will look for any such mundane incendiaries.

The priest dusts off a few flasks and smells their contents.  (He's just weird that way.)


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 19, 2010)

Caerwyn finds an old cloth that can be torn and stuffed into the gaps of the debris blocking the portal.

Talashia finds one flask of acid and alchemists' fire each.  Uulark finds a flask of oil that smells as if it contains some type of medicinal alcohol.


----------



## Leif (Apr 19, 2010)

*Uulark Simental*

"Ahh, see here!  If this didn't look so oily and nasty, I'd suggest that we have a toast.... to _some_thing...."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 19, 2010)

"There, that sould keep out some of the draft and any nosy eyes."


----------



## jkason (Apr 19, 2010)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

Shai smiles in thanks as Caerwyn blocks off the ill wind, and as Talashia and Uulark find more that might be used for the fight to come.

"Talashia, you should sleep first. Only matter when I ask for favors, even if I'm sleepy. And we should set up watches, still, the rest of us, yes?"


----------



## Scotley (Apr 19, 2010)

*Rogash*

"I'll stand first watch and let the spell casters get some rest."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 21, 2010)

"then I will take second"


----------



## Leif (Apr 22, 2010)

*Uulark Simental*

Uulark looks around for a 'comfy' spot, such as there is.


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 22, 2010)

Quite unexpectedly, the hours pass without incident.


----------



## jkason (Apr 22, 2010)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

Early in the morning, Shai moves to a corner of the room, Dyspeer standing at his back. 

"Brother Fire, I think I need to call in all the favors you got," he mutters as he sits. The rest of his communion with the nature spirits he names family is unintelligible, but he stands and cracks his neck about an hour later. 

"Back down, then?"

[sblock=OOC]Okay, here's hoping I chose well. Shai's new prepared list:

orisons (5, DC 12): Create Water, Cure Minor Wounds x2, Flare, Mending
1st level(4, DC 13): Faerie Fire, Produce Flame, Magic Fang, Obscuring Mist
2nd level (3, DC 14): Barkskin, Flame Blade, Flaming Sphere
3rd level (1, DC 15): Quench[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Apr 22, 2010)

*Rogash*

"Yes, one last time."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 22, 2010)

"once more unto the breech dear friends, once more unto the breech!


----------



## Leif (Apr 23, 2010)

*Uulark Simental*

Uulark rises, tries to stretch the kinks out of his back and neck, and indicates is readiness to proceed.  "You'd think I'd be used to sleeping on stones after so long with this bunch."


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 24, 2010)

Once you get into the sewers, where are you going, exactly?


----------



## Leif (Apr 24, 2010)

*Uulark Simental*

"Hey, I know what let's do!  Let's all save some time by just asking Talashia where she wants to go!"


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 24, 2010)

Leif said:


> "Hey, I know what let's do!  Let's all save some time by just asking Talashia where she wants to go!"




[sblock=OOC]Someone woke up feisty this morning...[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Apr 24, 2010)

"I should think we would want to start by going back to the room where we saw White Plume and try to find him."  Rogash wears a look of grim determination this morning.


----------



## Leif (Apr 24, 2010)

*Uulark Simental*

Uulark will quietly watch Talashia's smoldering eyes as Rogash feels his oats and asserts himself.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 25, 2010)

In a rare moment of wise action for caerwyn, he remains silen while oiling his sword blade. He doesn't even look up at his sister for fear of having holes bore through him the size and shape of her eyes.


----------



## Leif (Apr 25, 2010)

OOC:  Shayuri, you don't mind if we npc your pc for our own amusement, do you?


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 25, 2010)

Talashia, despite the oddly tense atmosphere and expressions of apprehension on those around her, seems to take Uulark's comments in surprisingly good spirits.

"We'll go back," she agrees, "But carefully. They may have reinforced that way in, or trapped it. Just because it was fairly safe last night doesn't mean it will be now."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 25, 2010)

"ungh" says caerwyn.

He seems to have drifted off in thought as his eyes have become distant...

[sblock=caerwy's thoughts] the well sharpened and oild blade gleams in the low light of the cavern as it slices through the air, the head with the white plumeed hat showing a smirk of arrogance, even as Caerwyn's blade is lopping it off and the disembodied head flies away only to harmlessly bounces like a leather ball on the hardened stone floor . . . [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 26, 2010)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

Shai nods. "We know that troll saw us, at least. So definitely need to be careful."

[sblock=OOC]So, I think it's back the way we came...[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 26, 2010)

After a moment Caerwyn comes out of his reverie' and looks to the others. "Right then With caution."


----------



## Leif (Apr 26, 2010)

*Uulark Simental*

"Once more into the breach," says Uulark with resolute determination and a fatalistic sigh.


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 26, 2010)

You arrive back at the narrow entrance to the underground chamber.  The iron gate has been puled from its hinges and rests on the uneven floor of the cavern.  

A low chanting comes from deeper into the chamber, but you dare not get too close as a pair of troll guards stand by with their backs to the exit.

The chamber itself is dark, save for the flickering of what you would guess is a large fire from somewhere within.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 26, 2010)

*Rogash*

The dwarf motions everyone back so they can converse. "Two Troll guards with their backs to us. I can sneak up and perhaps surprise one. Anyone else think they can do the same with the other? Then the rest of you come running with fire or acid."


----------



## Friadoc (Apr 26, 2010)

"I can," says Buurt quietly, almost surprisingly.

OOC: I swear, he's been here the whole time.


----------



## jkason (Apr 27, 2010)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

Shai shakes his head. "'Less you have fire yourself, seems better you stay back. I don't know what Talashia or Uulark have ready, but I asked a heap of help from Brother Fire, but better yet, we have some in those scrolls. I say we start with those, throw some burning at those two and save the cutting and squishing for something that stays cut or squished."


----------



## Leif (Apr 27, 2010)

*ooc*

I seem to recall recently reading a list of clerical scrolls, but my memory needs to be refreshed -- any good troll-toasting spells on them?  

If so, might better hand them to Uulark so the party can get some good from them.  ....I'm just sayin'.....


----------



## jkason (Apr 28, 2010)

Leif said:


> I seem to recall recently reading a list of clerical scrolls, but my memory needs to be refreshed -- any good troll-toasting spells on them?
> 
> If so, might better hand them to Uulark so the party can get some good from them.  ....I'm just sayin'.....




((OOC: I posted them in the second to last page of the OOC thread. I think all the fire spells are Druid spells, though depending on what that chanting portends, it's probably best Uulark keep the scroll with Dismissal handy))


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 28, 2010)

Caerwyn smils and says to Uulark quietly, "you who are about to die, I salute you"
the to all he says in a low voice, Today is a day where good shall overcome evil, where those who wish to enslave, shall be banised. Though fire and acid I have not, My sword shall be guided by kord."

His muscles tense up as he glaces down the hall, "just tell me when to charge."


----------



## Leif (Apr 29, 2010)

*Uulark Simental*



Scott DeWar said:


> Caerwyn smils and says to Uulark quietly, "you who are about to die, I salute you"
> the to all he says in a low voice, Today is a day where good shall overcome evil, where those who wish to enslave, shall be banised. Though fire and acid I have not, My sword shall be guided by kord."
> 
> His muscles tense up as he glaces down the hall, "just tell me when to charge."



"About to die?  Refer you to the troll or your sister," says Uulark.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 29, 2010)

He jsut quietly grins back, a wild eyed expression growing within


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 29, 2010)

The trolls shift uncomfortably, but maintain their post.


----------



## Leif (Apr 30, 2010)

*Uulark Simental*

"Since they seem to be maintaining their position in spite of their knowledge that we're here, do you think that we might be able to have a bit of fun at their expense, say by preparing a nasty surprise for them, like trap of some kind, and then harassing them with attacks from a distance to draw them out?"


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 30, 2010)

(mew...for some reason I thought this game was going on temporary hiatus while IG was gone...that'll teach me. )

Talashia shakes her head at Uulark. "It just makes it more important we stop whatever's happening behind them."

"Enough delays."

She incants and gestures. Something shiny flickers from her hand and hurtles towards the trolls. It reaches them and puffs out into a cloud of silvery, reflective particles that then cover the trolls from head to foot!

(Getting the party started. Glitterdust! Will save DC 16 or go blind.)


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 30, 2010)

The troll on the left begins to wail at the loss of his sight, while the other shouts a warning and looks around cautiously.


----------



## jkason (Apr 30, 2010)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

Shai grins as Talashia throws her magics. 

"My turn?" he asks quietly. He pulls out a holly berry from his belt pouch, whispering something to it before tossing it in the air. Just before it reaches the trolls, the berry begins to swell, then ignites, becoming a flaming ball that rolls straight at the blinded troll.

[sblock=OOC]Flaming Sphere. Since it has a range, I assume Shai can generate the initial sphere somewhere further than himself. Starting as close to the trolls as possible, so it can roll and (hopefully) do some damage. 

Flaming sphere damage (Reflex negates) (2d6=9)

And since we're likely to need it:

Initiative (1d20+1=18)[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 30, 2010)

[whisper] "I am glad we aare on the same side" [/whispeer] says caerwyn as he watches the magis being trwown about.


----------



## Leif (Apr 30, 2010)

Uulark's initiative is a whopping 2. Uulark's init. against the 2 troll guards (1d20=2)

For his action this round, Uulark will cast _Shield of Faith_ upon Caerwyn (+3 Deflection bonus to AC for 8 rounds)


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 1, 2010)

Caerwyn's Init:1d20=14

present a/c: 21 (19 when rageing)


----------



## Leif (May 1, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> Caerwyn's Init:1d20=14
> 
> present a/c: 21 (19 when rageing)



OOC:  Did you add the +3 from Uulark's spell?  Guess so?


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 2, 2010)

*OOC:*


 yup!


----------



## industrygothica (May 2, 2010)

The blinded troll continues to real in pain as the other finally thinks to peek inside the corridor he's guarding.  That troll yells something in the Giant tongue, and backs away out of sight.


----------



## Leif (May 2, 2010)

*Uulark Simental*

"I'm betting that the other troll went to get reinforcements, in which case, we should soon have a big surplus of hideous foes to deal with!"


----------



## Scotley (May 2, 2010)

Realizing he's missing the party, Rogash begins a charge, his stubby legs pumping hard as he raises axe and shield. Reaching the blinded troll he gives a vicious slash of his Axe (1d20+10=21). He deals the giant a vicious cut (1d10+3=10) and looks for the other troll. 

OOC: Initiative (1d20+3=11)
Not sure if he can reach the enemy in one turn, but unless he sees something to change his mind he'll finish the charge in however many rounds it takes.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 2, 2010)

Caerwyn sees Rogash run by and takes that as a cue to join the fray. His [cast adrenalyn surge spell] muslces buldge in sudden action as he raises the great sword and growls in the charge ...

A/C 17 from charge until end of round
1d20+17=35, 2d6+10=18 
(base roll is 18. missed a crit by 'that' much)

Rage stats:
Duration 7/7 rounds
hp 73/73 (14 from rage)
AC 17 (19 after charge)


----------



## industrygothica (May 7, 2010)

Rogash and Caerwyn charge into the cavernous chamber and pummel the burning troll.  As they raise more weapons to finish it off, or at least put it out of commission long enough for the casters to work their magic, a fierce cackling steals their attention.  In a flash, they realize the terrible mistake they've made.

[sblock=Rogash, Caerwyn]There are three other trolls in the area, plus the near-dead one in front of you.  A small band of armed kobolds encircles a fiery pit, in front of which is a man bound to a makeshift altar.  The three women turn to face you and reveal their true, hideous nature.

The hags step towards you, though are still some distance away.  As their circle dissipates, you notice the white plume hat the sacrifice is wearing.
[/sblock]

Another chant, louder, and more fierce, begins.

[sblock=OOC]This is a natural cavern.  The floor is cracked and uneven, hampering movement.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 7, 2010)

*Uulark Simental*

Uulark, hanging back, casts _Haste_ on Rogash


----------



## Shayuri (May 7, 2010)

Talashia comes up behind Rogash and Caerwyn, eager to put a stop to that chanting before it's too late. Though she can't quite see what's across the chamber, she chants a spell of her own.

The tunnel is suddenly alive with snaking arcs of lightning that writhe out from the ball growing between Talashia's hands. At the apex of the spell, she holds the sphere of crackling power aloft, and yet more lightning crashes out from the yellow silk sash she wears, filling it to a size that she can clearly barely control. The surface of the sphere wobbles constantly, and sparks shoot out, burning spots on the cavern walls all around her.

Then she flings the dangerous-looking thing away! It hurtles down the corridor and out into the room, briefly illuminating the hags and their victim in silvery blue light! When Talashia sees the bound man her eyes widen in sudden alarm.

"Oh _hells_! Shazi, why didn't you TELL me they had a hostage?"

"How was I supposed to know what that spell did!"

Their bickering is cut short by a colossal thunderclap, and an expanding cloud of arcing bolts of lightning, sizzling and sparking off every surface.

(Scintillating Sphere! Centered on the hag ritual, and using the Veil of Storms to augment. Everything within 20' of that takes 48 damage, 1/2 on Ref save of DC 17. Goodness...nice damage roll. Roll Lookup )


----------



## jkason (May 7, 2010)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

Shai opens his mouth to speak as first one, then another of their members charge the trolls. When Talashia rushes forward, too, he just frowns. 

"But I thought ... staying back and strateger ... stratag ... oh, hells. Dys, you see any chaos critters, you stay back, hear?"

With that, Shai rushes forward, as well, trying to see what they're up against.

[sblock=OOC]Shai and Dys will move forward, as well. That leaves the sphere where it is. the spell descriptiononly talks about damage when entering a square, nothing about continuing damage if the sphere and opponent both stay there, so I'm not sure if the troll needs to make another save.

Move action down, standard will depend on layout. Are any two of the three remaining trolls standing next to each other? Shai can use the Wall of Fire to encircle them in a ring of up to 20 ft in diameter (which I think will only cover two of them). Alternately, if he could use the wall to block them off from the rest of the party, he's likely to do that. [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 8, 2010)

*OOC:*


 dumb question here: is this the next round then?


----------



## industrygothica (May 8, 2010)

The hags give momentarily to regard Talashia's magics, but then continue their chanting. The man in the white-plumed hat screeches from his bindings.  "Oh, we're saved!  Yes, it's all them! They made me do it!"

Shai bursts into the room and blocks off two of the trolls behind a wall of fire while Rogash and Caerwyn hack away on another.  Rogash feels his limbs moving faster.

One of the trolls slaps at Caerwyn; he can feel the filthy debris left behind in the would from the thing's disgusting claws.

Above, Loddie and Duran watch the battle intently from their respective prisons.

The kobolds move in and surround Talashia as the hags continue their chanting. Uulark notices a faint vibration in the ground, and small bits of rubble and debris falling from the walls and ceiling.

[sblock=OOC]Don't worry about damage taken this encounter.  This one is more about the story and less about the technicalities.

And yes, it's the next round now. [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 8, 2010)

((how far away are the chanting witches?))


----------



## Leif (May 8, 2010)

*Uulark Simental*

"People, _something's_ coming!  Either an earthquake or some _very_ big creature.  Can't you all feel the cavern trembling?"


----------



## industrygothica (May 8, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> ((how far away are the chanting witches?))




You could get to them and attack in the same round, but you'd take OA's from a couple of trolls in the process.


----------



## jkason (May 8, 2010)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



industrygothica said:


> The hags give momentarily to regard Talashia's magics, but then continue their chanting. The man in the white-plumed hat screeches from his bindings.  "Oh, we're saved!  Yes, it's all them! They made me do it!"
> 
> Shai bursts into the room and blocks off two of the trolls behind a wall of fire while Rogash and Caerwyn hack away on another.  Rogash feels his limbs moving faster.
> 
> ...




Shai stands his ground even as said ground begins to shake.

"Little brother, got another one for you to burn," he calls to the flaming sphere, which promptly bounces from the blinded troll to the other free one. 

"And you little skinks," the bearish man says, turning in the direction of the kobolds, "No fair ganging up on Talashia!"

"But you know what?" Shai says, pulling another small berry from his pouch and feeding it to Dyspeer, then running his hand down to the nape of his companion's neck as both man and wolf growl. "Wolves love lizard meat. 

"Take care of her, Dys," Shai adds, patting the wolf's flank. Dyspeer, bared teeth seeming to gleam a moment, pounces forward in the direction of the kobolds, jaws snapping.

[sblock=OOC]Move action to direct the sphere to switch targets, standard to cast Magic Fang on Dyspeer, free to handle him to Defend Talashia, which sends him to attack the nearest kobold.

Wasn't sure if you didn't want us to worry about damage to us, or rolling in general, so I rolled for this round (though in the case of Dys, maybe that's not so good... ):

Flaming sphere damage (reflex negates), round 3 (2d6=9)

Dyspeer bite attack; damage (magic fang) vs. kobold (1d20+7=11, 1d6+3=5)[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (May 9, 2010)

Rogash becomes an axe swinging (1d20+11=15, 1d20+11=27, 1d20+4=8) blur as he lays about trying to bring down the nearest trolls. The extra speed takes a little getting used to, but he manages a hit (1d10+3=8).


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 9, 2010)

caerwyn commences to swinging his masive steel blade at the nearest troll

1d20+15=28, 2d6+10=14, 1d20+10=25, 2d6+10=20


----------



## industrygothica (May 14, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Anyone else have anything to do before we move on?[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 14, 2010)

(OOC - How far from the ritual is Talashia?)


----------



## industrygothica (May 14, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> (OOC - How far from the ritual is Talashia?)




Not far, but she's currently surrounded by a horde of kobolds.


----------



## industrygothica (May 18, 2010)

The hags’ chanting grows louder.  Loddie and Duran, from their cages suspended from the ceiling, seem to be relieved that it will all be over soon.  From the sacrificial table, the man in the white-plumed hat struggles against his restraints.  “I’ll see you in hell soon enough, friend.”  Duran smiles.

The kobolds close in on Talashia.  Dozens of tiny daggers and spears make their way toward her, negating any chance of stopping the foul ritual.

The others continue to battle the relentless trolls, and have even managed to fell one, but their regenerative powers are almost too much to overcome.

The floors and walls continue to shake.  A great gout of flame rises up from near the ritual’s origin, and shimmering sparks float like feathers throughout the chamber.

The old man’s cage came down first, crashing into the stone floor with a thunderous resonation.  The cage itself was a twisted mass of unrecognizable metal; the man inside was likely just as bad.

A maniacal laughter came from the other, as Duran danced and shook his own cage.  “It’s coming!” he shouted. “And even in death I shall seek my vengeance!”

The chanting grew even more as Talashia felt the first spear tip penetrate her delicate flesh.  And as she howled, the walls began to crumble.  The trolls pressed their attack even as Shaimon’s magical fires raged on throughout the chamber.

Duran’s wish was granted as his cage too crashed into the ground below, followed by thousands of pounds of stone and debris from the collapsed ceiling.  Soon the entire chamber was little more than a pile of smoldering ruins.

The dwarf Rogash lay in shock.  He was injured, but alive and not completely buried beneath the stone.  During the moments it took for him to regain the use of his limbs, his eyes could only focus on one thing: a single white feather floating listlessly in the air, seemingly refusing to land.

[sblock=Talashia]Though she wasn’t able to understand most of the words of the chant, one repetitive word stuck with her, even as she lie semi-conscious beneath the stone.  “Shadowfell.”[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]This concludes chapter 3 of _Those Left Behind_.  At this time I ask you to please discontinue use of your 3.5 character builds, and begin with your 4e builds.  

This thread is closed, as are all chapter 3 threads.  Please continue OOC discussion here, where I will offer further direction on what we're doing here.

DeWar: it's been a pleasure gaming with you.  Again, should you ever decide to give 4e a try, this game is always open to you.  Until then, happy gaming![/sblock]


----------

